# War Between the States trivia thread



## Milkman

We have had a couple of these in recent  years.   Lets try another.

Who ever correctly guesses the question asks is responsible for asking the next question.


Here goes the first one:

Who said "War means fighting and fighting means killing"?


----------



## fishfryer

W.T.Sherman?


----------



## Milkman

fishfryer said:


> W.T.Sherman?



Wrong....... 

hint ......... it was a person who rose from the bottom to very near the top in the Confederacy.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Nathan B Forrest


----------



## JustUs4All

Mr. Forrest, +1.


----------



## Seth carter

nathan bedford forrest


----------



## Milkman

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Nathan B Forrest




Correct !!!!

Next question is from you sir !!!!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Who took command of Lee cavalry after J.E.B Stuart was killed?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Wade Hampton


----------



## JustUs4All

South Carolina's Wade Hampton.


----------



## JustUs4All

Dang, nosed out by 60 seconds.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Wade Hampton



Since the poster of the question hasnt replied I say you win.  Post the next question please.


----------



## JustUs4All

A piece of paper wrapped around three cigars was a proximate cause of the death of one of my 3G-Uncles on South Mountain in Maryland.  Why?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> A piece of paper wrapped around three cigars was a proximate cause of the death of one of my 3G-Uncles on South Mountain in Maryland.  Why?



That cigar wrapper was a copy of Gen RE Lees order #191 which was his plan of action for the Maryland Campaign of 1862.  If McClellan hadn't been a bungling idiot the ANV could have been crushed at this time using that information .


----------



## JustUs4All

That is correct.  The small detachments holding the passes over South Mountain behind McLaws who was investing Harpers Ferry were crushed.  Especially the boys in Crampton's Gap just above Burkittsville where a Confederate Brigade was assaulted by a Federal Corps.


----------



## westcobbdog

I started out fighting for the Union but soon switched over to the CSA and rose to the rank of Brigadier General.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I started out fighting for the Union but soon switched over to the CSA and rose to the rank of Brigadier General.



I have even cheated and tried to google this one.......... I give up


----------



## Buster

was it A S Johnson


----------



## mwood1985

Brigadier General Frank Crawford Armstrong.  
Armstrong was a captain in the regular army. He led a company of Union cavalry at the First Battle of Bull Run. However, Armstrong resigned his commission and on August 10, 1861, he joined the Confederate Army. Armstrong's Union resignation did not go into effect until August 13, he was technically on both sides at the same time on a couple differents generals staffs in the Arkansas area until 1863. Armstrong was elected as colonel of the 3rd Louisiana Infantry Regiment, and was soon given command of the cavalry of Major General Sterling Price. Two months later, he was promoted to brigadier general and commanded a cavalry division under Nathan Bedford Forrest at the Battle of Chickamauga.


----------



## mwood1985

soon as the op or someone says im right ill throw my question out there. and its gonna take a bit to answer mine lol its a good one


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I started out fighting for the Union but soon switched over to the CSA and rose to the rank of Brigadier General.





mwood1985 said:


> soon as the op or someone says im right ill throw my question out there. and its gonna take a bit to answer mine lol its a good one



Westcobb may be deer hunting or something and cant tell us if you are correct on the man he was thinking of.  

Go ahead with your question to keep the thread alive.  he will chime in later.


----------



## westcobbdog

fell asleep at the switch..Armstrong it is. Interesting character!


----------



## mwood1985

one of three men that i know of to hold simultaneous commissions in both armies. anyhoo back to the trivia. 

In the United States with the only college holding the distinct honor of being authorized a Battle Streamer on their school flag for meritorious action and have been the only complete student body to be ordered into direct combat with the enemy is that of The Virginia Military Institute . the Union soldiers watching the VMI cadets moving forward to fill a hole in the Rebel lines at New Market remarked at first that they must be german mercenaries until they got closer and realized the cadets were young boys. the remark was made by an officer that "the was was lost for them if the Confederates send their children to fight." they laughed until the Cadets open fire and charged with fixed bayonets into the yankee lines. what other battles was the Cadet Corps present at but were not called upon to fight. (i had to edit it because i forgot about one but it'll make it easier. the corps was mobilized twice in two different years) sorry guys


----------



## Gary Mercer

I thought the Citidel Cadets fought in the War between the states?  I know they manned some of the batteries that fired on Ft Sumter.
Help me out here?


----------



## mwood1985

being from south carolina ill help answer my own question. the citadel cadets never fought as a complete unit. they were sent out as detachments to the Confederate army to assist with defense and training. true the cadets fired the opening shots of the war but that was because the cadets at the Citadel were the only state troops that south carolina had capable of firing an artillery piece. no other men were trained as well.


----------



## JustUs4All

mwood1985 said:


> one of three men that i know of to hold simultaneous commissions in both armies. anyhoo back to the trivia.
> 
> In the United States with the only college holding the distinct honor of being authorized a Battle Streamer on their school flag for meritorious action and have been the only complete student body to be ordered into direct combat with the enemy is that of The Virginia Military Institute . the Union soldiers watching the VMI cadets moving forward to fill a hole in the Rebel lines at New Market remarked at first that they must be german mercenaries until they got closer and realized the cadets were young boys. the remark was made by an officer that "the was was lost for them if the Confederates send their children to fight." they laughed until the Cadets open fire and charged with fixed bayonets into the yankee lines. what other battle was the Cadet Corps present at but were not called upon to fight



I will try the Battle of Lynchburg.


----------



## JustUs4All

I will try the Battle of Lynchburg again.


----------



## Resica

How about McDowell?


----------



## JustUs4All

There too, and hello.


----------



## Resica

Howdy Sir.


----------



## JustUs4All

I will try the Battle of Lynchburg one last time.


----------



## Resica

I'll go with McDowell again as well!


----------



## JustUs4All

Well, I guess it's - "Game Over" unless I just assume that I have posted a correct answer and follow it with a new question.  So:


What is the significance of: 

“Look out for your left, your position is turned.”


----------



## westcobbdog

sorry Justus..this has been bothering me all day. Finally googled it.
Weird thing is with all the hundreds of characters in the American Civil War Stonewall Jackson still came to mind before I used google. Sure enough, if Stonewall hadn't arrived and stood his ground this may have been a rather short war.


----------



## JustUs4All

My question may have been a bit obscure.  The message was sent at First Manassas by E.P. Alexander to Nathan Evans warning of the Federal flanking maneuver via the Fords to the Confederate left.  It was sent via the Wig-Wag signaling system that Alexander had helped develop before the War and was the first use of that system in battle.

Someone else throw out a question.


----------



## Milkman

OK,,,,, I been gone hunting for a few days and am just now getting back. 
  One thing that may make it a little more understandable is if you quote the question so it appears in the post with your answer.


----------



## Milkman

Which Union officer lost a leg to artillery fire that didn't harm the horse he was mounted on?


----------



## westcobbdog

I am stumped but admit I don't know my blue bellies so good. 
RE Lee had a cannonball pass under Traveler with hime mounted on the horse without hitting anything..wish the answer were Uncle Billy.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Which Union officer lost a leg to artillery fire that didn't harm the horse he was mounted on?





westcobbdog said:


> I am stumped but admit I don't know my blue bellies so good.
> RE Lee had a cannonball pass under Traveler with hime mounted on the horse without hitting anything..wish the answer were Uncle Billy.



In the interest of speeding things along I will offer a hint.  On the day of the leg loss he did not follow orders and deployed his command several hundred yards out of line with the remainder of the army that day.


----------



## westcobbdog

is it the yank who later participated in the calvary raid to Richmond where it was afterwards discovered they were attempting to capture or kill Davis and cabinet..name escapes me. This yank was later killed.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> is it the yank who later participated in the calvary raid to Richmond where it was afterwards discovered they were attempting to capture or kill Davis and cabinet..name escapes me. This yank was later killed.



No, different Yank


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Which Union officer lost a leg to artillery fire that didn't harm the horse he was mounted on?





Milkman said:


> In the interest of speeding things along I will offer a hint.  On the day of the leg loss he did not follow orders and deployed his command several hundred yards out of line with the remainder of the army that day.



That is beginning to sound like Dan Sickles.  



westcobbdog said:


> is it the yank who later participated in the calvary raid to Richmond where it was afterwards discovered they were attempting to capture or kill Davis and cabinet..name escapes me. This yank was later killed.



That was the son of the cannon guy, Dahlgren, wasn't it?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> That is beginning to sound like Dan Sickles.
> 
> Sickles it is indeed
> 
> When I hired a battlefield guide to show us around at Gettysburg I asked her to concentrate on the second day and the activity at the south end of the battlefield where the 24th Ga was involved. My Great Grandfather was in the 24th.  She spent lots of time in the area of the wheatfield and valley of death areas where the 24th and other of Woffords troops were that day.
> 
> She pointed out how Sickles men were supposed to be deployed and how they actually ended up due to Sickles errors in judgement and failure to follow his orders. This made the Union line especially weak and vulnerable.
> 
> However, when she learned that my G Grandfather had been there that day on the Confederate side and that my grandfather was born in 1880,  she pointed out that I may owe my existence to General Sickles folly that day .................... food for thought.


----------



## JustUs4All

Hello, Some of my kin were brigaded with yours under Wofford.  They were in Company K of the 16th GA which was raised mostly in Columbia County.

I think Resica had relatives in the 24th.  Y'all might be in-lawed to one another somewhere along the line.


----------



## JustUs4All

Who had his headquarters where his hindquarters ought to have been?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Who had his headquarters where his hindquarters ought to have been?



That would be the rascal A. Lincoln's assessment of his General "Fighting Joe" Hooker.


----------



## JustUs4All

Close, but I am going to have to hold on to the cigar for a bit longer.  Lee called my man a miscreant for his actions in the Valley.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> That is beginning to sound like Dan Sickles.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the son of the cannon guy, Dahlgren, wasn't it?



you are right, young Dahlgren it was.


----------



## westcobbdog

would that be the often absent Jeb Stuart?

Also, where was Pickett during Picketts charge?? Certainly not in front of his men..


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Who had his headquarters where his hindquarters ought to have been?





Milkman said:


> That would be the rascal A. Lincoln's assessment of his General "Fighting Joe" Hooker.





JustUs4All said:


> Close, but I am going to have to hold on to the cigar for a bit longer.  Lee called my man a miscreant for his actions in the Valley.



Lincoln did say that about Hooker, but since the Honorable General Robert E. Lee was quoted as having said that I will divulge any memory of Lincoln having ever uttered it

Did Gen. Lee say this about Union General Pope ?


----------



## JustUs4All

JustUs4All said:


> Who had his headquarters where his hindquarters ought to have been?





JustUs4All said:


> Close, but I am going to have to hold on to the cigar for a bit longer.  Lee called my man a miscreant for his actions in the Valley.




OK, cigars all around.  I believe that Lincoln is supposed to have said the first quoted item above about Gen. John Pope who came east and ended many of his dispatches with the phrase, "Headquarters in the saddle."  Lee labeled Pope a miscreant for the heavy handedness with which he dealt with the folk in the Shenandoah Valley before Lee reinforced Jackson and crushed Pope at Second Manassas.


----------



## Milkman

What area is commonly referred to as the "backdoor of the Confederacy", and what   General from Ga. was in charge of that area for a while?


----------



## westcobbdog

One guess would be Gen John Gordon / Shenandoah Valley?


----------



## Russdaddy

Milkman said:


> What area is commonly referred to as the "backdoor of the Confederacy", and what   General from Ga. was in charge of that area for a while?



LOWER ALABAMA......WAIT THAT IS KNOWN AS THE REAR END OF THE SOUTH!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What area is commonly referred to as the "backdoor of the Confederacy", and what   General from Ga. was in charge of that area for a while?





westcobbdog said:


> One guess would be Gen John Gordon / Shenandoah Valley?



No cigar ............. other ideas ????


----------



## JustUs4All

I would have to think out west, the Trans Mississippi (Kirby Smithdom), but I can't think of a general from Georgia who was in charge there.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What area is commonly referred to as the "backdoor of the Confederacy", and what   General from Ga. was in charge of that area for a while?



Hints:

Troops there were guarding the salt mining efforts of the Confederacy and a large river with two names.

The General in question had a brother who was a general as well


----------



## Russdaddy

Snake creek gap....joseph e johnston


----------



## Milkman

Russdaddy said:


> Snake creek gap....joseph e johnston



Joe Johnston was a VA boy ifn i remember correctly....... no cigar


----------



## westcobbdog

red river?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What area is commonly referred to as the "backdoor of the Confederacy", and what   General from Ga. was in charge of that area for a while?





Milkman said:


> Hints:
> 
> Troops there were guarding the salt mining efforts of the Confederacy and a large river with two names.
> 
> The General in question had a brother who was a general as well



It may not be as well known as I had thought it was.  A couple of books I read called the gulf coast of Florida and the forts to guard the Appalachicola (aka Chattahoochee) the back door of the Confederacy. There were desalination works along the gulf for reclaiming salt. Salt was a valuable resource for humans and animals  and other uses
 Gen Howell Cobb was in charge of that area for a while and was headquartered in the Tallahassee area if I remember correctly.  The troops here were sent to Savannah and northward in the fall and winter of 64 to try and stop the devil Sherman's troops from moving northward toward Va.


----------



## Milkman

Which Union General has a Maryland creek bridge named after him.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> It may not be as well known as I had thought it was.  A couple of books I read called the gulf coast of Florida and the forts to guard the Appalachicola (aka Chattahoochee) the back door of the Confederacy. There were desalination works along the gulf for reclaiming salt. Salt was a valuable resource for humans and animals  and other uses
> Gen Howell Cobb was in charge of that area for a while and was headquartered in the Tallahassee area if I remember correctly.  The troops here were sent to Savannah and northward in the fall and winter of 64 to try and stop the devil Sherman's troops from moving northward toward Va.



You are right on all counts. but I was not able to put them together.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Which Union General has a Maryland creek bridge named after him.



Burnside's bridge..my relative Gen Drayton was there directing fire on that bridge. He was by all accts a very avg General. He was buddies with Davis, 28' West Pt classmates. Drayton and some Georgians and some Carolinians I think held off a superior force of yanks for hrs. One day I will post up a few letters I have from Davis to Drayton.
Keeping the yankees at bay but not allowing an easy bridge crossing gave the Rebs the time they needed.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> You are right on all counts. but I was not able to put them together.



you stumped me too, Milk.


----------



## westcobbdog

we were a hard fighting unit and became turned around a time or two Northwest of Atl.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> You are right on all counts. but I was not able to put them together.





westcobbdog said:


> you stumped me too, Milk.



Great, that means we are learning something from this thread.

The Cobb brothers were from the same area where I live. I have read more on them than some others. Our SCV camp is named for TRR Cobb.  A member of our SCV camp recently published a book about a soldier who spent his military time with an artillery group that served in the NW Florida area.  The book is called "Dear Sallie" it contains over 100 letters written home by James Jewel to his family in Oglethorpe Co. Ga.  It is one of the best books I have read about the WBTS.

http://www.amazon.com/Dear-Sallie-C...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321019059&sr=1-1


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> we were a hard fighting unit and became turned around a time or two Northwest of Atl.



Oh Lord, more help please.  

Every fighting unit since Caesar has done more movement backwards, forwards and around in circles than actual fighting.  Besides, I know the east better than the west and need the extra help.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> we were a hard fighting unit and became turned around a time or two Northwest of Atl.



Dang it,  I had a copy of "The Battles of New Hope Church" and donated it to the Library.   I bet that information is in there.  

 Give us some kind of hint,  are we talking the good guys or the bad guys in this unit??


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Burnside's bridge..my relative Gen Drayton was there directing fire on that bridge. He was by all accts a very avg General. He was buddies with Davis, 28' West Pt classmates. Drayton and some Georgians and some Carolinians I think held off a superior force of yanks for hrs. One day I will post up a few letters I have from Davis to Drayton.
> Keeping the yankees at bay but not allowing an easy bridge crossing gave the Rebs the time they needed.



Correct you are!!!!!

 We had a battefield gude when we went up there a few years ago.  He pointed out the places those Georgians were when they were holding that bridge.  Very steep on the side our fellers were holding.  Dern Yanks ended up flanking us from downstream if I remember correctly.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Dang it,  I had a copy of "The Battles of New Hope Church" and donated it to the Library.   I bet that information is in there.
> 
> Give us some kind of hint,  are we talking the good guys or the bad guys in this unit??



Hint: many of the boys in this unit were without parents...


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Oh Lord, more help please.
> 
> Every fighting unit since Caesar has done more movement backwards, forwards and around in circles than actual fighting.  Besides, I know the east better than the west and need the extra help.



many of the hard fighters of this unit were without parental support.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Oh Lord, more help please.
> 
> Every fighting unit since Caesar has done more movement backwards, forwards and around in circles than actual fighting.  Besides, I know the east better than the west and need the extra help.



You forgot more Civil War info than I know!

Off topic, saw on the recent Vietnam special on the History Channel in WW2 our soldiers saw 10 days of actual combat per 365 days.

In Vietnam, our troops saw 240 days of combat per 365 days! 

Wonder what the men in Gray saw per year, how many days avg of combat or fighting?


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> we were a hard fighting unit and became turned around a time or two Northwest of Atl.



OK thanks to the hint I am going with Kentucky's Orphan Brigade.  It was nearly completely used up in the Atlanta Campaign.


----------



## westcobbdog

Thats correct. They were a real hardfighting unit.


----------



## JustUs4All

Where did the old "40 acres and a mule" idea come from?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Where did the old "40 acres and a mule" idea come from?



Wasnt that what the Union offered any black male citizen who would join up to fight the Confederates?


----------



## 35 Whelen

William Tecumseh Sherman, Special Field Orders, Number 15


----------



## JustUs4All

Special Field Order no. 15 it is.  Signed at Savannah, GA, but it didn't mention mules.


----------



## 35 Whelen

What Confederate cavalry commander was wounded three times, lost 16 horses in combat, and had 36 staff officers wounded by his side?


----------



## JustUs4All

Sounds like Forrest.


----------



## 35 Whelen

No, not Forrest.  Hint:  The Confederate cavalry under his command represented the principle force opposed to Sherman's March to the Sea.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> What Confederate cavalry commander was wounded three times, lost 16 horses in combat, and had 36 staff officers wounded by his side?





35 Whelen said:


> No, not Forrest.  Hint:  The Confederate cavalry under his command represented the principle force opposed to Sherman's March to the Sea.



Then that would be ole "Fighting Joe Wheeler" who ended up being a US Army officer in the Cuban and Phillipine wars. I just watched that movie Rough Riders a few months ago that had him portrayed as a character in it.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Correct, Major General Joseph Wheeler.


----------



## westcobbdog

Joe Wheeler was my answer,too.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was a known Union man who spied alittle for the Union. Part of my land became a National Cemetary in NW GA.


----------



## JustUs4All

I'm going to have to cheat this one.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think Cobb County.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was a known Union man who spied alittle for the Union. Part of my land became a National Cemetary in NW GA.





westcobbdog said:


> Think Cobb County.



Must not be widely known, never heard of this one.


----------



## JustUs4All

Google is my friend!

Henry Cole had first tried to give the land for a cemetery for both Union and Confederate dead but his offer was refused by both sides.  The same site had been previously considered for the Capital of the Confederacy.


----------



## Milkman

Uncle Billy and his band of pillagers plundered many towns, plantations, homes, etc in Georgia during November and December of 1864.  Among those was the Denham Plantation near Eatonton Ga. 

What was the supposed "military" reason for destroying this property?

For extra points  Even though they tried, what is the only structure the Union troops didnt destroy at this location?


----------



## Seth carter

what battle was the bloodiest fought on southern soil


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Uncle Billy and his band of pillagers plundered many towns, plantations, homes, etc in Georgia during November and December of 1864.  Among those was the Denham Plantation near Eatonton Ga.
> 
> What was the supposed "military" reason for destroying this property?
> 
> For extra points  Even though they tried, what is the only structure the Union troops didnt destroy at this location?



Hey, what happened to my question getting answered ??

-----------------------------------------------------------------


Seth carter said:


> what battle was the bloodiest fought on southern soil



I say it was the battle led by the audacious , well medicated, General John Bell Hood near Franklin,Tennesse


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Uncle Billy and his band of pillagers plundered many towns, plantations, homes, etc in Georgia during November and December of 1864.  Among those was the Denham Plantation near Eatonton Ga.
> 
> What was the supposed "military" reason for destroying this property?
> 
> For extra points  Even though they tried, what is the only structure the Union troops didnt destroy at this location?



I believe the property held a tannery.  I also believe the residence was saved from the fire.



Seth carter said:


> what battle was the bloodiest fought on southern soil



I will go with Shiloh (Pittsburg Landing).


----------



## 35 Whelen

Denham's Tanyard and Leather Factory had a contract with the Confederate States government to make footwear for the Rebel army, therefore it was destroyed.


----------



## JustUs4All

I have tried the last three.  Any cigars?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I believe the property held a tannery.  I also believe the residence was saved from the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with Shiloh (Pittsburg Landing).





35 Whelen said:


> Denham's Tanyard and Leather Factory had a contract with the Confederate States government to make footwear for the Rebel army, therefore it was destroyed.



Correct on the tannery, they made saddles, harness, shoes, etc for the good guys. 
The structure I was striving to see if anyone else knew about was a smokestack they didnt get to demolish.


----------



## JustUs4All

10-4 I am going to assume a correct on Mr. Cole and on Shiloh as well.  Here's another:

His Momma didn't want him to go off to War, but he did and was a Confederate private serving an artillery piece through the “Artillery :nono::nono::nono::nono:” that was Sharpsburg.  He was far from the leading military expert in his family, though.   His Grandfather, father, and all my bothers were Major Generals and higher.  One might have thought that he would have been given a staff position immediately upon donning a uniform, but that is not how things worked in his family.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> 10-4 I am going to assume a correct on Mr. Cole and on Shiloh as well.  Here's another:
> 
> His Momma didn't want him to go off to War, but he did and was a Confederate private serving an artillery piece through the “Artillery :nono::nono::nono::nono:” that was Sharpsburg.  He was far from the leading military expert in his family, though.   His Grandfather, father, and all my bothers were Major Generals and higher.  One might have thought that he would have been given a staff position immediately upon donning a uniform, but that is not how things worked in his family.



sorry Justus in the confusion I did not acknowledge your correct answer..Henry Cole..def NOT to be trusted!He owned a huge hotel called the Cole House, put up some of the Andrews raiders overnight and may have met with them.

regarding your answer, that sounds alot like Gen'l Lee's youngest boy..who's name escapes me. I know it wasn't Roonie, Custis or SD Lee.


----------



## JustUs4All

Correct.  R.E., Jr., the youngest and the one who did not seek a military education.


----------



## westcobbdog

When they strung me up the tree they chose wasn't quite tall enough for my large frame. Consequently, I didn't exactly die quickly. Many who watched wanted vengence but their bloodlust was quickly lost witnessing the gruesome affair. This was near the Fox Theater in Atl.


----------



## JustUs4All

Guessing one of the Andrews Raiders, but only a guess.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Guessing one of the Andrews Raiders, but only a guess.



James Andrews it is..he was a fairly big man.


----------



## JustUs4All

Can anyone name a person who flew with the Confederate "Air Force"?


----------



## westcobbdog

wonder why they never mounted a small cannon to a balloon? I can't name anyone in the Reb Air Force but would like to know more.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, one of them had the first free flight in support of a war effort.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Yep, one of them had the first free flight in support of a war effort.



I cant remember any names, but I do remember reading that the balloon fabric was "multi-colored" due to being made with miscellaneous donated clothing, sheets, etc.

Im not sure, but it seems like I may have read that one of the fellows who flew was being disiplined for some reason and got out of trouble by volunteering to help with the balloon duty.  The part about the "free flight" was accidental instead of intentional, correct ?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Captain John Randolph Bryan, April 13, 1862, Yorktown, Virginia.


----------



## JustUs4All

You are correct Mr. Whelen.  

Capt. John Randolph Bryan flew in a privately owned balloon that was lent to the Confederate Army during the Peninsula Campaign.  One man tending line became entangled and another cut the line, freeing the balloon  which drifted behind enemy lines and was captured.  The CSA then manufactured one of dress material purchased for the purpose.  E.P. Alexander piloted the colorful craft during the Seven Days Battle.  When it began to leak he signaled to be hauled down but landed in the river.  It was rescued by a boat but the boat stranded on a sand bar and was captured.  The Federals reported that it was made of women's dresses which was close to true, but not quite.


----------



## Milkman

What was the largest city in the Confederacy at the beginning of the war ???

Helpful hints......not Richmond, Charleston, or Savannah


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> What was the largest city in the Confederacy at the beginning of the war ???
> 
> Helpful hints......not Richmond, Charleston, or Savannah



Montgomery or Baltimore?


----------



## westcobbdog

Atlanta??


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Montgomery or Baltimore?





westcobbdog said:


> Atlanta??



Wrong on all guesses........................ hint.  General L. P. was near here for a while before the war.


----------



## JustUs4All

My guess would be New Orleans.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> My guess would be New Orleans.



New Orleans is correct.............. did you get it before the second hint or at the original question?


----------



## JustUs4All

I accept all the help I can get, every time.


----------



## JustUs4All

What Confederate commander came the closest to taking Washington, D.C.?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> What Confederate commander came the closest to taking Washington, D.C.?



I cant remember exactly when, but it was late in the war and it was General Jubal Early I think.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, Jube did it up the valley and then down on Washington through Monocacy.  Ft. Stevens in Silver Springs was as close as they got, but that is D.C. suburbs.  Lincoln came out to see the show and had a fellow close to him wounded.


----------



## westcobbdog

this and after the first bull run the rebs could have waltzed into DC with almost no resistance, except they were spent themselves.


----------



## JustUs4All

Spent and some convinced that they had whipped the Yankees and won the War.


----------



## Milkman

It has been a while since I read it, but in his memoirs Gen WT Sherman admits to only one act of needless destruction that *he personally *committed.

 What was this act? And which state did it occur in?


----------



## JustUs4All

I will guess the destruction of Howell Cobb's plantation near Milledgeville, Georgia


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I will guess the destruction of Howell Cobb's plantation near Milledgeville, Georgia



No, that wasn't the place he wrote about.


----------



## JustUs4All

I will have to research this one too.   I think that he wrote in his memoires that he found himself on Howell's plantation and told his men to spare nothing, but he may have not done anything there himself.


----------



## westcobbdog

I know he enjoyed burning down the 3300 or so homes in Atlanta, and prior to burned a  then thriving Cassville Ga, too. I think a yank was ambushed & killed on patrol and he ordered everything in like a 1 mile radius burned. My guess is Cassville, Ga.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> It has been a while since I read it, but in his memoirs Gen WT Sherman admits to only one act of needless destruction that *he personally *committed.
> 
> What was this act? And which state did it occur in?





JustUs4All said:


> I will guess the destruction of Howell Cobb's plantation near Milledgeville, Georgia





JustUs4All said:


> I will have to research this one too.   I think that he wrote in his memoires that he found himself on Howell's plantation and told his men to spare nothing, but he may have not done anything there himself.





westcobbdog said:


> I know he enjoyed burning down the 3300 or so homes in Atlanta, and prior to burned a  then thriving Cassville Ga, too. I think a yank was ambushed & killed on patrol and he ordered everything in like a 1 mile radius burned. My guess is Cassville, Ga.



This is a tough one if you haven't read his memoirs recently.  He states in the book that the only act of plunder he personally committed was in lower South Carolina one cold night in early 1865. He broke up furniture and a mantle for firewood in the farm house they had commandeered for his quarters.  Pretty tame pillaging compared to all that he allowed to happen, huh?


----------



## JustUs4All

Personally, I believe the man to have been a liar.


----------



## JustUs4All

After Lee had surrendered in VA, Johnston had surrendered in NC, Lincoln was assassinated, an incident occurred in the south in which over three times as many Federal soldiers were killed than at the Battle of Bull Run.  It got little publicity at the time.  What happened?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> After Lee had surrendered in VA, Johnston had surrendered in NC, Lincoln was assassinated, an incident occurred in the south in which over three times as many Federal soldiers were killed than at the Battle of Bull Run.  It got little publicity at the time.  What happened?



Im thinking it was the riverboat explosion on the Mississippi River.


----------



## westcobbdog

yeah it was a troop transport ship that exploded, an incredible turn of events for many yanks that surely had plenty of close brushes with death prior to that and managed to survive only to be blown up, burned up or drowned in that nightime accident.


----------



## JustUs4All

Two cigars!  The Sultana.


----------



## Milkman

The Battle of First Mannasas was the first real battle of the war. The Confederates took a special civilian prisoner after this battle.

Who was he? Why was he there?


----------



## JustUs4All

A member of Congress, I believe, out to watch the great Federal Victory.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> A member of Congress, I believe, out to watch the great Federal Victory.



Correct.......... NY Republican Alfred Ely was one of the hundreds of the Washington area elite who rode buggies and carried picnic baskets to the surrounding hillsides that July day to watch the Federal troops smash the rebellion.  
When Confederate troops found out he was one of the politicians who started this war they captured him. An angry Confederate captain tried to shoot him after the capture, but Ely managed to hide behind a Sgt until the captain calmed down.  Ely served 6 months in Libby prison until exchanged.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

what did the southern docs use to sew up the battle wounds of soldiers from both sides during the war?It ended up saving some lucky yankee lives because the yankee docs used some sort of silk that caused more infection.They might not have made it if a yankee doc worked on them.I think the yankee docs switched over and away from the silk before the war ended.


----------



## JustUs4All

The hair from horses tails which had to be boiled to soften it.   The boiling also sterilized the material, but they didn't figure that out till after the War.


----------



## Milkman

Most scholars of the war know the Yanks named battles after nearby creeks and rivers, and the Rebs named battles after the closest town.

Although it has another name, what Western theater battle wasn't named after either a river or a town ?


----------



## JustUs4All

Elk Horn Tavern?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Elk Horn Tavern?



Not a  tavern,............. quite the opposite


----------



## cmshoot

I was gonna say the Battles of Ezra Church or New Hope Church, but both were in Georgia.


----------



## Milkman

cmshoot said:


> I was gonna say the Battles of Ezra Church or New Hope Church, but both were in Georgia.





Good guesses and very close........ I think Ga was considered part of the Western theater.

The major battle I was thinking of is Shiloh in Tennessee.  Shiloh was the name of a small Methodist Church there.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Good guesses and very close........ I think Ga was considered part of the Western theater.
> 
> The major battle I was thinking of is Shiloh in Tennessee.  Shiloh was the name of a small Methodist Church there.



Yep, I believe the Yanks wanted to call it the Battle of Pittsburg Landing.


----------



## Milkman

Nobody else is jumping in so Im gonna shoot another question.


What special signifigance did the names Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John have to the Army of Northern Virginia ???


----------



## JustUs4All

Four cannon.  Fought under Jackson for a while.


----------



## JustUs4All

I am sure you have heard the saying: “Make a freight train take a dirt road.”


Did this actually happen during the War?


----------



## westcobbdog

I bet NB Forest or John Hunt Morgan did this!


----------



## JustUs4All

Ho, Ho, Ho, no cigar and I win the bet.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Nobody else is jumping in so Im gonna shoot another question.
> 
> 
> What special signifigance did the names Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John have to the Army of Northern Virginia ???





JustUs4All said:


> Four cannon.  Fought under Jackson for a while.



Winner !!!   The 4 apostles were the names given cannons used from VMI early in the war. These cannon are on display at VMI today.


----------



## Milkman

How many different capitols did the Confederate States of America have from 1861-1865 ?

Name them.


----------



## JustUs4All

Montgomrey, Richmond, and whatever towns the government settled into as a body after they evacuated Richmond.  I don't know how long the government stayed together as a body.  Probably a couple of towns before they broke up.  I would guess at least one in Virginia, possibly more in Virginia and North Carolina.  I believe that by the time Davis got to Georgia the government was not together as a body.

My guess is 3 to 6.


----------



## JustUs4All

Now about that freight train and the dirt road???????


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Now about that freight train and the dirt road???????



How about the Confederates hauling them up the Valley Turnpike? I think it was macadamized at the time.


----------



## JustUs4All

Winner! But you got to allow me a little poetic license here.

Some forty miles of it in fact.  Old "Tom Fool” Jackson did it before he became “Stonewall”.  He used 40 horse teams and took 14 engines and about 80 railroad cars of the B&O railroad overland from Martinsburg to Strassburg to secure their use for the confederacy.  They were partly disassembled and drawn by horses.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Montgomrey, Richmond, and whatever towns the government settled into as a body after they evacuated Richmond.  I don't know how long the government stayed together as a body.  Probably a couple of towns before they broke up.  I would guess at least one in Virginia, possibly more in Virginia and North Carolina.  I believe that by the time Davis got to Georgia the government was not together as a body.
> 
> My guess is 3 to 6.



I think Danville Virginia is the only one that was considered a capitol city after Richmond was abandoned.  So I think only 3 capitols is the answer.

Bonus round !!!!!!!!!  Who knows where Davis and the Cabinet met for the last time before his capture ??????


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

was it the heard house?
I got one.commander of the hunley Lt Dixion carried a good luck piece that saved his life.What was it?How and were did it save his life?Were did he get it from?I have held a replica at one of our camp meetings.They did recover it in the hunley alot people wanted to know if they would.Cool history.


----------



## JustUs4All

I believe it was a coin or medallion that had been struck by a bullet.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> .
> 
> Bonus round !!!!!!!!!  Who knows where Davis and the Cabinet met for the last time before his capture ??????





Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> was it the heard house?



Not the Heard house.......... hint it *was* in GA


----------



## JustUs4All

Wasn't it the bank in Washington, GA?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Wasn't it the bank in Washington, GA?



Not sure of which building but it was in downtown Washington GA


----------



## westcobbdog

it was the bank where the meeting was held and where the pres and his wife lived ,too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> was it the heard house?
> I got one.commander of the hunley Lt Dixion carried a good luck piece that saved his life.What was it?How and were did it save his life?Were did he get it from?I have held a replica at one of our camp meetings.They did recover it in the hunley alot people wanted to know if they would.Cool history.



Just yesterday my friend was telling me he had recently visited the Hunley and told me the story of the coin that saved his life from a bullet and how it was given him by an underage teen girl, my friend claimed.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

It was a 20 dollar gold coin she gave him for good luck.It saved his life in shiloh gergia.He was shot in the upper leg and the coinstopped the bullet.Thats were the bend came from.He then had it engraved and carried it with him all the time.He was several years older than Queenie but dont think anyone knows her age.


----------



## Milkman

Where were Sherman and Grant last together in battle ??


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Where were Sherman and Grant last together in battle ??



Hades, just kidding. 

One of the first battles, like Shiloh?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Hades, just kidding.
> 
> One of the first battles, like Shiloh?



A little later on


----------



## westcobbdog

Vicksburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

while I am trying to figure out Milks question here is one:

I was a Southerner who worked my way into the confidences of Jeff Davis and spent nearly all the war doing his errands and missions. Worked my way up to Major General. Saw exactly 0 engagements...until Richmond was threatened and i organized a company of shop keepers and clerks for her defense.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Vicksburg.



Later yet


----------



## westcobbdog

has to be Wilderness campaign.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> Just yesterday my friend was telling me he had recently visited the Hunley and told me the story of the coin that saved his life from a bullet and how it was given him by an underage teen girl, my friend claimed.



Underage meant little in the 1860s.  Girls were frequently married at 14 or 15 and most probably by 18.



Milkman said:


> Where were Sherman and Grant last together in battle ??



Chatanooga?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Chatanooga?



Close enough.......... yes the battle of Missionary Ridge near Chattanooga was the last time these fellows were together in battle.


----------



## JustUs4All

During the course of the War, what two opposing armies exchanged names?


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> while I am trying to figure out Milks question here is one:
> 
> I was a Southerner who worked my way into the confidences of Jeff Davis and spent nearly all the war doing his errands and missions. Worked my way up to Major General. Saw exactly 0 engagements...until Richmond was threatened and i organized a company of shop keepers and clerks for her defense.



anybody know this one?


----------



## JustUs4All

I am about to have to cheat on that one.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> anybody know this one?





JustUs4All said:


> I am about to have to cheat on that one.



I tried that already and am still stumped


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> During the course of the War, what two opposing armies exchanged names?



I can think of all sorts of confusing names the opposing armies had for different groups.   I may be slightly off on the official wording but it was something like this.

Army of Tennesse and Army of the Tennessee

Army of Northern Virginia and Army of Northeastern Virgina

Army of the Potomac was used by both as well


----------



## JustUs4All

Cigar here.  

At First Manassas The Federal Army, then known as the Army of Northern Virginia faced the Confederate Army, then known as the Army of the Potomoc.  The names of these two armies swapped sides and then faced each other from the other side.


----------



## Milkman

What future Ga governor was reported to have lived after being shot due to having a hole in his hat?


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have been  Gordon in the Sunken Road at Antietam.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What future Ga governor was reported to have lived after being shot due to having a hole in his hat?





JustUs4All said:


> That would have been  Gordon in the Sunken Road at Antietam.



Ding Ding Ding a quick winner here. 

 General John Brown Gordon it was.  I think he was wounded 5 times that day. He was reported to have been one of General Lees favorite officers.


----------



## JustUs4All

What Confederate officer had his father buried in coastal Georgia and served one of his first assignments in the US Army before the War in building a fort in the coastal Georgia area?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I tried that already and am still stumped



think of the bluest Virginia blood.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Ding Ding Ding a quick winner here.
> 
> General John Brown Gordon it was.  I think he was wounded 5 times that day. He was reported to have been one of General Lees favorite officers.



My grandads mom was Mary Gordon Goss, from Gen Gordons lineage.


----------



## westcobbdog

Lighthorse Harry and Gen Bobby Lee.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> What Confederate officer had his father buried in coastal Georgia and served one of his first assignments in the US Army before the War in building a fort in the coastal Georgia area?



Lighthorse Harry and Gen Bobby Lee.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes sir, westcobbdog, you are correct.


----------



## westcobbdog

More info for the question about the Reb General who was Davis' aide, who went on many missions for him and was greatly trusted by Davis. This son was also an engineer. He saw no engagements until Richmond was threatened and he formed a regiment of shop keepers to defend her. His brother was also a Gen in the Reb army, was wounded and held captive about a year until exchanged.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> More info for the question about the Reb General who was Davis' aide, who went on many missions for him and was greatly trusted by Davis. This son was also an engineer. He saw no engagements until Richmond was threatened and he formed a regiment of shop keepers to defend her. His brother was also a Gen in the Reb army, was wounded and held captive about a year until exchanged.




Uncle, Uncle, Uncle............. I give up


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, me too.


----------



## westcobbdog

answer is..General Lee's oldest son..George Washington Custis Lee. Sorry if my question was too vague.


----------



## Milkman

What was unique about the men of the 1st South Carolina volunteers ?


----------



## westcobbdog

they were all colored troops?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What was unique about the men of the 1st South Carolina volunteers ?





westcobbdog said:


> they were all colored troops?



Big ceegar to you.  They were all freed men indeed.  kinda unique in the state of SC to say the least.


----------



## Milkman

Im gonna jump in front of you cobbdawg and ask this one while its on my mind.

What was the first city of size that the Union Army permanently occupied in the South?


----------



## JustUs4All

Alexandria?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

mwood1985 said:


> one of three men that i know of to hold simultaneous commissions in both armies. anyhoo back to the trivia.
> 
> In the United States with the only college holding the distinct honor of being authorized a Battle Streamer on their school flag for meritorious action and have been the only complete student body to be ordered into direct combat with the enemy is that of The Virginia Military Institute . the Union soldiers watching the VMI cadets moving forward to fill a hole in the Rebel lines at New Market remarked at first that they must be german mercenaries until they got closer and realized the cadets were young boys. the remark was made by an officer that "the was was lost for them if the Confederates send their children to fight." they laughed until the Cadets open fire and charged with fixed bayonets into the yankee lines. what other battles was the Cadet Corps present at but were not called upon to fight. (i had to edit it because i forgot about one but it'll make it easier. the corps was mobilized twice in two different years) sorry guys



The cadet corps of the Florida Military and Collegiant Institute (which later became FSU) fought a battle in the waning days of the war called The Battle of Natural Bridge (on the St. Marks river) and defeated a union force that was trying to capture Tallahassee.  While they don't have a battle streamer I always thought that was a bit of relatively interesting local trivia (I live not to far from that part of Florida) and made Tallahassee the only Confederate state capital that was not captured by the yankees.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

westcobbdog said:


> Lighthorse Harry and Gen Bobby Lee.



A number of their decendants settled in SOWEGA, the Lees of Lee County, the last male of the line had two daughters and they have children that are the Beauchamps and the Leaches.  That family was one of the biggest property holders in Lee Co.  which was named after Light Horse Harry Lee. Old man Lee was a dirrect decendant of both Light Horse Harry and Bobby E..


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Alexandria?



Not Alexandria, think Western theatre


----------



## JustUs4All

Memphis?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Im gonna jump in front of you cobbdawg and ask this one while its on my mind.
> 
> What was the first city of size that the Union Army permanently occupied in the South?



A obscure officer named Grant was involved and it made folks notice him.


----------



## westcobbdog

redneck_billcollector said:


> A number of their decendants settled in SOWEGA, the Lees of Lee County, the last male of the line had two daughters and they have children that are the Beauchamps and the Leaches.  That family was one of the biggest property holders in Lee Co.  which was named after Light Horse Harry Lee. Old man Lee was a dirrect decendant of both Light Horse Harry and Bobby E..



cool info, thanks.


----------



## westcobbdog

to back track a tad, the last Confederate cabinet meeting which the location thereof came up in this thread recently, was held at the home of General Gary of Cokesbury SC, he commanded the escort to that point for the fleeing reb party and according to his bio the last meeting was held in his mothers home.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> to back track a tad, the last Confederate cabinet meeting which the location thereof came up in this thread recently, was held at the home of General Gary of Cokesbury SC, he commanded the escort to that point for the fleeing reb party and according to his bio the last meeting was held in his mothers home.



Not arguing at all but..........This link is to the content of a state historical marker in Washington Ga.
http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/gahistmarkers/washwilkesmuseumhistmarker.htm


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Not arguing at all but..........This link is to the content of a state historical marker in Washington Ga.
> http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/gahistmarkers/washwilkesmuseumhistmarker.htm



interesting..I got my info from the book "Generals in Gray" published in the 1960's..maybe when Gen. Gary stated the last cabinet meeting was in his Mom's house he means complete cabinet vs a few cabinet members and the President meeting in Washington? Just a guess.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> interesting..I got my info from the book "Generals in Gray" published in the 1960's..maybe when Gen. Gary stated the last cabinet meeting was in his Mom's house he means complete cabinet vs a few cabinet members and the President meeting in Washington? Just a guess.



Probably so???? 

 I bet those ladies of the Last Cabinet UDC chapter there in Washington Ga would get in  a tizzy if somebody told them the cabinet didnt meet there


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Im gonna jump in front of you cobbdawg and ask this one while its on my mind.
> 
> What was the first city of size that the Union Army permanently occupied in the South?



any more guesses


----------



## westcobbdog

Hilton Head / Beaufort?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> A obscure officer named Grant was involved and it made folks notice him.





westcobbdog said:


> Hilton Head / Beaufort?



As much as I know your knowledge of the war I can believe the hint above didnt give it away.??????


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> A obscure officer named Grant was involved and it made folks notice him.



Vicksburg?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Are you refering to Nashville, Tennessee which was captured on February 25, 1862 soon after Fort Henry and Fort Donelson fell to Grant?


----------



## Milkman

Cigar to you!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

35 Whelen said:


> Are you refering to Nashville, Tennessee which was captured on February 25, 1862 soon after Fort Henry and Fort Donelson fell to Grant?



alright 35, you are up next.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Who was Lucy Lambert Hale, John Wilkes Booth's fiance, stepping out with on the side?


----------



## westcobbdog

easier to decipher why the war started! jk.

I am guessing someone around the Capital.


----------



## Resica

35 Whelen said:


> Who was Lucy Lambert Hale, John Wilkes Booth's fiance, stepping out with on the side?



I cheated, so I won't answer.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Who was Lucy Lambert Hale, John Wilkes Booth's fiance, stepping out with on the side?



OH MY,   what a gossip    I have never read anything about this so I would have to google it.   Probably another actor or someone in the DC inner circle ????


----------



## BriarPatch99

Lincoln's son Todd?


----------



## JustUs4All

I have never heard and would have to cheat this one badly.


----------



## JustUs4All

That gal got around some, she did.


----------



## westcobbdog

alright, i am gonna google her up to find out.


----------



## westcobbdog

"she had dark hair, blue eyes and a stunning figure..she could tease, flatter and cajol and mixed it with cruelty and indifference"


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> "she had dark hair, blue eyes and a stunning figure..she could tease, flatter and cajol and mixed it with cruelty and indifference"


  OMG......... its was my  ex   She must have been older than she let on.


----------



## 35 Whelen

BriarPatch99 said:


> Lincoln's son Todd?



Winner!  They were having tea at the time Lincoln was assassinated.

Sorry it took so long to respond, my son got married Saturday, has been a busy weekend!


----------



## Milkman

So its your turn briarpatch99, but take it easy on us old timers, we are trying to solve them without googling


----------



## BriarPatch99

Only reason I knew that was ... I had saw it on the History Channel a while ago... I did google it afterwards to be sure I was correct about the right Lincoln son.... 

Ok .. here goes...

I asked my Commander, but he said NO... yet I risked my own life to quinch the thirst of the other side.....


----------



## Milkman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Only reason I knew that was ... I had saw it on the History Channel a while ago... I did google it afterwards to be sure I was correct about the right Lincoln son....
> 
> Ok .. here goes...
> 
> I asked my Commander, but he said NO... yet I risked my own life to quinch the thirst of the other side.....



The first thing that comes to mind is the confederate  who went out across the rock wall at Fredricksburg during a lull in the battle in December of 1862 to give water and aid to the wounded Union soldiers piled up there. 
 I read the monument when I was there but only remember he was from a NC unit and that he was killed later in the war.


----------



## BriarPatch99

You got the right person ... remember his name?


----------



## JustUs4All

Sargent Kirkland of South Carolina, the Angel of Marye's Heights.  He was killed later in the War.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is the confederate  who went out across the rock wall at Fredricksburg during a lull in the battle in December of 1862 to give water and aid to the wounded Union soldiers piled up there.
> I read the monument when I was there but only remember he was from a NC unit and that he was killed later in the war.





BriarPatch99 said:


> You got the right person ... remember his name?





JustUs4All said:


> Sargent Kirkland of South Carolina, the Angel of Marye's Heights.  He was killed later in the War.



Kirkland ??? so was the fellow your ancestor briarpatch ?


----------



## armalite

seems like most of you know the history of the war between the states. how many of you have ancestors that fought for the south.The greatest honor you can give them, join the S.C.V. in there name. They may thank you one day.


----------



## Milkman

armalite said:


> seems like most of you know the history of the war between the states. how many of you have ancestors that fought for the south.The greatest honor you can give them, join the S.C.V. in there name. They may thank you one day.



I am a member of Brigadeer General T.R.R. Cobb Camp # 97 SCV   I have identified 6 Confederate Veterans that I am directly descended from and many others within family ties.  
One of my greatgrandfathers who served with the 24th GA. lost 3 brothers to that war.


----------



## westcobbdog

what do Ezra Church, Atlanta, Jonesboro, Franklin, Nashville and Kolb Farm to name a few have in common?


----------



## westcobbdog

I was RE Lee's trusted military secretary but ended up directing artillery batteries because of my talents.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> what do Ezra Church, Atlanta, Jonesboro, Franklin, Nashville and Kolb Farm to name a few have in common?


 
All were battles lost by the Confederates under the direction of a man Jefferson Davis was fooled into thinking was a capable General.........  John Bell Hood.


----------



## BriarPatch99

> Kirkland ??? so was the fellow your ancestor briarpatch ?



I'm still sorting that out ... but I believe that he and the Timothy Kirkland of the Battle of The Wilderness...were cousins... my folks all came here from that part of SC.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> All were battles lost by the Confederates under the direction of a man Jefferson Davis was fooled into thinking was a capable General.........  John Bell Hood.



yes thats right..I was just gonna state they were butchered by Hood who even scolded Gen Hardee of Ga. after Jonesboro, Hood had Hardee with 2 small corp trying to sucker punch a huge number of blue bellies. After telling Hood of the 1,500 reb casualties in a short period of time, Hood scorned that number saying something like that was one half hearted effort. He also openly chastized his army for not being able to beat down a larger better equiped usually entrenched army. Replacing Johnston with Hood cost the Confederacy dearly and wiped out moral,too.


----------



## westcobbdog

BriarPatch99 said:


> I'm still sorting that out ... but I believe that he and the Timothy Kirkland of the Battle of The Wilderness...were cousins... my folks all came here from that part of SC.



besides the different ancestory websites you can also find out info on your Kirklands by just googling them up!


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was RE Lee's trusted military secretary but ended up directing artillery batteries because of my talents.



My guess would be the young Colonel Alexander from Washington, Wilkes County GA.


----------



## westcobbdog

no sir, this man worked with Lee a LONG time.


----------



## Resica

How about William Pendleton.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was RE Lee's trusted military secretary but ended up directing artillery batteries because of my talents.



Pemberton ???


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> I was RE Lee's trusted military secretary but ended up directing artillery batteries because of my talents.



A.L. Long


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> How about William Pendletkkon.



Sorry Gary posting from phone didn't see your post


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Sorry Gary posting from phone didn't see your post



No need for an apology Sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> A.L. Long



correct, Gen Long was from Va and a 54' West point Grad. He was recruited by his father in law, Bull Sumner, to wear blue. Instead he joined the Confederacy where he met RE Lee working in Charleston, then followed Lee when he was made Commander of the Army of N Virgina and was made Colonel himself. Colonel Long was a staff officer and valuable at HQ to Gen Lee , but he evidently had superior judgement with regards to the positioning of artillery and was in charge of the 2nd corp artillery, then made Brig Gen'l in 1863 and served and surrendered with Lee. Gen, Long wrote one of the best biographies written of Gen Lee after the war.


----------



## JustUs4All

Who is the only Confederate soldier to get his picture on Confederate currency?


----------



## westcobbdog

Forrest?


----------



## JustUs4All

Twas'nt Nathan.  This gentleman did not survive the War.


----------



## westcobbdog

Stonewall?


----------



## JustUs4All

The followup is a winner.


----------



## Milkman

Which Confederate Commander had to technically surrender twice because the Union Political machine didnt like the terms of the original surrender?


----------



## MTK07_UGA

Seth carter said:


> what battle was the bloodiest fought on southern soil



The correct answer to this question is the battle of Chickamauga. The Battle of Chickamauga took place in Georgia between September 19-20, 1863. It was a victory for the Confederacy that resulted in 34,624 casualties of which 16,170 were Union soldiers.

I have one to ask but I will wait.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Which Confederate Commander had to technically surrender twice because the Union Political machine didnt like the terms of the original surrender?



Joe Johnston?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Joe Johnston?



Correct.  It was General Joseph Johnston.  Although he and General Sherman worked out surrender terms it was not accepted by the Union Secretary Stanton.  Stanton had assumed an almost dictatorship after the death of Lincoln.  He intended to impress a much firmer surrender than Lincoln had already worked out with Grant and Sherman.

So after being admonished by Stanton, Sherman had to go back to North Carolina and meet with Johnston and rework the terms of Surrender.  I remember reading in Sherman's memoirs how he was greatly angered and embarrased by Stanton's actions.


----------



## JustUs4All

The fellow who began the Stone Mountain carving depicting Davis, Lee, and Jackson quit the job after finishing Lee's head.  What did he do next?


----------



## Milkman

I know the answer, His next big sculpture was in a remote area of south Dakota if that helps anyone with a guess.


----------



## Milkman

MTK07_UGA said:


> I have one to ask but I will wait.



Why wait ............ ask away  I dont know if we can answer it but dumb looks are still free.


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> I have one to ask but I will wait.



Yes, please ask away.  If we don't know the answer we will cheat:trampoline:.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

What malady claimed the lives of nearly 90 percent of prisoners who died at Andersonville?


----------



## JustUs4All

My guess would be dysentery.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

JustUs4All said:


> My guess would be dysentery.



Close enough. Most death was caused by severe dehyrdation which was a direct result from Diarrhea like symptoms. I had to write a long paper on this topic. The current scholars believe that the stomach ailments at Andersonville were caused by the food. Union soldiers were not used to eating large amounts of Cornbread. Combine that with the fact that the husks of the corn were being left on during the grinding process and you have a highly abrasive cornmeal being introduced into the body. 

Being a Senior history major at UGA this thread is really cool. I also run three trivia nights around Athens so this is best of both worlds for me.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> The fellow who began the Stone Mountain carving depicting Davis, Lee, and Jackson quit the job after finishing Lee's head.  What did he do next?





Milkman said:


> I know the answer, His next big sculpture was in a remote area of south Dakota if that helps anyone with a guess.



Looks like nobody else is gonna jump in .................. Gutzen Borglum (sp) is the fellow.  His next major work of art after abandoning the UDC carving at Stone Mountain was the Mount Rushmore monument near Rapid City, South Dakota.


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> Close enough. Most death was caused by severe dehyrdation which was a direct result from Diarrhea like symptoms. I had to write a long paper on this topic. The current scholars believe that the stomach ailments at Andersonville were caused by the food. Union soldiers were not used to eating large amounts of Cornbread. Combine that with the fact that the husks of the corn were being left on during the grinding process and you have a highly abrasive cornmeal being introduced into the body.
> 
> Being a Senior history major at UGA this thread is really cool. I also run three trivia nights around Athens so this is best of both worlds for me.



Cool, feel free to jump in any time.  You can probably add a lot here.  

Off topic to the game, but do you think Wirz got a fair shake?


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Looks like nobody else is gonna jump in .................. Gutzen Borglum (sp) is the fellow.  His next major work of art after abandoning the UDC carving at Stone Mountain was the Mount Rushmore monument near Rapid City, South Dakota.



Yes sir and he did a fine job out at Rushmore.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

JustUs4All said:


> Cool, feel free to jump in any time.  You can probably add a lot here.
> 
> Off topic to the game, but do you think Wirz got a fair shake?



Not really. That was a large part of the research I did. Joseph Jones was a doctor commissioned by the Confederate Surgeon General to inspect conditions at Andersonville. I read his entire report and it was pretty rough. The truth of it though was that the findings of the investigation by Jones were never supposed to be seen by anyone but the surgeon general. The war ended and Jones never submitted his report, why he didn't burn it we will never know. Before the trial of Wirz, Jones was ordered to turn over his report to prosecutors and was also made to testify. The union lawyers picked the worst of the worst out of Jones' findings and these were the main pieces of evidence that got Wirz hanged. Wirz essentially did the best with what he was dealt and in my opinion he didn't deserve to die. The breakdown of prisoner exchange caused the conditions at Andersonville, not Wirz. 

Sorry for the long winded answer but it really is a very complicated topic. As is the case with most of Civil War Politics.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

***Off Topic Trivia Question***Korczak Ziolkowski was Gutzon Borglum's assistant at Mount Rushmore but after a dispute left and began a monument that will dwarf Rushmore when it is completed. what is the name of this monument that is still under construction?


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> ***Off Topic Trivia Question***Korczak Ziolkowski was Gutzon Borglum's assistant at Mount Rushmore but after a dispute left and began a monument that will dwarf Rushmore when it is completed. what is the name of this monument that is still under construction?



Would that be the Crazy Horse carving nearby?


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> Not really. That was a large part of the research I did. Joseph Jones was a doctor commissioned by the Confederate Surgeon General to inspect conditions at Andersonville. I read his entire report and it was pretty rough. The truth of it though was that the findings of the investigation by Jones were never supposed to be seen by anyone but the surgeon general. The war ended and Jones never submitted his report, why he didn't burn it we will never know. Before the trial of Wirz, Jones was ordered to turn over his report to prosecutors and was also made to testify. The union lawyers picked the worst of the worst out of Jones' findings and these were the main pieces of evidence that got Wirz hanged. Wirz essentially did the best with what he was dealt and in my opinion he didn't deserve to die. The breakdown of prisoner exchange caused the conditions at Andersonville, not Wirz.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded answer but it really is a very complicated topic. As is the case with most of Civil War Politics.



Yes sir.  We agree.  Conditions there were unimaginable, but largely unavoidable.  The Confederates would have exchanged the poor fellows there if the Federals had been willing.  

The conditions in the Federal prison camps, on the other hand, were nearly as bad and unnecessarily so.  The Federals had everything needed to care properly for prisoners and had it in plenty.  The noose should have been on other necks if the real war crimes were to be prosecuted.


----------



## Greaserbilly

MTK07_UGA said:


> What malady claimed the lives of nearly 90 percent of prisoners who died at Andersonville?



Hookworm disease. It was unknown to science at the time and they had no way of dealing with it. 

Source: wikipedia


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Yes sir.  We agree.  Conditions there were unimaginable, but largely unavoidable.  The Confederates would have exchanged the poor fellows there if the Federals had been willing.
> 
> The conditions in the Federal prison camps, on the other hand, were nearly as bad and unnecessarily so.  The Federals had everything needed to care properly for prisoners and had it in plenty.  The noose should have been on other necks if the real war crimes were to be prosecuted.



Also add the fact that the Northern prisons were located in areas of much more extreme weather conditions in winter. This just added to the suffering of the POW.
We have a fellow coming to our SCV camp meeting in February who will make a presentation about the Johnson Island, Ohio POW camp.  It will be in Watkinsville Ga at 7:30 PM on 2/2, for any of you wishing to attend.  If you are interested let me know, we would love to have you.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

JustUs4All said:


> Would that be the Crazy Horse carving nearby?



That is correct. the funny thing is that Crazy Horse never wanted his image captured when he was alive. kind of funny.


----------



## westcobbdog

regarding Civil War POW camps and the death tolls of their captives, per 1000 prisoners more Southern soldiers died in captivity than Union pow's. So while Andersonville was Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity on earth there were a few of them in the north,too.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> regarding Civil War POW camps and the death tolls of their captives, per 1000 prisoners more Southern soldiers died in captivity than Union pow's. So while Andersonville was Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity on earth there were a few of them in the north,too.



Everyone was guilty .


----------



## MTK07_UGA

This question sort of ties in with the current discussion. Union prisoners were held on the North Campus quad in front of the Chapel at the University of Georgia (While a Ball was held inside the chapel to celebrate the capture of said soldiers) These Union soldiers were trying to get back to their respective army after their defeat in what battle/skirmish?


----------



## Milkman

MTK07_UGA said:


> This question sort of ties in with the current discussion. Union prisoners were held on the North Campus quad in front of the Chapel at the University of Georgia (While a Ball was held inside the chapel to celebrate the capture of said soldiers) These Union soldiers were trying to get back to their respective army after their defeat in what battle/skirmish?



Not familiar with the ball on campus, but my guess would be those Union troops captured NE of present day Winder Ga, in what was Jackson County then. They were part of the Stoneman Raid


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> This question sort of ties in with the current discussion. Union prisoners were held on the North Campus quad in front of the Chapel at the University of Georgia (While a Ball was held inside the chapel to celebrate the capture of said soldiers) These Union soldiers were trying to get back to their respective army after their defeat in what battle/skirmish?





Milkman said:


> Not familiar with the ball on campus, but my guess would be those Union troops captured NE of present day Winder Ga, in what was Jackson County then. They were part of the Stoneman Raid



That would be my guess too, Jug Tavern, I think it was called then.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

Correct. they were some of the defeated soldiers that escaped capture after the failed Stoneman Raid. I myself had no knowledge of the ball on campus either until I attended a seminar by a Civil War historian from UNC-Chapel Hill. The lecture was in the Chapel and he gave a detailed account of the ball that took place. Apparently they made union prisoners clean up the chapel after the ball was over.


----------



## Milkman

I could pose it as a question, but instead I will post this link so everyone can have more information regarding the Stoneman Raid.  Note when you read the details of where the Union Cavalry was repelled at the Clarke/Oconee line that the famous double barrel cannon was used as a short range artillery piece.  

There is an ongoing effort to create a sort of military park at this location. The original path of the Ga. hwy 10 loop would have destroyed the area of the battle site. The highway was moved slightly to miss the site. The information in this link tells about it. The gentleman who is heading up this effort made a presentation to our SCV group a while back.

http://athens64breastworksinc.giving.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## MTK07_UGA

This is very cool. I would love to see this first hand. Is this private land?


----------



## JustUs4All

I have seen the double barreled cannon many times.  I knew of the engagement at the bridge, but did not know that the double barreled cannon was there or that it was discharged.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Milkman

MTK07_UGA said:


> This is very cool. I would love to see this first hand. Is this private land?



I think the land belongs to a trust of some sort and is earmarked for the future park. 
the website says it is about 15 acres.   Im not sure if there is a way for public access yet or not.  

 Maybe you could contact Mr. Parr at the contact us link on the website. He may be able to tell you

http://athens64breastworksinc.giving.officelive.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## Milkman

What was known by Union troops as the "Gibralter of Georgia" ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Kennesaw Mt?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What was known by Union troops as the "Gibralter of Georgia" ?





westcobbdog said:


> Kennesaw Mt?



Correct....... I had never heard that term used about Kennesaw until I read "Company Aytch" by Sam Watkins.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Correct....... I had never heard that term used about Kennesaw until I read "Company Aytch" by Sam Watkins.



great book..loved the part where Sam told about the Bama unit that fled a fight..then had to walk past half the Reb army who knew the truth...they were taunted with hundreds of "yella hammer alabamer flicker flicker flicker"..meaning you boys are a bunch of chickens, not the bad hombre's you act like!


----------



## Milkman

What unusual occurance took place overnight Dec 13, 1862 during the battle of Fredricksburg??


----------



## JustUs4All

The aurora was visible from northern Virginia?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What unusual occurance took place overnight Dec 13, 1862 during the battle of Fredricksburg??





JustUs4All said:


> The aurora was visible from northern Virginia?



History records that it was quite visible from the battlefield.  I would venture to say it was probably the first view of the northern lights for many of the thousands on and around that battlefield. 
My Great Grandfather was there with Gen TRR Cobb and the 24th Ga along that stone wall, but alas we didn't get any information handed down from him since he died when my grandfather was only 2. I bet many a southern boy didnt know what to think it was.


----------



## JustUs4All

I had a few relatives behind that wall too.  I have a notebook left by one with a series of diary entries, but they pick up in '63 as they are headed into winter quarters after the foray west with Longstreet ended with the Knoxville Campaign.

Next question:
What was the controversy regarding the death of TRR Cobb?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Next question:
> What was the controversy regarding the death of TRR Cobb?



It may not be what you are asking about but I have read all I can get my hands on about the 24th Ga which served under Cobb.

Some say General Cobb died from intentional "friendly fire".  He was not well liked by those under him. Cobb had the reputation of being a strict disiplinarian, this was especially unpopular with his under fed, under clothed, un paid troops.  

The men loved it when Colonel Wofford was promoted to take Cobb's command. He was a soldiers Officer.


----------



## JustUs4All

That is it, exactly.  The controversy survived the war and was argued at length in veteran's publications.  Several swore that he was killed be enemy fire when he accompanied a detachment sent to clear a house that was in front of the wall.


----------



## Milkman

Whilst we are at Fredericksburg, lets stay here for another question.

The Union Commander during this whim of   Lincoln was  Ambrose Burnside. If Burnside had listened to one of his Generals a few days before the pontoon bridges were in place the battle would no doubt have turned out much differently.

Who was this General and what did he try to convince Burnside to do?


----------



## RBM

This should be an easy one. What key battle stopped Union (Federal) troops from cutting the cattle supply rail-head to the Army of Northern Virginia? Hint: Florida battle involving Georgia troops

P.S.
My Great Great Grand Uncles fought there with the 2nd Florida Cavalry


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Whilst we are at Fredericksburg, lets stay here for another question.
> 
> The Union Commander during this whim of   Lincoln was  Ambrose Burnside. If Burnside had listened to one of his Generals a few days before the pontoon bridges were in place the battle would no doubt have turned out much differently.
> 
> Who was this General and what did he try to convince Burnside to do?



I don't remember which General, but the first corps or division commander to arrive beat Longsteet to the location and wanted to cross immediately and secure the heights.  Burnside should have listened and seized the high ground on the first day.  Lee ignored similar advice on the first day at Gettysburg.  They both came to regret it.


----------



## JustUs4All

RBM said:


> This should be an easy one. What key battle stopped Union (Federal) troops from cutting the cattle supply rail-head to the Army of Northern Virginia? Hint: Florida battle involving Georgia troops
> 
> P.S.
> My Great Great Grand Uncles fought there with the 2nd Florida Cavalry



Olustee.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Olustee.



We have a winner.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I don't remember which General, but the first corps or division commander to arrive beat Longsteet to the location and wanted to cross immediately and secure the heights.  Burnside should have listened and seized the high ground on the first day.  Lee ignored similar advice on the first day at Gettysburg.  They both came to regret it.



Correct with the history.  It was Union General Winfield Scott Hancock who tried to convince Gen Burnside to let his corp cross above Fredricksburg while the Federals awaited arrival of the pontoon bridge components.  

By the way, I agree with the comparison of Burnsides and Lee's stubborness


----------



## JustUs4All

One of the worst fights the 24th GA and the 16th GA were involved in during the War was a very one sided affair.  Although the Confederates outnumbered the Federals by at least four to one, the fight resulted in something like 800 Confederate casualties to less than 20 for the Federals.   Where did this happen?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> One of the worst fights the 24th GA and the 16th GA were involved in during the War was a very one sided affair.  Although the Confederates outnumbered the Federals by at least four to one, the fight resulted in something like 800 Confederate casualties to less than 20 for the Federals.   Where did this happen?



I think the worst loss suffered was at Cramptons Gap during the Maryland campaign. But the Federals lost a fairly comparable number if I remember correctly,  you must be referring to the Saylor's Creek debacle where much of the ANV was lost to capture.  
They have a catchy phrase that I cant remember right now for that engagement that meant it was the end of the Confederacy.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> I think the worst loss suffered was at Cramptons Gap during the Maryland campaign. But the Federals lost a fairly comparable number if I remember correctly,  you must be referring to the Saylor's Creek debacle where much of the ANV was lost to capture.
> They have a catchy phrase that I cant remember right now for that engagement that meant it was the end of the Confederacy.



No, this was a real shore nuff fair fight where we outnumbered them by a mile and we got clobbered.  Ice played a part, telegraph wire played a part, and Longstreet missing his guess at the depth of a ditch played a critical part.


----------



## Milkman

QUOTE=JustUs4All;6605778]No, this was a real shore nuff fair fight where we outnumbered them by a mile and we got clobbered.  Ice played a part, telegraph wire played a part, and Longstreet missing his guess at the depth of a ditch played a critical part.[/QUOTE]

Well dang it........ I forgot about that little trip back to GA and Tenn in the fall and winter of 63.    You are no doubt thinking of the mess in front of Knoxville.

And the most embarrassing part is that I have read about all that campaign in detail  [


----------



## JustUs4All

Fort Sanders it was.  Reportedly the colors of the 16th GA were planted atop the parapet for a brief time.  The 24th had to be close.  Cost us close to 800 men to take out about 20 of theirs.  

I believe that was Longstreet's poorest decision.  Hood could not have done worse.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Fort Sanders it was.  Reportedly the colors of the 16th GA were planted atop the parapet for a brief time.  The 24th had to be close.  Cost us close to 800 men to take out about 20 of theirs.
> 
> I believe that was Longstreet's poorest decision.  Hood could not have done worse.



I agree Justus however the difference between ol' Pete and JB Hood was Longstreet didn't intentionally order men slaughtered in battle after battle, month after month.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> I agree Justus however the difference between ol' Pete and JB Hood was Longstreet didn't intentionally order men slaughtered in battle after battle, month after month.



Yep.


----------



## JustUs4All

A.P. Hill frequently did something a little different if he knew that he would be in a battle.  What was it?


----------



## rongohio

JustUs4All said:


> A.P. Hill frequently did something a little different if he knew that he would be in a battle.  What was it?



He put on his red shirt!


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, and hello.


----------



## rongohio

Greetings.  Geez, I've been watching this game for a couple months now, but every time I come over here there's a real stumper of a question up.  Guess I'm not much without my Google. 

Anyway, here's another one (probably a big, fat softball right over the middle of the plate for you guys ):

This general was known for wearing a wicker hat in battle that his men said looked like an inverted canoe.  He was not a very successful general either, so some of his men accused him of being a traitor and wearing the hat as a signal to the opposition that he was on the field.


----------



## westcobbdog

stumped me Ron, gotta think on this one.


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> Greetings.  Geez, I've been watching this game for a couple months now, but every time I come over here there's a real stumper of a question up.  Guess I'm not much without my Google.
> 
> Anyway, here's another one (probably a big, fat softball right over the middle of the plate for you guys ):
> 
> This general was known for wearing a wicker hat in battle that his men said looked like an inverted canoe.  He was not a very successful general either, so some of his men accused him of being a traitor and wearing the hat as a signal to the opposition that he was on the field.



Hey dont be a stranger here fellow.  Even if  you are one of "those people" 

Im thinking it was one of the "General of the month" club fellers Lincoln went through before settling on Grant. But it has been a while since I read about this. 

 No softball over the middle question for sure Ron.


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> Hey dont be a stranger here fellow.  Even if  you are one of "those people"
> 
> Im thinking it was one of the "General of the month" club fellers Lincoln went through before settling on Grant. But it has been a while since I read about this.
> 
> No softball over the middle question for sure Ron.



Well hey, it looks like my moment in the sun might even last a few moments.   I've got a good hint, but it might give it away, so I'll wait a little bit.  In the meantime, Marvin, you're on the right track!


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> Well hey, it looks like my moment in the sun might even last a few moments.   I've got a good hint, but it might give it away, so I'll wait a little bit.  In the meantime, Marvin, you're on the right track!



Gosh, the right track....... not sure I can even call  the early Union commanding Generals that fought against the ANV without google.

 McDowell, McClellan, Pope, Burnside, Hooker, Meade......... I'm leaving some of the early ones out I think.  Is this still the right track??


----------



## westcobbdog

Hooker or Pope would be my guess.


----------



## rongohio

Yep, Marvin, you're still on the right track, but it's not Hooker or Pope.  Here's another hint:

One of the battles he wore the hat at he was second-in-command on the field.  But he was commanding general on the same battlefield a year earlier.


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> Yep, Marvin, you're still on the right track, but it's not Hooker or Pope.  Here's another hint:
> 
> One of the battles he wore the hat at he was second-in-command on the field.  But he was commanding general on the same battlefield a year earlier.




Well now that you have spoon fed us the answer  my humble guess would be McDowell


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> Well now that you have spoon fed us the answer  my humble guess would be McDowell



Yessir!  Your turn.  See ya in another couple months!


----------



## westcobbdog

ok here's one: I was put in charge of the Ga. Militia numbering 3000 strong and strung 2000 of these men and boys on the Atlanta side of the Chattahoochee river from Roswell to West Point, Ga. to oppose the men in blue.


----------



## rongohio

westcobbdog said:


> ok here's one: I was put in charge of the Ga. Militia numbering 3000 strong and strung 2000 of these men and boys on the Atlanta side of the Chattahoochee river from Roswell to West Point, Ga. to oppose the men in blue.



Hmmm.  I seem to recall it was someone who had served earlier in the war, then retired.  Since I'm on a roll lately (), I'll try a guess. Robert Toombs?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> ok here's one: I was put in charge of the Ga. Militia numbering 3000 strong and strung 2000 of these men and boys on the Atlanta side of the Chattahoochee river from Roswell to West Point, Ga. to oppose the men in blue.



Dont know if you are looking for this level of command or more local but I think Howell Cobb was in charge of the home troops statewide at that time.


----------



## RBM

Another one. What was the southernmost battle of the Civil War?


----------



## westcobbdog

RBM said:


> Another one. What was the southernmost battle of the Civil War?



Olustee(sp) Fla. my guess..could also be Mobile, Orleans,somewhere in south Tx, ect..


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Dont know if you are looking for this level of command or more local but I think Howell Cobb was in charge of the home troops statewide at that time.



Gen Gus. Smith was who I was looking for, he commanded the troops late in the war and to give him credit worked close in conjunction with Gen. Johnstons wishes.


----------



## westcobbdog

here's a retread..this Confederate soldier from Ga. was the closest thing to a warrior poet the South had.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> here's a retread..this Confederate soldier from Ga. was the closest thing to a warrior poet the South had.



Sidney Lanier.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:
			
		

> Olustee(sp) Fla. my guess..could also be Mobile, Orleans,somewhere in south Tx, ect..



Not Olustee. Keep guessing. Hint: it was a FL battle. I won't give you the date as that would be way too easy.


----------



## westcobbdog

there were only 5 or 6 Fla engagements..man I need to brush up on them, I am stumped!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Sidney Lanier.



that is correct,sir.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Not Olustee. Keep guessing. Hint: it was a FL battle. I won't give you the date as that would be way too easy.



Got me too, dont know much about the south Fla battles


----------



## Milkman

Hows about I post one we have used in these threads before, it may be too easy for some who have followed these threads 

What confederate officer after the war went on to serve as a US congressman from a southern state and later yet served as a high ranking officer in the US Army during the Spanish American and Phillipine wars.


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> Hows about I post one we have used in these threads before, it may be too easy for some who have followed these threads
> 
> What confederate officer after the war went on to serve as a US congressman from a southern state and later yet served as a high ranking officer in the US Army during the Spanish American and Phillipine wars.



That's OK, I'm always up for a softball.   Not sure about the congressman part, but I'm guessing you're talking about Joe Wheeler.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:
			
		

> there were only 5 or 6 Fla engagements..man I need to brush up on them, I am stumped!





			
				Milkman said:
			
		

> Got me too, dont know much about the south Fla battles



Okay. It was the last battle in FL. in 1865. It involved the "Cow Cavalry" formed in Ft. Meade and sent to defeat the Federal Union garrison in..............Ft. Myers. Hence, the Battle of Ft. Myers. That fort was harassing the local cattle ranchers who were supplying their beef to the Army of Tennessee. Florida lost that battle to Union forces and the Cow Cavalry were forced to retire back to Ft. Meade. The Federal unit operating out of Ft. Myers added insult to injury in naming their "rancher raiding" unit (made up of deserters and Union sympathizers) after the 2nd Florida Cavalry just as the Federals named one of their armies the Army of "The" Tennessee. This can be very confusing.

The "southernmost (land) battle of the Civil War" is not to be confused with the "last battle of the Civil War" that occurred at Palmetto Ranch in TX.


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> That's OK, I'm always up for a softball.   Not sure about the congressman part, but I'm guessing you're talking about Joe Wheeler.



The Confederacy's gallant cavalry officer Gen. Joseph Wheeler it is !!!!   

He served several terms in congress for Alabama before becoming a General in the US Army and seeing combat action in Cuba and the Phillipines.
 Some accounts of his actions tell it that Wheeler would give the rebel yell and tell his troops to get the "yankees" during these campaigns.


----------



## rongohio

"The Dictator" was the name given to a 17,000 pound mortar that fired a 13 inch, 218 pound shell.  It was mounted on a specially reinforced railroad flat car and was moved along a railroad track to position it.  When it was fired, the recoil sent in 12 feet back on the track.  What campaign was the Dictator used in?


----------



## JustUs4All

Petersburg?


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> "The Dictator" was the name given to a 17,000 pound mortar that fired a 13 inch, 218 pound shell.  It was mounted on a specially reinforced railroad flat car and was moved along a railroad track to position it.  When it was fired, the recoil sent in 12 feet back on the track.  What campaign was the Dictator used in?





JustUs4All said:


> Petersburg?




The national park at Petersburg has one of those big boys on display. We saw it when we were there in 2007.  Can you imagine the damage a 218 lb projectile can inflict   I bet there are some still buried around that area today.


----------



## rongohio

JustUs4All said:


> Petersburg?



Petersburg it is.  It was used by Union forces on the City Point and Petersburg RR during the summer and fall of 1864.



Milkman said:


> The national park at Petersburg has one of those big boys on display. We saw it when we were there in 2007.  Can you imagine the damage a 218 lb projectile can inflict   I bet there are some still buried around that area today.



Yeah, you definitely wouldn't want to be in the path of one of those babies.  Interestingly, the location of "the Dictator" itself is unknown, although I understand there's a replica at the national park.  Some think the real gun may be a mortar located in Hartford, Connecticut, but that gun doesn't match the recorded weight.  Here's a photo of the real gun:

http://712educators.about.com/library/graphics/wea3.jpg


----------



## JustUs4All

Same question different gun, in fact this time a cannon.  Where was the Swamp Angel deployed?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Same question different gun, in fact this time a cannon.  Where was the Swamp Angel deployed?



I think I remember that being a big gun used by "those people" to terrorize Charleston SC.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, but only briefly before it exploded.


----------



## Milkman

Which Southern state ceceded 151 years ago today. 1/10/1861 ?  

  Hint, it was among the first few.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> that is correct,sir.



Nice. I'll come up with a question, I promise.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Milkman said:


> Which Southern state ceceded 151 years ago today. 1/10/1861 ?
> 
> Hint, it was among the first few.



Florida.  Also on this date William Seward became Secretary of State.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Which Southern state ceceded 151 years ago today. 1/10/1861 ?
> 
> Hint, it was among the first few.





35 Whelen said:


> Florida.  Also on this date William Seward became Secretary of State.



Winner !!!!      Now what do you have for us Mr. Whelen ??


----------



## 35 Whelen

What two events happened July 4, 1863 that doomed the Confederacy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Picketts charge and.....


----------



## rongohio

Well, Pickett's Charge was actually on July 3rd, so July 4th would have to be Lee's retreat from Gettysburg.  The other thing that happened on July 4th, 1863, which was even more disastrous to the Confederacy, IMO, was the surrender of Vicksburg.


----------



## 35 Whelen

rongohio said:


> Well, Pickett's Charge was actually on July 3rd, so July 4th would have to be Lee's retreat from Gettysburg.  The other thing that happened on July 4th, 1863, which was even more disastrous to the Confederacy, IMO, was the surrender of Vicksburg.



Correct!  Last day of Battle of Gettysburg, surrender of Vicksburg, MS.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was alleged to have remarked I could kill as many Yankees as 20 of Gen Lee's regiments..I was right here in Ga, too.


----------



## rongohio

Get me stumped on that one, westcobb, but here's another one for folks to mull over:

The longest hand-to-hand fight of the war lasted for 20 hours, with Union and Confederate soldiers slugging it out in a drenching rain on opposite sides of a parapet.  In addition to the hand-to-hand fighting, soldiers were stabbing each other with bayonets through chinks in the parapet, and some soldiers even jumped on top of the parapet in a suicidal frenzy shooting at the enemy with guns passed to them from their comrades below, until they themselves were shot down.   The gunfire was so heavy that it cut down an entire grove of trees, including a 2 foot diameter oak tree.  In the words of one soldier, the trunk and limbs "were cut to pieces and whipped into basket-stuff."

What battlefield was this, and what was the name given to this piece of ground?


----------



## JustUs4All

Bloody Angle, Spotsylvania?


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> I was alleged to have remarked I could kill as many Yankees as 20 of Gen Lee's regiments..I was right here in Ga, too.



better clue, I was happy with Wirz' work.


----------



## rongohio

JustUs4All said:


> Bloody Angle, Spotsylvania?



Yes, Sir.


----------



## JustUs4All

A chimney stands as a unique memorial to the memory of those who fought.  It was built by the Confederate Government, saved after the war as a memorial and has been recently refurbished.  I believe it to be the only existing part of a building constructed by the Confederate Government.  What is it?


----------



## westcobbdog

morgue?


----------



## Milkman

Powder factory at Augusta chimney


----------



## JustUs4All

Cigar to Milkman.


----------



## westcobbdog

The person in my question was Gen. John H. Winder, from Maryland. He was Wirz' boss. One of Jeff Davis' West Point instructors. Started the war as Provost Marshall, in charge of Prisons and also deserter round up in Richmond. Somehow he was also involved in fixing commodity prices for those trapped in Richmond for a period of time, too. 

In late 64' he assumed Commissory General of prisoners east of the miss. river. With limited rations and supplies, no prisoner exchange cooperation from the north, and a professed hatred for yanks, many men died at Andersonville. ( Northern prisons were just as brutal ) He died himself in Feb. of 65', in SC,  or surely this General would of been strung up along with Capt. Wirz. The book "Generals in Gray" gave me Gen. Winders bio, the book I am currently reading "This was Andersonville", from a yankee soldiers view, gave me a different perspective. Kind of a gut wrentching read. This soldier was in the first 500 to be held there. Late war as Banks, Sturgis, Stoneman, Sherman, ect..provided huge amounts of men the population swelled to 30k men on small acreage. 
Wirz didn't care about what went on inside the walls..plenty of murder, assualt, robbery, theft, brutality, ect..by the bad element, the NYarkers, a thug group who ruled all for a few months which numbered around 500 men strong. The author and his "Regulators" , decent law abidering men, finally organized and all attacked in battle lines with knives, clubs, whatever was at hand, around 400 vs 500 men and won back the inside of the prison. The author said there were around 25,000 spectators on a huge hillside, crammed in so thick it appeared the hill was just human faces. Wirz allowined the yanks to actually hold their own court using his jail, where 4-5 of the bloodthirsty leaders were stowed away for a few days. Wirz had enough and announced he was turning the men in question loose back inside the prison population so they speedily tried them and hung on the leaders on borrowed lumber.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> The person in my question was Gen. John H. Winder, from Maryland. He was Wirz' boss. One of Jeff Davis' West Point instructors. Started the war as Provost Marshall, in charge of Prisons and also deserter round up in Richmond. Somehow he was also involved in fixing commodity prices for those trapped in Richmond for a period of time, too.
> 
> In late 64' he assumed Commissory General of prisoners east of the miss. river. With limited rations and supplies, no prisoner exchange cooperation from the north, and a professed hatred for yanks, many men died at Andersonville. ( Northern prisons were just as brutal ) He died himself in Feb. of 65', in SC,  or surely this General would of been strung up along with Capt. Wirz. The book "Generals in Gray" gave me Gen. Winders bio, the book I am currently reading "This was Andersonville", from a yankee soldiers view, gave me a different perspective. Kind of a gut wrentching read. This soldier was in the first 500 to be held there. Late war as Banks, Sturgis, Stoneman, Sherman, ect..provided huge amounts of men the population swelled to 30k men on small acreage.
> Wirz didn't care about what went on inside the walls..plenty of murder, assualt, robbery, theft, brutality, ect..by the bad element, the NYarkers, a thug group who ruled all for a few months which numbered around 500 men strong. The author and his "Regulators" , decent law abidering men, finally organized and all attacked in battle lines with knives, clubs, whatever was at hand, around 400 vs 500 men and won back the inside of the prison. The author said there were around 25,000 spectators on a huge hillside, crammed in so thick it appeared the hill was just human faces. Wirz allowined the yanks to actually hold their own court using his jail, where 4-5 of the bloodthirsty leaders were stowed away for a few days. Wirz had enough and announced he was turning the men in question loose back inside the prison population so they speedily tried them and hung on the leaders on borrowed lumber.



I will have to read that book too, my reading list is growing longer and longer 

They also got permission to bury these 6 vermin away from the other prisoners who were dying from disease and exposure. The pic shows the headstones of the 6 "raiders"


----------



## Milkman

Article on the Hunley

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4598097...r-submarine-unveiled-first-time/#.TxNUIflQucF


----------



## westcobbdog

Awesome Milk, thanks for the pic. That shot takes me there. Thats one place in our great State I have never visited. One of those raiders was a big hoss of a man, his rope broke and didn't do the job. He pleaded for mercy saying that should be a sign..they restrung him up and it worked. Those men that hung were lowlife dregs of society. After the regulators charged the raiders they discovered at least one set of bones and maybe 3 or 4 or people they murdered inside the stockade. But also they dug for weeks in the same spot digging up all the hidden / stolen yank trinkets, watches, ect..never thought i would have a soft spot for a blue bellie! Can't get over 1500 men jammed into 1 acre.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> Powder factory at Augusta chimney



I read an article (don't recall its name or where) that went in depth about the South's powder production. The South was producing the best powder in the world at that time. The mixture had been refined to the point that there was much less smoke produced from firing while still maintaining performance. This was in the article.

The move to smokeless powder could have begun here. So is it any wonder that the first successful smokeless powder was produced by Major Schultze of the Prussian artillery in 1865? Coincidence? Never have I ever heard mention of any credit going to the South for its steps toward the production of smokeless powder.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Awesome Milk, thanks for the pic. That shot takes me there. Thats one place in our great State I have never visited. One of those raiders was a big hoss of a man, his rope broke and didn't do the job. He pleaded for mercy saying that should be a sign..they restrung him up and it worked. Those men that hung were lowlife dregs of society. After the regulators charged the raiders they discovered at least one set of bones and maybe 3 or 4 or people they murdered inside the stockade. But also they dug for weeks in the same spot digging up all the hidden / stolen yank trinkets, watches, ect..never thought i would have a soft spot for a blue bellie! Can't get over 1500 men jammed into 1 acre.



I have been there a couple of times in recent years. I have stood and looked over many WBTS era cemeteries and the one at Andersonville gives a different, more sobering feeling. Almost all these 12000+ folks died as the result of being a POW. I hope to see Elmyra prison  cemetery in NY some day I have a GG Uncle buried there who was in the 24th Ga.

My son and I were priviledged to be at the grand opening of the museum at Andersonville.  They have the national POW museum.  It covers all POW stuff from the American revolution to current wars. Some really eye opening and emotional stuff.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> I read an article (don't recall its name or where) that went in depth about the South's powder production. The South was producing the best powder in the world at that time. The mixture had been refined to the point that there was much less smoke produced from firing while still maintaining performance. This was in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> The move to smokeless powder could have begun here. So is it any wonder that the first successful smokeless powder was produced by Major Schultze of the Prussian artillery in 1865? Coincidence? Never have I ever heard mention of any credit going to the South for its steps toward the production of smokeless powder.



I always wondered why Uncle Billy didn't send his pillagers few more miles east and destroy the factory.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> I always wondered why Uncle Billy didn't send his pillagers few more miles east and destroy the factory.



LOL Would have interrupted his arsonistic time table for creating more Rebels than he ever got rid of.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> I always wondered why Uncle Billy didn't send his pillagers few more miles east and destroy the factory.



Because:
1. It was defended by more than women, children, and old men.  
2. He was expected there.
3. It was a military target, something that he was not overly interested in except to use it as an object to feint toward in order to help clear any real resistance from his front which faced toward softer civilian targets.


----------



## Resica

I was so outspoken in my condemnation of the Confederacy, they destroyed my iron furnace in June 1863. Who am I?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Because:
> 1. It was defended by more than women, children, and old men.
> 2. He was expected there.
> 3. It was a military target, something that he was not overly interested in except to use it as an object to feint toward in order to help clear any real resistance from his front which faced toward softer civilian targets.



I see ole Wild Bill aint your here either


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> I see ole Wild Bill aint your here either



He is not.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I see ole Wild Bill aint your here either





JustUs4All said:


> He is not.



I had a senior moment and left out the word "favorite" but you figured me out.  

When I think of William Sherman I always think of my 3rd and 5th grade teachers. They were  old maid sisters whose grandfather had served the Confederacy and they had family who were in the path of Shermans plunder. 

I truly think those two dear ladies had more respect for Satan than for Sherman.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I see ole Wild Bill aint your here either





JustUs4All said:


> He is not.



He wasn't that bad!!


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I was so outspoken in my condemnation of the Confederacy, they destroyed my iron furnace in June 1863. Who am I?



Dont know on this one but I would suppose somewhere in northern Alabama. Ironworks were there and lots of Union sympathy there.


----------



## JustUs4All

In June and the first part of July 63 some of our boys were in a part of the world they rarely visited. My guess would be that the furnace was in Maryland or Pennsylvania and belonged to someone who had argued against Southern interests.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> In June and the first part of July 63 some of our boys were in a part of the world they rarely visited. My guess would be that the furnace was in Maryland or Pennsylvania and belonged to someone who had argued against Southern interests.



Now that you mention it I remember seeing the ruins of a furnace near Chancellorsville Va.  Were it near there ???


----------



## RBM

I cheated since I had no clue either. I did a search.


			
				JustUs4All said:
			
		

> My guess would be that the furnace was in Maryland or Pennsylvania and belonged to someone who had argued against Southern interests.



Good guess. Maybe it would help if you knew that Early's troops were involved.


----------



## Resica

RBM said:


> I cheated since I had no clue either. I did a search.
> 
> 
> Good guess. Maybe it would help if you knew that Early's troops were involved.



Gotta give the info in dribbles man!! Old Jubilee was involved. It was late June in 63.


----------



## RBM

I was reading about Early's Maryland Heights campaign (the last campaign of the North) in which he failed to take Washington (in 1864 the goal of independence had now shifted to the survival of the Confederacy but his orders were only to "menace" Washington), it is interesting to note that his fateful delay was caused by none other than Maj. Gen. Lew Wallace. Yep. Ben Hur Wallace.


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, I cheated too.  

Caledonia iron furnace Fayetteville, PA, between Chambersburg and Gettysburg, belonged to Thaddeus Stephens, an abolitionist who led the Radical Republicans in the House of Representatives before the War.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> OK, I cheated too.
> 
> Caledonia iron furnace Fayetteville, PA, between Chambersburg and Gettysburg, belonged to Thaddeus Stephens, an abolitionist who led the Radical Republicans in the House of Representatives before the War.



That's him!! I intended to give more clues.


----------



## JustUs4All

Confederate General Officers took great pains to assure that thier soldiers maintained their weaponry in immaculate condition and ready for action.  There are a couple of stories of one of those same officers who notoriously failed to maintain his own.  Anyone remember the details?


----------



## westcobbdog

can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Confederate General Officers took great pains to assure that thier soldiers maintained their weaponry in immaculate condition and ready for action.  There are a couple of stories of one of those same officers who notoriously failed to maintain his own.  Anyone remember the details?





westcobbdog said:


> can't wait to hear the story.



I dont recall ever hearing this one either.


----------



## Milkman

OK, you long time students of the war may want to sit this one out, this should be an easy one for even a novice student.

What key player in the WBTS was born 204 years ago today?


----------



## MTK07_UGA

Happy Georgia secession day fellas! 151st anniversary.


----------



## JustUs4All

JustUs4All said:


> Confederate General Officers took great pains to assure that their soldiers maintained their weaponry in immaculate condition and ready for action.  There are a couple of stories of one of those same officers who notoriously failed to maintain his own.  Anyone remember the details?



Thomas Jonathon (Stonewall) Jackson was inattentive to his sword allowing it to rust into its scabbard.  On at least two occasions he was unable to draw it when he wanted to.  At Cedar Mountain he went in to rally the troops, was unable to draw his sword, and so took up a battle flag and called out to the soldiers something to the effect that that Jackson was with them and that he would lead them himself.  He also used the sword rusted inside the scabbard to prod some of the men who were not quite as enthusiastic as himself.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Thomas Jonathon (Stonewall) Jackson was inattentive to his sword allowing it to rust into its scabbard.  On at least two occasions he was unable to draw it when he wanted to.  At Cedar Mountain he went in to rally the troops, was unable to draw his sword, and so took up a battle flag and called out to the soldiers something to the effect that that Jackson was with them and that he would lead them himself.  He also used the sword rusted inside the scabbard to prod some of the men who were not quite as enthusiastic as himself.



That's neat. I wonder how long a sword has to remain in the scabbard to rust to it.


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't know, but they lived out in the weather, A LOT, especially Gen. Jackson who often, as a matter of principle, refused to quarter himself comfortably when his army was afoot.


----------



## JustUs4All

MTK07_UGA said:


> Happy Georgia secession day fellas! 151st anniversary.



Thank you, sir, and may the day return much happiness to you.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> That's neat. I wonder how long a sword has to remain in the scabbard to rust to it.



As much as they were out in the weather it may not have taken that long 


Jim,  
Did you read that in a biography about Jackson ?


----------



## JustUs4All

I do not recall the source from which I originally heard of the rusted sword at the Battle of Cedar Mountain.  I do remember that it made quite an impression on me at the time.  I will do a Google in a bit and look for some further confirmation.  The story about his exposing himself to the weather comes from many sources and I have seen it many times.  I have read of his sleeping in his saddle while on the move, of his sleeping on the ground in a fence row, and of his declining more comfortable quarters.  The original source for all of this could easily be Henry Kyd Douglas.

It would take quite a bit of abuse to rust a sword in a scabbard.  I believe that Jackson carried a cavalry saber.  I have one, a captured Yankee version, Ames 1863.  It has not been cleaned int he 50 years that I have owned it and it is not rusted in place.


----------



## JustUs4All

This from the Wikipedia summary of the battle:

Confederate counterattack

At this dire point, Gen. Jackson rode to that part of the field to rally the men and came upon his old brigade finally being brought up to reinforce the line. Intending to inspire the troops there, he attempted to brandish his sword; however, due to the infrequency with which he drew it, it had rusted in its scabbard and he was unable to dislodge it. Undaunted, he unbuckled the sword from his belt and waved it, scabbard and all, over his head. He then grabbed a battle flag from a retreating standard bearer and yelled at his men to rally around him.[14] The Stonewall Brigade, heartened by their commander, launched into the Union troops and drove them back.


----------



## Milkman

What was unique about Private Albert Cashier of the 95th Illinois Infantry Volunteers ?


----------



## 35 Whelen

If my memory serves me, he was actually female.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What was unique about Private Albert Cashier of the 95th Illinois Infantry Volunteers ?





35 Whelen said:


> If my memory serves me, he was actually female.



Cigar to Whelen !!!

Cashier was actually Jennie Hodges the only woman to have completed a fully documented Union Army enlistment. She fought in 40 battles.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Here are some obscure terms used in Civil War battlefield reports, try to define them:

1.  Abatis

2.  Enfilade

3.  Point d'appui


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Here are some obscure terms used in Civil War battlefield reports, try to define them:
> 
> 1.  Abatis  ---   sharpened sticks, limbs, wooden items placed in front of breastworks, etc to slow down the attackers
> 
> 2.  Enfilade---  firing coming in from the side of a formed line of infantry as opposed to firing coming from in front of the line.
> 
> 3.  Point d'appui --- not a clue on this one



...


----------



## 35 Whelen

Correct on the first two!  Hint for #3 - The sunken road and stone wall on the battlefield at Marye's Heights, Fredericksburg, Virginia would be an example of this.


----------



## rongohio

35 Whelen said:


> Hint for #3 - The sunken road and stone wall on the battlefield at Marye's Heights, Fredericksburg, Virginia would be an example of this.



An existing feature being used as a fortification?


----------



## 35 Whelen

rongohio said:


> An existing feature being used as a fortification?



Close enough!  Defined as "a fortified or secure point that anchored or strengthened an army's position on the battlefield."


----------



## rongohio

This high ranking naval officer was tied to the riggings of the main mast of his ship during a crucial battle.  What was the battle, who was the officer, and what the heck was he doing up there?


----------



## JustUs4All

To heck with the torpedoes.  Full Speed ahead.


----------



## westcobbdog

Farragut(sp), Mobile Bay, rallying the troops.


----------



## rongohio

westcobbdog said:


> Farragut(sp), Mobile Bay, rallying the troops.



Admiral Farragut it is.  His fleet of ships were entering Mobile Bay under heavy fire when one of the lead ships suddenly stopped, blocking Farragut's ship and the other ships behind him.  Farragut climbed the rigging to get above the smoke of battle to see what was going on.  A sailor followed him up and lashed him to the rigging so he wouldn't fall if the ship was hit by a shot.  

When Farragut saw the problem, he ordered the captain to steer around the stopped boats, but was warned that they would be steering into torpedo-infested waters.  That's when he made his famous reply...



JustUs4All said:


> To heck with the torpedoes.  Full Speed ahead.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> To heck with the torpedoes.  Full Speed ahead.





Our SCV camp program for August 2012 will be a presentation on the Battle of Mobile Bay


----------



## Milkman

Robert E. Lee and most of his immediate family are buried below Lee Chapel on the campus of Washington-Lee University. 

However, there is one burial at ground level outside the chapel associated with the Lee family too. Who does this grave belong to ???


----------



## 35 Whelen

Just a guess - Robert E. Lee's horse, Traveler?


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Just a guess - Robert E. Lee's horse, Traveler?



Indeed it is the infamous horse Traveller (with 2 l's)


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> Who does this grave belong to ???



Makes it sound like Traveller was a person.  TJ Jackson also has his horse buried at VMI with him. What was his horse's name?


----------



## JustUs4All

Little Sorrel?


----------



## RBM

Yeeeaaaaaaay. Or sometimes Old Sorrel.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Here are a few more obscure terms used in Civil War reports.  Please define:

1.  Quaker guns
2.  Havelock
3.  Panada


----------



## RBM

Who was the highest ranking officer killed in the Civil War?


----------



## rongohio

RBM said:


> Who was the highest ranking officer killed in the Civil War?



A.P. Hill?


----------



## rongohio

35 Whelen said:


> Here are a few more obscure terms used in Civil War reports.  Please define:
> 
> 1.  Quaker guns
> 2.  Havelock
> 3.  Panada



Quaker gun = log made to look like cannon.

I've heard the term Havelock, but can't remember what it is.  Don't ever even remember hearing Panada though.


----------



## RBM

rongohio said:
			
		

> A.P. Hill?



Nope. But it was a CSA officer. Commander of the Army of Mississippi and killed at Shiloh. I will give no more hints as this pretty much gives it away anyway.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Who was the highest ranking officer killed in the Civil War?





RBM said:


> Nope. But it was a CSA officer. Commander of the Army of Mississippi and killed at Shiloh. I will give no more hints as this pretty much gives it away anyway.



General Albert Sidney Johnston.   

President Davis felt him to be the greatest asset the Confederacy had.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> General Albert Sidney Johnston.
> 
> President Davis felt him to be the greatest asset the Confederacy had.





Kind of a sad note that both he and Jackson were killed by friendly fire. Jackson by a picket and Johnston clipped by fire from the rear who bled to death from a cut leg artery. Johnston was out in front of the line and the front of the fire leading when he was hit.


----------



## Milkman

Name a high ranking Confederate officer who served in the Army of 3 different countries and name the countries.


----------



## westcobbdog

a few Generals scattered to places like Egypt, Mexico, ect...their names escape me for now.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Name a high ranking Confederate officer who served in the Army of 3 different countries and name the countries.





westcobbdog said:


> a few Generals scattered to places like Egypt, Mexico, ect...their names escape me for now.



The particular General I am referring to did not serve after his service to the Confederacy.  His previous service was to the US Government and another "country" that merged in with an adjacent government.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> General Albert Sidney Johnston.



He served in three different "armies" or maybe considered countries. Texas Army, US Army, and CS Army. He did not serve after the CS Army since he was killed. Don't know if this is what you want. Could be somebody else I suppose.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> He served in three different "armies" or maybe considered countries. Texas Army, US Army, and CS Army. He did not serve after the CS Army since he was killed. Don't know if this is what you want. Could be somebody else I suppose.




Cigar to RBM.............. that  was kind of a tricky one due to Texas being a Republic for only a short while.

Next one is yours RBM


----------



## westcobbdog

while RBM is away flanking yanks here's one:

although from Maine I designed Atlanta's eastern defenses and many were quite formidable and very nearly impregnable.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> while RBM is away flanking yanks here's one:
> 
> although from Maine I designed Atlanta's eastern defenses and many were quite formidable and very nearly impregnable.




Im not sure if this feller is who you are referring to or not, but some of the earthworks were named for a fellow called Shoup,(or maybe Shoop)......... they called his earthworks design the shoupade.  

He was probably an engineer and would have had the rank of at least a colonel ??


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Im not sure if this feller is who you are referring to or not, but some of the earthworks were named for a fellow called Shoup,(or maybe Shoop)......... they called his earthworks design the shoupade.
> 
> He was probably an engineer and would have had the rank of at least a colonel ??



Good guess, the talented Francis Shoupade is whom you speak of..but no sir, this particular guy designed many of the City's extensive defenses despite the turmoil and zoo like atmosphere of Atlanta as the yanks closed in on them.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> Next one is yours RBM





			
				westcobbdog said:
			
		

> while RBM is away flanking yanks here's one:



Work does that.  

"We fired our cannon 'til the barrel melted down.
So we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round.
We filled his head with cannon balls, and powdered his behind
And when we touched the powder off, the gator lost his mind."

Oops. Sorry. Wrong war. Here it is.

"You fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
You fought all the way, Johnny Reb

Saw you a-marchin' with Robert E. Lee
You held your head a-high, tryin' to win the victory
You fought for your folks but you didn't die in vain
Even though you lost, they speak highly of your name

'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
You fought all the way, Johnny Reb

I heard your teeth chatter from the cold outside
Saw the bullets open up the wounds in your side
I saw the young boys as they begin to fall
You had tears in your eyes, 'cause you couldn't help at all

But you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
You fought all the way, Johnny Reb

I saw, General Lee, raise the sabre in his hand
Heard the cannon's roar as you made your last stand 
You marched in the battle with the gray and the red
When the cannon's smoke cleared, took days to count the dead

'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
You fought all the way, Johnny Reb

When, "Honest Abe", heard the news about your fall
The folks thought he'd call a great victory ball
But he asked the band to play the song, Dixie
For you Johnny Reb and all that you believed

'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb 
Yeah, you fought all the way, Johnny Reb

You fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
You fought all the way, Johnny Reb"

Here's the question(s).

Okay enough of Johnny Horton. Who asked for and repeated calls for evacuation of Fort Sumter besides the State of SC, and commanded Charleston, SC and the opening salvos on Ft. Sumter on April 12, 1861?

What fort fired the first shots "at Ft. Sumter", not the first shots (fired at a Federal steamer from the Citadel)?


----------



## JustUs4All

Beauregard?
Ft Moultrie?


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Beauregard?





			
				JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Ft Moultrie?



You win the next cigar for the first one  but not the second.


----------



## westcobbdog

RBM said:


> Work does that.
> 
> "We fired our cannon 'til the barrel melted down.
> So we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round.
> We filled his head with cannon balls, and powdered his behind
> And when we touched the powder off, the gator lost his mind."
> 
> Oops. Sorry. Wrong war. Here it is.
> 
> "You fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb
> 
> Saw you a-marchin' with Robert E. Lee
> You held your head a-high, tryin' to win the victory
> You fought for your folks but you didn't die in vain
> Even though you lost, they speak highly of your name
> 
> 'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb
> 
> I heard your teeth chatter from the cold outside
> Saw the bullets open up the wounds in your side
> I saw the young boys as they begin to fall
> You had tears in your eyes, 'cause you couldn't help at all
> 
> But you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb
> 
> I saw, General Lee, raise the sabre in his hand
> Heard the cannon's roar as you made your last stand
> You marched in the battle with the gray and the red
> When the cannon's smoke cleared, took days to count the dead
> 
> 'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb
> 
> When, "Honest Abe", heard the news about your fall
> The folks thought he'd call a great victory ball
> But he asked the band to play the song, Dixie
> For you Johnny Reb and all that you believed
> 
> 'Cause you fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> Yeah, you fought all the way, Johnny Reb
> 
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb, Johnny Reb
> You fought all the way, Johnny Reb"
> 
> Here's the question(s).
> 
> Okay enough of Johnny Horton. Who asked for and repeated calls for evacuation of Fort Sumter besides the State of SC, and commanded Charleston, SC and the opening salvos on Ft. Sumter on April 12, 1861?
> 
> What fort fired the first shots "at Ft. Sumter", not the first shots (fired at a Federal steamer from the Citadel)?



need some music to those words..

my guess is P G T B.  no guess on 2nd question.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:
			
		

> need some music to those words..



I thought about that. Not sure if its allowed but here goes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZxMDZ3TdZM



			
				westcobbdog said:
			
		

> my guess is P G T B. no guess on 2nd question.



Second question answer is Fort Johnson.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> while RBM is away flanking yanks here's one:
> 
> although from Maine I designed Atlanta's eastern defenses and many were quite formidable and very nearly impregnable.



the answer is Lemuel P Grant..as in Grant Park Zoo.


----------



## JustUs4All

I had thought it was Mr. Shoup also.  I know he constructed the defensive line along the Chattahoochee.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> I had thought it was Mr. Shoup also.  I know he constructed the defensive line along the Chattahoochee.



Good question Justus. Just circled back to the book I referenced Col Lemuel Grant's participation in the construction of Atlanta's defenses. Book I read is "Fields of Glory" By Jim Miles, its " A History and Tour Guide of the war in the west, The Atl Campaign, 1864"

Awesome book with tons of minute details, including driving directions to each location. Here's a bit of paraphrasing from Mr Miles..in 1840 Lemuel grant arrived to build rr's, made a fortune and purchase 600 acres in SE Atl. in 1857 he built a huge Iltaniate mansion, 8250 sq ft, 20 rooms and 9 fireplaces. As a Confederate Colonel Grant designed the defenes of Atlanta, and his house was spared Shermans torch, reportedly because of Masonic material found inside. His wife died after the war, he remarried in 1882 and moved away. House changed hands seven times in a few years, then Margeret Mitchell loaned newspaperman Boyd Taylor 3500 to renovate. He turned into a hermit, didn't do anything and it fell into disrepair. 

House still stands today, I think needing major repairs, at  327 St Paul Ave. ( just don't go into this area after about 4pm!)

My guess would be that Shoupdade designed and constructed his forts both outside the river defense line and maybe inside ( I have never seen a Shoupade, I know 1 is around Oakdale and Buckner Rds.) but the City defenses were only like 1.5 miles from the City of Atlanta, making it more likely Shoupade made his impressive forts, just not really in defense of Atl., maybe more like protecting the river passages.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Good question Justus. Just circled back to the book I referenced Col Lemuel Grant's participation in the construction of Atlanta's defenses. Book I read is "Fields of Glory" By Jim Miles, its " A History and Tour Guide of the war in the west, The Atl Campaign, 1864"
> 
> Awesome book with tons of minute details, including driving directions to each location. Here's a bit of paraphrasing from Mr Miles..in 1840 Lemuel grant arrived to build rr's, made a fortune and purchase 600 acres in SE Atl. in 1857 he built a huge Iltaniate mansion, 8250 sq ft, 20 rooms and 9 fireplaces. As a Confederate Colonel Grant designed the defenes of Atlanta, and his house was spared Shermans torch, reportedly because of Masonic material found inside. His wife died after the war, he remarried in 1882 and moved away. House changed hands seven times in a few years, then Margeret Mitchell loaned newspaperman Boyd Taylor 3500 to renovate. He turned into a hermit, didn't do anything and it fell into disrepair.
> 
> House still stands today, I think needing major repairs, at  327 St Paul Ave. ( just don't go into this area after about 4pm!)
> 
> My guess would be that Shoupdade designed and constructed his forts both outside the river defense line and maybe inside ( I have never seen a Shoupade, I know 1 is around Oakdale and Buckner Rds.) but the City defenses were only like 1.5 miles from the City of Atlanta, making it more likely Shoupade made his impressive forts, just not really in defense of Atl., maybe more like protecting the river passages.



Great information. Dang it my reading list is growing.
I saw a realty company tv show from Atlanta a year or so ago. It had a lawn with a the impression of a shoupade still quite visible.

Also, I think the guys name was Shoup not Shoupade like the earthworks.


----------



## westcobbdog

here's one: as a Ga. General I foolishly allowed my 14 year old son, Willie, to participate in the Cavalry action at the battle of Bentonville, NC. My son's first and only action saw him fall dead in battle.


----------



## RBM

No idea. I need to read up on GA generals. One of my Great Great Grandads was in the Georgia Volunteers for crying out loud. The other Great Great Grandad was in Florida Artillery.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> No idea. I need to read up on GA generals. One of my Great Great Grandads was in the Georgia Volunteers for crying out loud. The other Great Great Grandad was in Florida Artillery.



You have more Great Great Grandads than those two.  Check it out.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> You have more Great Great Grandads than those two. Check it out.



Yeah, I know but these are the two and my three Great Great Granduncles (2nd Florida Cavalry) that we have family knowledge on through the years. Meaning we know them and what they fought for down through the years. I still have my Great Great Granddad's mess kit (just a brass fork and spoon folder), the GGG that was in the Georgia Volunteers. At least my aunt said it was his and she would have for sure known. Its not much to look at after all these years. I don't think it even still has the grips on it.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> here's one: as a Ga. General I foolishly allowed my 14 year old son, Willie, to participate in the Cavalry action at the battle of Bentonville, NC. My son's first and only action saw him fall dead in battle.



Without more clues I would have to google this one.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Without more clues I would have to google this one.



I was quite skilled at light arms drilling and such.


----------



## JustUs4All

Hardee wrote a manual and he was in front of Sherman up through SC.  I will guess him.


----------



## SLUGGER

D.H. Hill


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Hardee wrote a manual and he was in front of Sherman up through SC.  I will guess him.



General Hardee of Ga is the answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

SLUGGER said:


> D.H. Hill



I am thinking DH Hill was from Va., or SC.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one: 

One of my soldiers tried to murder me in a fit of anger at being overlooked for a promotion. He drew his pistol at my HQ and I was shot in the side, while struggling with the assailant I managed to drive a pen knife deep into his ribs. He apologozed for shooting me, then I felt bad about sticking him as he died a short time later while I recovered from my gunshot wound.


----------



## JustUs4All

Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Forrest.



darn, 14 minutes!

Ok, I was a Reb General who openly questioned the courage of Reb General Lucius Walker. Walker became angry and challenged me to a duel. Walker died that day.


----------



## SLUGGER

John S. Marmaduke.


----------



## westcobbdog

SLUGGER said:


> John S. Marmaduke.



Marmaduke it is..good one Slugger.


----------



## westcobbdog

you are on deck slugger.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> you are on deck slugger.



He posted one just above yours but deleted it.   how about it Slugger ??


----------



## SLUGGER

Sorry, been away from a computer. 
Here ya go, who had 30 horses shot from under him and personally killed 31 men in hand-to-hand combat. "I was a horse ahead at the end," he said.


----------



## Milkman

SLUGGER said:


> Sorry, been away from a computer.
> Here ya go, who had 30 horses shot from under him and personally killed 31 men in hand-to-hand combat. "I was a horse ahead at the end," he said.




You would probably be speaking of that devil Forest as some referred to him

General Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## SLUGGER

You are correct, sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's a Southern General I recently read about..very unassuming looking guy, but an amazing man:

Born in Iowa but grew up in Texas. Captain of a co of TX Rangers, 
rescued the celebrated Cynthia Ann Parker from Commanches, later killed the Chief Peta Necona in one on one combat, entered Confederate service as a private, made Colonel in 62', made General in 63', fought under many great men including Johnston, Forrest, Van Dorn, SD Lee,ect..fought in a record 135 battles and engagements and had 5 horses shot from under him. Came home penniless, began farming near the Brazos river. Elected sheriff, then State Senator then Gov of Tx., then president of Tx A&M.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> You would probably be speaking of that devil Forest as some referred to him
> 
> General Nathan Bedford Forrest.



Now for the other side of the story.

He is called that because he got the job done even if no one liked his methods. Pick up some annals about the "missing story" of Fort Pillow (Henning), Tennessee. Yes Confederate troops were evacuated but some of Forrest's troops were captured in the process of taking the fort. The Federal officers of the black Federal garrison executed those CSA POWs. Now maybe you can see why Forrest did what he did in executing Federal prisoners he captured. You will not read this in any history book, only in annals. Personally I think he should have taken the Federal POWs back to face a CSA military tribunal for war crimes rather than committing another atrocity. One atrocity leads to more atrocities unfortunately but Forrest did not start it.

There were some troops that fought at the Battle of Olustee, FL that were kin to some of Forrest's troops that were executed. The captain in charge of the aftermath of the battle claimed to his superiors that he could not control some of the troops that were ill treating prisoners on payback for the lost kin. In the aftermath, some CS troops were bayoneting wounded Federals in the field most of them black troops.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> Here's a Southern General I recently read about..very unassuming looking guy, but an amazing man:
> 
> Born in Iowa but grew up in Texas. Captain of a co of TX Rangers,
> rescued the celebrated Cynthia Ann Parker from Commanches, later killed the Chief Peta Necona in one on one combat, entered Confederate service as a private, made Colonel in 62', made General in 63', fought under many great men including Johnston, Forrest, Van Dorn, SD Lee,ect..fought in a record 135 battles and engagements and had 5 horses shot from under him. Came home penniless, began farming near the Brazos river. Elected sheriff, then State Senator then Gov of Tx., then president of Tx A&M.



Lawrence Sullivan (Sul) Ross.  A great American in every respect and a true hero.


----------



## westcobbdog

you are right Milk..never heard of him until a few days ago.


----------



## westcobbdog

ok, to keep this rolling, here's one:

I was a Citizen walking down the street in Atlanta in 64', minding my own business, when that merchant of terror Sherman sent over a shell that had my name on it, killing me on the spot. A nearby 1855 gas lamp (still there today) bears the mark of that shrapnel at its base. It was really just a stroke of bad luck.


----------



## JustUs4All

Google would be the only way for me.  Before I do it I will let it rest here a spell to see if anyone else knows.


----------



## westcobbdog

another hint: I was a free colored man.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> ok, to keep this rolling, here's one:
> 
> I was a Citizen walking down the street in Atlanta in 64', minding my own business, when that merchant of terror Sherman sent over a shell that had my name on it, killing me on the spot. A nearby 1855 gas lamp (still there today) bears the mark of that shrapnel at its base. It was really just a stroke of bad luck.





westcobbdog said:


> another hint: I was a free colored man.



I have read several books about Atlanta during the war. I can remember the event you mention, I can remember that this freedman was quite wealthy, I remember that he traveled about freely, I think he was in process of buying some others out of slavery,  but I cant remember his name, but hey Im almost 57 I do well to remember how to .........................


----------



## westcobbdog

Soloman(sp) Luckie is the answer.


----------



## RBM

Well its not my turn but here is one.

What was the first battle of trench warfare and the last major victory that Lee won against the Federal Army?


----------



## JustUs4All

Cold Harbor?


----------



## westcobbdog

7 days / Wilderness?


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Cold Harbor?



 Actually the 2nd Battle of Cold Harbor. I thought that one was too easy. Have to think up a harder one.

What CSN ship fought with a mostly foreign crew and never docked in a Southern port before it was sunk in battle?


----------



## Resica

CSS Alabama.


----------



## RBM

Resica said:
			
		

> CSS Alabama.



The CSS Alabama was built in England and finally given the name Alabama and commissioned in 1862 by President Jefferson Davis. It was crewed by mostly Englishmen, had a long record of successful commerce raiding, and was sunk in battle off the French coast by the USS Kearsarge in 1864. Captain Raphael Semmes thought he was facing a standard wooden Federal warship but the Kearsarge had an iron skirt that gave the Federal ship the advantage. 41 out of the 145 officers and crew survived including Semmes. The survivors escaped back to England by a private yacht.


----------



## Milkman

I will stick an easy one out there for you who have read about Uncle Billy's travels down south.  Lets go to December of 64

How long did it take the Union forces to bring the out-manned but gallant Confederate garrison at Fort McCallister to the point of surrender?


----------



## JustUs4All

Once they were in position, minutes, but they were vastly outnumbered, 30 or 40 to one, and Sherman had it within his power to outnumber them 1,000 to one if he had wished to.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I will stick an easy one out there for you who have read about Uncle Billy's travels down south.  Lets go to December of 64
> 
> How long did it take the Union forces to bring the out-manned but gallant Confederate garrison at Fort McCallister to the point of surrender?







JustUs4All said:


> Once they were in position, minutes, but they were vastly outnumbered, 30 or 40 to one, and Sherman had it within his power to outnumber them 1,000 to one if he had wished to.



Cigar to Jim,
Most forces say it was no more than 15 minutes until the decision to surrender the fort was made. 

By the way I read your ancestor's 16th Ga diary manuscript Friday night. Very intriguing.  I will make a copy and get that copy back to you soon.   Thanks !!!


----------



## JustUs4All

You are welcome.  I wish he had kept it the whole way, but he started making diary like entries during Longstreet's wanderings between Knoxville and the Wilderness.  

The seriousness with which the army treated religious matters was somewhat surprising to me.  The snowball fight was an interesting read.

The "extra duty man" that is listed in one of the muster rolls is Wash, the slave who accompanied the Darsey brothers off to the War.  It is interesting to note that Uncle George recorded money owed to Wash by others in the Company for whom Wash had done work.  The most interesting part is that the money is noted as belonging to Wash not to the "Master".


----------



## JustUs4All

What did the following terms mean to a Southern Soldier?

Spider, worm, freshet.


----------



## RBM

I don't often recommend a "Civil War" history book as you might imagine. But for those of you interested in Confederate Florida, I will set before you a book that is much more objective (not taking sides). I read this book many years ago and it was worth it. It is eye opening and reveals facts that are not favorable to Northern interests such as blacks fighting next to CS troops on the battlefield who did not want to be pressed into Northern work gangs and so preferred the life they had. Or the ramifications of Fort Pillow, Tennessee after the battle. The effects of the Federal blockade. Nor is it favorable to the South especially concerning the slave laws. It does not omit facts that occurred on both sides. Olustee was "the" major battle of Florida and the last attempt by Federal forces to occupy it. Florida was the beef supply State of the Confederate Army that was too important to lose. This book goes beyond Olustee to the importance and history of Florida to the Confederacy as a whole. It was refreshing to see this book as I often have in the past pored over annals and chronicles to get at the real factual truth (events that do not take sides) that history books did not want to reveal as it was not favorable to the particular author's own views.

"Confederate Florida: The Road to Olustee" by William H. Nulty

As you might know, I had three GGGranduncles that served in the 2nd Florida Cavalry who were at Olustee so it is an important part of my family history.


----------



## westcobbdog

I don't know alot about Fla. battles or her role in the war. I will be on the lookout for this book, sounds like an interesting read. I have been much suprised lately googling up a descendants name and seeing a pic in their civil war outfit some distant relative has posted, may want to try it with your 3 confederates if sek more info on them.


----------



## Milkman

This link is to a really good book of letters from a Georgia Soldier who was stationed for quite a while in NW Florida during the war.  
It is very well researched and footnoted. The author is a member of our SCV camp.    A good insight into the Florida soldiers daily routine.

http://www.amazon.com/Dear-Sallie-C...r_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1328538605&sr=1-10


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> What did the following terms mean to a Southern Soldier?
> 
> Spider, worm, freshet.



a form of trenching or a form of training manuevers?


----------



## JustUs4All

Nope, three different things, all unrelated.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> What did the following terms mean to a Southern Soldier?
> 
> Spider, worm, freshet.



Crawl,tunnel and rain storm?


----------



## fishfryer

frying pan,utensil to clean rifle barrel,and a sudden rain.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nine tenths of a cigar to fishfryer.  To know this stuff he must be either older than me or reading some old material.

Spyder = frying pan with legs for cooking on open fire
Worm = device on ramrod for pulling foreign matter from a barrel
Freshet = the fresh flood of water in a stream or river following a rain


----------



## Milkman

OK, here is one and lets see if anyone knows it.

No google help please.


What was the name of the Union Navy ship sunk by the Confederate Navy submarine HL Hunley 148 years ago this month??


----------



## Resica

U.S.S. Housatonic.


----------



## westcobbdog

wonder if it was ever raised?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> OK, here is one and lets see if anyone knows it.
> 
> No google help please.
> 
> 
> What was the name of the Union Navy ship sunk by the Confederate Navy submarine HL Hunley 148 years ago this month??





Resica said:


> U.S.S. Housatonic.




Cigar to Gary !!  

 I am going to the Confederate Navy museum next Friday and hope to learn a little more about the Navy portion of the late war.


----------



## Resica

What was the nickname of the cousin of "Stonewall" Jackson?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What was the nickname of the cousin of "Stonewall" Jackson?



 , Mudwall


----------



## Resica

That's correct Mr. Marvin. Brig. Gen. William Lowther"Mudwall" Jackson.


----------



## Milkman

Other than being adversaries on the battlefield what was the past relationship between General John Bell and General George H. Thomas ??


----------



## Resica

What were the opposing forces named at First Manassas?


----------



## rongohio

Resica said:


> What were the opposing forces named at First Manassas?



I believe they were the Army of Northern Virginia and the Army of the Potomac, except the Army of Northern Virginia wore blue and the Army of the Potomac wore gray.


----------



## Resica

rongohio said:


> I believe they were the Army of Northern Virginia and the Army of the Potomac, except the Army of Northern Virginia wore blue and the Army of the Potomac wore gray.



That's what I've heard sir!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Other than being adversaries on the battlefield what was the past relationship between General John Bell and General George H. Thomas ??



Injun or mexican fighters together?


----------



## rongohio

In early 1862 a Confederate artillery officer built a fort on his own property high above a river.  Two months later, the same officer, in that same fort, participated in repelling a Union flotilla coming up the river.  The piece of land that the fort was located on was named after the officer.  What was its name?


----------



## Resica

rongohio said:


> In early 1862 a Confederate artillery officer built a fort on his own property high above a river.  Two months later, the same officer, in that same fort, participated in repelling a Union flotilla coming up the river.  The piece of land that the fort was located on was named after the officer.  What was its name?



Drewry?


----------



## rongohio

Resica said:


> Drewry?



Yes, sir, and mighty fast at that!  It was Drewry's Bluff, named after Captain Augustus H. Drewry of the Southside Heavy Artillery


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Other than being adversaries on the battlefield what was the past relationship between General John Bell and General George H. Thomas ??





westcobbdog said:


> Injun or mexican fighters together?



No cigar,  Hood was too young for those scraps.


----------



## JustUs4All

They were both stuck with arrows?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> They were both stuck with arrows?



No cigar yet 


Hint............ it happened in the north


----------



## gacowboy

General George H. Thomas was John Bell's instructor at West Point.


----------



## Milkman

gacowboy said:


> General George H. Thomas was John Bell's instructor at West Point.



Cigar awarded............ next question is yours cowboy


----------



## gacowboy

OK, I am new to this thread so if this has been talked about forgive me.
What lifelong injury did General John Bell Hood get during the battle of Gettysburg in 1863?


----------



## westcobbdog

its either a loss of an arm or a leg. I guess leg.


----------



## Milkman

gacowboy said:


> OK, I am new to this thread so if this has been talked about forgive me.
> What lifelong injury did General John Bell Hood get during the battle of Gettysburg in 1863?



He got injured and lost the use of his left arm at Gettysburg.  His leg injury/amputation occurred at Chickamauga.  
The Confederacy would have been better served IMO if he had not returned to service after the leg amputation.  Many a good ole boy died needlessly from Atlanta to Nashville due to his inability to command effectively.  
Some say it was pain relief medication. Some say it was his audacity and lack of sense. I lean toward the latter.


----------



## gacowboy

Good answer Milkman!
Cigar awarded............ next question is yours,


----------



## westcobbdog

After Hood slaughtered thousands of men during the battles around Atlanta including Atlanta and Jonesboro, even Jeff Davis told him to lighten up or he would get the whole army used up.


----------



## Milkman

Three US Army bases in Georgia are named for WBTS officers.  

Name the 3 officers, and a little bio of each. 

NO GOOGLING


----------



## JustUs4All

Gordon, much wounded Confederate General who later became Gov.  McPhearson, much loved and admired Yank General killed at Atlanta.  Benning Ga general who hit the Devil's Den at Gettysburg.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Gordon, much wounded Confederate General who later became Gov.  McPhearson, much loved and admired Yank General killed at Atlanta.  Benning Ga general who hit the Devil's Den at Gettysburg.



Cigar to Jim !!!  

 And I know you could have given paragraphs of bio on each one from memoroy, but you didnt want to show off. 


Your turn.


----------



## JustUs4All

Which side did Kit Carson fight for?


----------



## JustUs4All

Come on now, it's a 50/50 chance on a pure guess.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Come on now, it's a 50/50 chance on a pure guess.



Well Jim, since you are going to be so dern tight with any sort of hint   and I figure it was out west somewheres that ole Kit was hanging out it would be a crap shoot as to his loyalty.

Wild West Guess would be that he were one of the good guys like our Grandpas were.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nope, he fought with the Yanks.


----------



## Milkman

Which defensive action in Ga. was waged against Sherman's mob by regular Army, cadets from a Military school, and prisoners from a state prison.


----------



## Resica

Battle of Griswoldsville.


----------



## JustUs4All

That describes the force set to defend Milledgeville, the Capitol, but I don't think they were actually brought into action.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Battle of Griswoldsville.



Not what I am looking for.



JustUs4All said:


> That describes the force set to defend Milledgeville, the Capitol, but I don't think they were actually brought into action.



So close, but no cigar..... and the rest of the story is..............


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Not what I am looking for.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> So close, but no cigar..... and the rest of the story is..............




Beyond the scope of my knowledge--

I know that the prisoners were offered their release if they were willing to help in the defense and that the kids from GMC joined in.  I believe that there was no real fight for Milledgeville, probably so as not to give Sherman any more reason to destroy the public buildings there.  

They must have stayed together as a group and either moved to the defense of Savannah or joined in at one of the skirmishes along the way to try to hold Sherman to as narrow a course as possible.  

But the short answer is, I don't know.


----------



## Milkman

Well I suppose the group I described may have been together at more than one defense action. But the one I had in mind was the defense action at the Oconee River railroad bridge near the little community of Oconee, Ga. south of Milledgeville.

This link takes you to a little information about the action there. The 4th Kentucky Mounted Infantry Bridage was the regular Army I mentioned.  They were referred to as the Orphan Bridade.

http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~orphanhm/oconee.htm


----------



## JustUs4All

Good Stuff.  They had moved down the Oconee from Millidgeville to stay ahead of Sherman.  More here:

http://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/civil_war/mid_ga/balls_ferry_toomsboro_area.html

And quoting from here:

http://www.civilwarhome.com/shermangeorgia.htm

     "On another part of the line of invasion the Federal Twentieth corps, opposed only by desultory skirmishing of small Confederate bands, had made a path of destruction through Madison and Eatonton. Geary's division destroyed the fine railroad bridge over the Oconee, and the mill and ferryboats near Buckhead. On the 19th he also destroyed about 500 bales of cotton and 50,000 bushels of corn, mostly on the plantation of Col. Lee Jordan. This corps entered Milledgeville on the 20th, and Davis' corps, accompanied by Sherman, arrived next day.
       The State legislature hastily adjourned, and under the direction of Gen. Ira R. Foster, quartermaster-general of the State, great efforts were made to remove the State property and archives, but on account of the scarcity of wagons and the demoralized condition of the people, adequate help could not be obtained. As the penitentiary had been used for the manufacture of arms, and was expected to be destroyed, Governor Brown released all the convicts and organized them into a regularly mus-tered-in and uniformed battalion under Captain Roberts, which subsequently did good service in removing property and in battle.
       Upon the arrival of the Federals, two regiments under Colonel Hawley, of Wisconsin, occupied the capital city, and according to his own report, burned the railroad depot, two arsenals, a powder magazine and other public buildings and shops, and destroyed large quantities of arms, ammunition and salt. A general pillage followed these acts of war. Then the two Federal corps pushed on by way of Hebron, Sandersville, Tennille and Louisville, and Howard's wing crossed the Oconee at Bali's ferry and advanced in two columns by the 1st of December to the neighborhood of Sebastopol.
       Howard at this date reported that he had destroyed the Ocmulgee cotton mills, and had supplied his army from the country, which he found full of provisions and forage. "I regret to say that quite a number of private dwellings which the inhabitants have left have been destroyed by fire, but without official sanction; also many instances of the most inexcusable and wanton acts, such as the breaking open of trunks, taking of silver plate, etc. I have taken measures to prevent it, and I believe they will be effectual. The inhabitants are generally terrified and believe us a thousand times worse than we are." The wanton destruction went on, however, with rarely such efforts to restrain the soldiery from depredations.
       As Howard advanced, Gen. H. C. Wayne, with the cadets of the Georgia military institute and part of the reserves, fell back across the Oconee. Maj. A. L. Hart-ridge in a gallant fight defended the Oconee railroad bridge. The Federals by the feint at Macon had managed to hold General Hardee there with some forces in their rear, and the similar feint toward Augusta detained Gen. B. D. Fry, with about 4,000 troops. On the 23d, Austin, with the cadets, successfully held the railroad bridge against the enemy, and Hartridge, at the ferry, drove back across the river a Federal detachment which had forced its way over. This permitted the removal of the stores from Tennille."


----------



## Milkman

I have recommended it before but a book titled " _Southern Storm_' by Noah Andra Trudeau is the absolute best book I have ever read about the March to the Sea.  It has day to day accounts of where each column was and what they encountered as they traveled toward Savannah.

http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Stor...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329326147&sr=1-2


----------



## rongohio

OK, here's one:

What single major battle of the WBTS had the highest PERCENTAGE of casualties on both sides (not counting entire commands surrendered, as at Fort Donelson)?


----------



## F14Gunner

What city would not celebrate indenpendence day for 80 years after surrendering, and why was this also considered the turning point of the WBTS.


----------



## F14Gunner

rongohio said:


> OK, here's one:
> 
> What single major battle of the WBTS had the highest PERCENTAGE of casualties on both sides (not counting entire commands surrendered, as at Fort Donelson)?


The Battle of Allatoona Pass was fought October 5, 1864 and was considered one of the bloodiest battles of the Civil War. Confederate artillery began its bombardment of the heavily fortified Federal forts at Allatoona Pass at 6:30 a.m. General French's Confederate force consisted of 3,276 men, compared to General Corse's Federal command of 2,025. By mid-afternoon, the Confederate assault was over and the Union army still held Allatoona Pass. Casualties on both sides were high, a total of 1,603 men killed, wounded or missing. The casualty rate at Allatoona Pass would ultimately prove to be the highest of any battle in the Civil War for the time engaged.


----------



## rongohio

F14Gunner said:


> The Battle of Allatoona Pass was fought October 5, 1864 and was considered one of the bloodiest battles of the Civil War. Confederate artillery began its bombardment of the heavily fortified Federal forts at Allatoona Pass at 6:30 a.m. General French's Confederate force consisted of 3,276 men, compared to General Corse's Federal command of 2,025. By mid-afternoon, the Confederate assault was over and the Union army still held Allatoona Pass. Casualties on both sides were high, a total of 1,603 men killed, wounded or missing. The casualty rate at Allatoona Pass would ultimately prove to be the highest of any battle in the Civil War for the time engaged.



The battle I was talking about was much bigger than this one and lasted much longer.  The casualty rate for this battle was 33%.


----------



## rongohio

F14Gunner said:


> What city would not celebrate indenpendence day for 80 years after surrendering, and why was this also considered the turning point of the WBTS.



Vicksburg.  Its surrender (on July 4, 1863) opened the way for Union control of the Mississippi River and split the Confederacy in two.


----------



## F14Gunner

rongohio said:


> Vicksburg.  Its surrender (on July 4, 1863) opened the way for Union control of the Mississippi River and split the Confederacy in two.


Bingo, combined with Lee's defeat at gettysburg, it was considered the turning point of the war.


----------



## rongohio

Regarding this question:



rongohio said:


> What single major battle of the WBTS had the highest PERCENTAGE of casualties on both sides (not counting entire commands surrendered, as at Fort Donelson)?



For the sake of argument, let's define a "major battle" as anything bigger than the Battle of Corinth, which had 45,000 troops engaged.


----------



## F14Gunner

rongohio said:


> The battle I was talking about was much bigger than this one and lasted much longer.  The casualty rate for this battle was 33%.


Only other I can remember is :

Antietam. Nearly 12000 were killed in one day


----------



## F14Gunner

What was Lee's comment when he found out the Grant was placed in command of the Union Army ?


----------



## rongohio

F14Gunner said:


> Only other I can remember is :
> 
> Antietam. Nearly 12000 were killed in one day



Not Antietam.  Antietam had more killed than this battle, but this battle had more total casualties (killed, wounded, missing) than Antietam did, and fewer troops engaged.  The casualty rate at Antietam was about 20%, compared to 33% for this battle.


----------



## westcobbdog

rongohio said:


> Not Antietam.  Antietam had more killed than this battle, but this battle had more total casualties (killed, wounded, missing) than Antietam did, and fewer troops engaged.  The casualty rate at Antietam was about 20%, compared to 33% for this battle.



good questions.

Chickamauga?


----------



## rongohio

westcobbdog said:


> good questions.
> 
> Chickamauga?



Chickamauga is close, but no cigar.  The casualty rate at Chickamauga was 27%.  But this battle was fought within one year of Chickamauga and less than 200 miles away.


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> Chickamauga is close, but no cigar.  The casualty rate at Chickamauga was 27%.  But this battle was fought within one year of Chickamauga and less than 200 miles away.



I would guess the battle of Shiloh aka Pittsburg Landing.


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> I would guess the battle of Shiloh aka Pittsburg Landing.



Still close, but not quite there. The casualty rate at Shiloh was 23%.  But many of the same soldiers who fought at this battle fought at Shiloh before it, and Chickamauga afterwards.


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> Still close, but not quite there. The casualty rate at Shiloh was 23%.  But many of the same soldiers who fought at this battle fought at Shiloh before it, and Chickamauga afterwards.



OK, then hows about Stones River up in middle Tennessee ?


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> OK, then hows about Stones River up in middle Tennessee ?



CIGAR!!!







The Battle of Stones River (aka Murfreesboro) was fought from December 31, 1862 to January 2, 1863.  There were 76,400 soldiers engaged under the commands of William Rosecrans and Braxton Bragg.  There were 3,000 killed, 15,500 wounded, and 6,200 captured or missing, for a total of 24,700 casualties, or 33%.  (The numbers vary slightly from one source to another.)


----------



## Milkman

rongohio said:


> CIGAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Battle of Stones River (aka Murfreesboro) was fought from December 31, 1862 to January 2, 1863.  There were 76,400 soldiers engaged under the commands of William Rosecrans and Braxton Bragg.  There were 3,000 killed, 15,500 wounded, and 6,200 captured or missing, for a total of 24,700 casualties, or 33%.  (The numbers vary slightly from one source to another.)



I have been to the preserved section of that battlefield but dont remember much about it and dont remember reading a book that covers the details. It is very near the Murfreesboro exit off I-24 south of Nashville.

I do remember a small walled in cemetery along a railroad track.  The area is very rocky.  I think part of the battlefield was being encroached on by a Walmart or similar construction.


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> I have been to the preserved section of that battlefield but dont remember much about it and dont remember reading a book that covers the details. It is very near the Murfreesboro exit off I-24 south of Nashville.
> 
> I do remember a small walled in cemetery along a railroad track.  The area is very rocky.  I think part of the battlefield was being encroached on by a Walmart or similar construction.



I visited there too, many years ago.  The part I remember most vividly was "the Slaughter Pen", where Sheridan battled Hardee and Polk in desperate fighting that kept the Union center from collapsing while the rest of the Union line retreated to a new position.  The NPS placed broken-down cannons on that area of the battlefield, I guess to signify the haste of their retreat when the Union center finally broke.


----------



## Resica

What was President Lincoln's favorite tune?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What was President Lincoln's favorite tune?



Dixie 











.












.

OK, maybe not


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I have been to the preserved section of that battlefield but dont remember much about it and dont remember reading a book that covers the details. It is very near the Murfreesboro exit off I-24 south of Nashville.
> 
> I do remember a small walled in cemetery along a railroad track.  The area is very rocky.  I think part of the battlefield was being encroached on by a Walmart or similar construction.



Besides Virginia I can't think of another place where 3 devastating battles were fought and lost by the South so close together. Murfreesboro / Stones River then later Franklin and Nashville which were just horrible slaughters. All three areas are really close together.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Dixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> OK, maybe not



That's what I hear sir, Dixie!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

I was in the trenches at the dead angle at Pidgeon Hill / Kennesaw Mountain. It was said you could aim your musket in the general direction and kill a man in blue. I got off 120 shots.


----------



## rongohio

westcobbdog said:


> I was in the trenches at the dead angle at Pidgeon Hill / Kennesaw Mountain. It was said you could aim your musket in the general direction and kill a man in blue. I got off 120 shots.



Sam Watkins?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was in the trenches at the dead angle at Pidgeon Hill / Kennesaw Mountain. It was said you could aim your musket in the general direction and kill a man in blue. I got off 120 shots.



I recently read that book "Company Aytch" Sam Watkins wrote it about his adventures during the war. He wrote it about 20 years after the war. I remember that several times during the book he does point out that he wasn't trying to write history.  Only tell his memories of the war.  I read several things in that book that made me tend to think he may have "stretched" some facts.


----------



## JustUs4All

Old Sam stretched a few, but it is a great work from the viewpoint of the common soldier.  Right up front he did a great job of describing those who were all bluster and no fight.  He did a good job of describing the pier pressure that took a lot of the young Southerns off to the War and kept them in line facing musket volleys and canister.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Old Sam stretched a few, but it is a great work from the viewpoint of the common soldier.  Right up front he did a great job of describing those who were all bluster and no fight.  He did a good job of describing the pier pressure that took a lot of the young Southerns off to the War and kept them in line facing musket volleys and canister.



Agreed,.  One such stretch may have been when he got wounded at Franklin (or Nashville) and he walked right up to Gen Hood and got his wounded leave signed. 
 It may have been that relaxed since so many officers were killed in those battles. Just doesn't seem reasonable to me.


----------



## Milkman

Not a question but an interesting article.

It appears there are still 2 confederate pensions being paid today.

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-government-still-pays-two-civil-war-pensions


----------



## Resica

That is interesting. I see 2 of President Tyler's grandchildren are alive and well too, amazing.  Just saw 1 interviewed.


----------



## rongohio

Milkman said:


> I recently read that book "Company Aytch" Sam Watkins wrote it about his adventures during the war. He wrote it about 20 years after the war. I remember that several times during the book he does point out that he wasn't trying to write history.  Only tell his memories of the war.  I read several things in that book that made me tend to think he may have "stretched" some facts.



Yeah, he probably did stretch a few, but it's still one of my favorite Civil War reads.  He definitely gives you the private's perspective, and he's a great storyteller with an excellent sense of humor too.  His writing style kinda reminds me of Mark Twain.  At time he actually had me laughing out loud, like this passage:



> On Monday morning I too captured me a mule. He was not a fast mule,
> and I soon found out that he thought he knew as much as I did. He was
> wise in his own conceit. He had a propensity to take every hog path he
> came to. All the bombasting that I could give him would not make him
> accelerate his speed. If blood makes speed, I do not suppose he had a
> drop of any kind in him. If I wanted him to go on one side of the road
> he was sure to be possessed of an equal desire to go on the other side.
> Finally I and my mule fell out. I got a big hickory and would frail
> him over the head, and he would only shake his head and flop his ears,
> and seem to say, "Well, now, you think you are smart, don't you?"
> He was a resolute mule, slow to anger, and would have made an excellent
> merchant to refuse bad pay, or I will pay your credit, for his whole
> composition seemed to be made up the one word--no. I frequently thought
> it would be pleasant to split the difference with that mule, and I would
> gladly have done so if I could have gotten one-half of his no. Me and
> mule worried along until we came to a creek. Mule did not desire to
> cross, while I was trying to persuade him with a big stick, a rock in his
> ear, and a twister on his nose. The caisson of a battery was about to
> cross. The driver said, "I'll take your mule over for you." So he got a
> large two-inch rope, tied one end around the mule's neck and the other to
> the caisson, and ordered the driver to whip up. The mule was loath to
> take to the water. He was no Baptist, and did not believe in immersion,
> and had his views about crossing streams, but the rope began to tighten,
> the mule to squeal out his protestations against such villainous
> proceedings. The rope, however, was stronger than the mule's "no,"
> and he was finally prevailed upon by the strength of the rope to cross
> the creek. On my taking the rope off he shook himself and seemed to say,
> "You think that you are mighty smart folks, but you are a leetle too
> smart." I gave it up that that mule's "no" was a little stronger than my
> determination. He seemed to be in deep meditation. I got on him again,
> when all of a sudden he lifted his head, pricked up his ears, began to
> champ his bit, gave a little squeal, got a little faster, and finally
> into a gallop and then a run. He seemed all at once to have remembered
> or to have forgotten something, and was now making up for lost time.
> With all my pulling and seesawing and strength I could not stop him until
> he brought up with me at Corinth, Mississippi.


----------



## westcobbdog

rongohio said:


> Yeah, he probably did stretch a few, but it's still one of my favorite Civil War reads.  He definitely gives you the private's perspective, and he's a great storyteller with an excellent sense of humor too.  His writing style kinda reminds me of Mark Twain.  At time he actually had me laughing out loud, like this passage:



good passage Ron and yes your are right, Sam Watkins was the reb I was looking for.


----------



## rongohio

On July 1, 1863 a man who is famous for something completely unrelated to war or politics took temporary command of the Union I Corps.  Who was he, and what event led to his taking command?


----------



## JustUs4All

Doubleday replaced Reynolds when he was killed on day 1 at Gettysburg.


----------



## rongohio

JustUs4All said:


> Doubleday replaced Reynolds when he was killed on day 1 at Gettysburg.



Yes sir, he sure did.   He's also known for being the inventor of baseball (although apparently that's in dispute) and for firing the first Union shot at Fort Sumter.

P.S. - Whether he invented baseball or not, Happy Spring Training!


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

lucky enough to have made it to the baseball HOF at Cooperstown twice, I believe Doubleday invented the game. Very cool sitting at old Doubleday Field watching any game.


----------



## JustUs4All

Doubleday inventing baseball makes a great story, true or not.


----------



## westcobbdog

I commanded the Confederate Calvary thru the Atlanta Campaign then was second in command in the Carolina's to this guy, and was not too happy about it.


----------



## JustUs4All

Wheeler.


----------



## Resica

Hampton-In charge in Carolina.


----------



## westcobbdog

yep Wheeler / Hampton is the answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was basically in the Southern Calvary but my knickname implied death, detsruction and bloodshed.


----------



## JustUs4All

Bloody Bill Anderson?


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Bloody Bill Anderson?



Thats who I had in mind. That guy was pure evil!


----------



## JustUs4All

Why did Bill and Mr. Quantrill raid Lawrence in the first place?

Who were some of the guys that accompanied them?


----------



## westcobbdog

didn't they raid Lawrence to avenge its anti slavery stance? Or to rob a bank or two?
They had Jesse and Frank with them, along with the Younger's.


----------



## JustUs4All

The origins of the James Gang lie in the Quantrill and Anderson Partisans.  The Lawrence Raid was in retaliation for earlier depredations on Missouri and was targeting the leadesr of an earlier massacre there.


----------



## westcobbdog

interesting story Justus..

Same storyline, who sold rocks off her own sons grave to gawkers / tourists?


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have been Mama James.  Sold a few pistols too.  Guaranteed to have been the ones used by Jesse, I have heard.


----------



## Resica

What Confederate division was the first to reach the field opposite of Burnside at Fredericksburg in 1862?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What Confederate division was the first to reach the field opposite of Burnside at Fredericksburg in 1862?



I'm not sure which of his divisions got there first, but it was Longstreet's Corp if I remember correctly.


----------



## westcobbdog

While ya''l figure out Resica's question here's another:

I offered all my male slaves their eventual freedom if they would join the Southern army. 20-30 took me up on it and became teamster drivers.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure which of his divisions got there first, but it was Longstreet's Corp if I remember correctly.



You have a 1 in 5 chance.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What Confederate division was the first to reach the field opposite of Burnside at Fredericksburg in 1862?





Milkman said:


> I'm not sure which of his divisions got there first, but it was Longstreet's Corp if I remember correctly.





Resica said:


> You have a 1 in 5 chance.



Since my Great Grandpa was with the 24th Ga. Im gonna guess McClaw's Division


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Since my Great Grandpa was with the 24th Ga. Im gonna guess McClaw's Division



McLaws Division it is!!! To the 24th Georgia!!!


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> While ya''l figure out Resica's question here's another:
> 
> I offered all my male slaves their eventual freedom if they would join the Southern army. 20-30 took me up on it and became teamster drivers.



Gen. Forrest?


----------



## westcobbdog

yep NBF it is.

Lafayette McLaws was from Ga....he looks like the big giant shaggy headed character in the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Resica

After Phil Sheridan's famous ride from this town during the  Battle of Cedar Creek, his horse Rienzi was renamed this.


----------



## westcobbdog

just a guess, Winchester?


----------



## Milkman

Off topic but important for folks to know before you go to the polls next Tuesday.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> just a guess, Winchester?



Winchester is correct Sir!!


----------



## Resica

Speaking of Winchester Virginia, besides being the hometown of Patsy Cline, how many times did it change hands during our war?


----------



## JustUs4All

Oh that one would definitely take me to Google.  I will let it rest a while in case someone else knows before I go there.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Speaking of Winchester Virginia, besides being the hometown of Patsy Cline, how many times did it change hands during our war?



like 45 times or some crazy number.


----------



## TNGIRL

This is kinda off and on the subject. A friend sent it to me and I enjoyed watching it. Hopefuly ya'll will as well. And it might even have been posted here before, so without looking thru the pages and pages, here it might be again!!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Thank you Tomi.


----------



## westcobbdog

cool video, thanks.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man was a Union General who was pretty good at keeping the Confederate troops supplied with commissary type items, from the Red River to campaigns back East.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> Speaking of Winchester Virginia, besides being the hometown of Patsy Cline, how many times did it change hands during our war?



Time is up.  According to the Encyclopedia Virginia, over 70 times, the most contested city in the War.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> This man was a Union General who was pretty good at keeping the Confederate troops supplied with commissary type items, from the Red River to campaigns back East.



Commissary Banks while in the Shenandoah Valley.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Time is up.  According to the Encyclopedia Virginia, over 70 times, the most contested city in the War.



 I've heard 72 times.


----------



## westcobbdog

I thought it would be a good idea to lanch a raid on mules. Starting out with 900 of them, towards the end most were broken down. We ended up getting captured along with my 1500 man command. After I got tricked into surrendering, I tried to unsurrender. Sent to Libby prison, I ended up tunneling out and escaping.


----------



## Resica

You are Colonel Abel Streight.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to lanch a raid on mules. Starting out with 900 of them, towards the end most were broken down. We ended up getting captured along with my 1500 man command. After I got tricked into surrendering, I tried to unsurrender. Sent to Libby prison, I ended up tunneling out and escaping.



I think you are talking about a cavalry action in Alabama or Missisippi. It must have been early in the war before Andersonville existed or the raiders wouldnt have been shipped all the way to Richmond. 
 I assume you are asking for the commanding officers name. Cant say as I remember that.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I think you are talking about a cavalry action in Alabama or Missisippi. It must have been early in the war before Andersonville existed or the raiders wouldnt have been shipped all the way to Richmond.
> I assume you are asking for the commanding officers name. Cant say as I remember that.



Abel Streight is the man as answered by Resica. This raid was Streights idea, along with using the more durable mules over horses. He marched away with 1500 men but only 900 mules..figured they would forage the rest. Forest bluffed Streight into surrender when they found out the bridge leading to Rome ga was heavily defended. Cannon factory was the objective in Rome. Forrest and Streight met in no man's land, around 20 miles from Rome. Forest had a few cannon go in circles to continue to go thru a visible opening between ridges. He moved up into position at least 15 cannon as counted by Streight. he had 2 cannon. Then he marched troops in a circular pattern to appear arriving and massing. Forest dogged Streight three days and nights. He only had 600 men but Abel Streight surrendered 1500. Forest rode off into N Alabama to fight again after making his deposit and the prisoners were invited to a huge party the town of Rome threw that night!

Justus had my other question right.


----------



## Resica

I'm sure there were many others, but what Confederate cavalryman said "I never met a Yankee I didn't want to kill"?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> You are Colonel Abel Streight.





Milkman said:


> I think you are talking about a cavalry action in Alabama or Missisippi. It must have been early in the war before Andersonville existed or the raiders wouldnt have been shipped all the way to Richmond.
> I assume you are asking for the commanding officers name. Cant say as I remember that.





westcobbdog said:


> Abel Streight is the man as answered by Resica. This raid was Streights idea, along with using the more durable mules over horses. He marched away with 1500 men but only 900 mules..figured they would forage the rest. Forest bluffed Streight into surrender when they found out the bridge leading to Rome ga was heavily defended. Cannon factory was the objective in Rome. Forrest and Streight met in no man's land, around 20 miles from Rome. Forest had a few cannon go in circles to continue to go thru a visible opening between ridges. He moved up into position at least 15 cannon as counted by Streight. he had 2 cannon. Then he marched troops in a circular pattern to appear arriving and massing. Forest dogged Streight three days and nights. He only had 600 men but Abel Streight surrendered 1500. Forest rode off into N Alabama to fight again after making his deposit and the prisoners were invited to a huge party the town of Rome threw that night!
> 
> Justus had my other question right.



Looks like Gary and I were typing at the same time.  I didnt know he had posted when I posted.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> I'm sure there were many others, but what Confederate cavalryman said "I never met a Yankee I didn't want to kill"?



Sounds like Forrest, but many had reason to have made that statement.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Sounds like Forrest, but many had reason to have made that statement.



He went by "The Black Knight of the Confederacy".


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have been Ashby.


----------



## Resica

That would be correct Sir.


----------



## Resica

What Confederate general rode a horse named "Fire-eater"?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What Confederate general rode a horse named "Fire-eater"?



I think that may have been Gen. Albert Sidney Johnson.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think that may have been Gen. Albert Sidney Johnson.



That is correct!!


----------



## Milkman

What coastal fort never fell to naval bombardment, but fell within 15 minutes of its attack by ground troops?


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have to be McAlister.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> That would have to be McAlister.



Cigar to Jim


----------



## JustUs4All

We're going to have to change out cigars to something I actually like.  How bout a glass of sweet tea?


----------



## JustUs4All

In Virginia there were a bunch of Federals about ready to sit down to dinner late one afternoon when they were surprised to see rabbits and foxes running through their encampment.  These small creatures were soon followed by Confederates who overwhelmed those Federals and others further along.  No one got any dinner that evening and most no breakfast the next day.  Where might this have happened?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> In Virginia there were a bunch of Federals about ready to sit down to dinner late one afternoon when they were surprised to see rabbits and foxes running through their encampment.  These small creatures were soon followed by Confederates who overwhelmed those Federals and others further along.  No one got any dinner that evening and most no breakfast the next day.  Where might this have happened?



 How about Chancellorsville, Virginia.


----------



## JustUs4All

Big glass of sweet tea (or steaming mug of coffee at this hour) to Resica.


----------



## Resica

Who recruited and commanded the 1st and 2nd U.S. Sharpshooters through the Gettysburg Campaign?


----------



## JustUs4All

Wouldn't that be the fellow who later invented a primer system for metallic cartridges?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Wouldn't that be the fellow who later invented a primer system for metallic cartridges?



That I don't know, but he did come up with these things after he resigned in 1864. He invented numerous engines of war, including a twin-screw submarine gunboat, a torpedo boat for evading torpedo nets, a long-distance rangefinder and a distance fuse for shrapnel.


----------



## Resica

After googling it Mr. Jim, it looks like he did what you said.


----------



## Resica

His boys stopped Cadmus Wilcox's Alabamians in Pitzer's Woods on the 2nd at Gettysburg.


----------



## JustUs4All

Hiram Berdan.  After the War he invented lots of military stuff including the Berdan primer still in use today in lots of military ammunition.


----------



## JustUs4All

Hiram also devised a different uniform for his sharpshooters.  What was the big difference?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Hiram also devised a different uniform for his sharpshooters.  What was the big difference?



It was green.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Hiram Berdan.  After the War he invented lots of military stuff including the Berdan primer still in use today in lots of military ammunition.



Hiram Berdan it is.


----------



## JustUs4All

And Green it was.  Old Hiram was way ahead of his time.


----------



## Milkman

This will be an easy one for most of you Rebels. May not be so easy for Gary or Ron 



--------------------------------------------------
I was a poor orphan who was taken in by relatives

I had a room mate in college who made a miraculous discovery later in his career

I became a well respected politician and amassed considerable land and wealth

I spent a short while in prison at one point

Some remember me for my generosity, intelligence and eloquence.

A county in Georgia bears my name

I died almost penniless due to my generosity.


----------



## fishfryer

Jeff Davis


----------



## Milkman

fishfryer said:


> Jeff Davis



Sorry, Not who I am looking for.


----------



## JustUs4All

Mr. Stephens from Crawfordville?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Mr. Stephens from Crawfordville?



Dern it Jim, I wanted one of them Yankee boys to try it.  

 Yep it was Vice President Alexander Stephens from down in Taliaferro County.  His college room mate was Crawford W. Long.
 I have a couple of hunting spots not far from Mr Stephens place. My grandson and I are headed down there tomorrow to try and shoot some pigs.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Dern it Jim, I wanted one of them Yankee boys to try it.
> Yep it was Vice President Alexander Stephens from down in Taliaferro County.  His college room mate was Crawford W. Long.
> I have a couple of hunting spots not far from Mr Stephens place. My grandson and I are headed down there tomorrow to try and shoot some pigs.



I had it. I was 6 minutes late!!



What was the first southern state to erect a monument at Gettysburg?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I had it. I was 6 minutes late!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the first southern state to erect a monument at Gettysburg?



I am torn between NC and VA.................  I say Virginia


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I am torn between NC and VA.................  I say Virginia



Yes sir, Virgnia it is!!


----------



## westcobbdog

after capturing a few Union ships, I briefly led a band on horseback and was Admiral on water, for a few days anyway.

you guys are throwing out some great questions, have enjoyed this thread!


----------



## Resica

What was the mascot of the 8th Wisconsin?


----------



## JustUs4All

Just got'ta be the wolverine.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> after capturing a few Union ships, I briefly led a band on horseback and was Admiral on water, for a few days anyway.
> 
> you guys are throwing out some great questions, have enjoyed this thread!



General Admiral Semmes.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Dern it Jim, I wanted one of them Yankee boys to try it.
> 
> Yep it was Vice President Alexander Stephens from down in Taliaferro County.  His college room mate was Crawford W. Long.
> I have a couple of hunting spots not far from Mr Stephens place. My grandson and I are headed down there tomorrow to try and shoot some pigs.



Good Luck with them pigs.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> I had it. I was 6 minutes late!!




But, but, but....I let it dangle there for almost 24 hours.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Just got'ta be the wolverine.



Hint-It has wings.


----------



## JustUs4All

A winged wolverine!


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> A winged wolverine!



It is known to scavenge some.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> General Admiral Semmes.



no sir. This guy wasn't a sailor but spent alot of time around rivers.


----------



## JustUs4All

Two shots and two misses.  My batting average is going down.


----------



## westcobbdog

NBF, captured a few union ships, attempted to manage the horseback and river operations simultaneously..lost the ships back to the yanks a day or two later.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> What was the mascot of the 8th Wisconsin?





Resica said:


> Hint-It has wings.





Resica said:


> It is known to scavenge some.



'Twas Old Abe, the bald eagle.  See even us hard headed folks can sometimes be led to righteousness.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> 'Twas Old Abe, the bald eagle.  See even us hard headed folks can sometimes be led to righteousness.



That's it!!


----------



## Resica

What Commander of the Army of the Potomac  was brother-in -law to former Virginia Gov.  and Cofederate Major General Henry Wise?


----------



## westcobbdog

Lil' Mac?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Lil' Mac?



Later in the war.


----------



## westcobbdog

Rock of Chickamauga..Gen Thomas


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Rock of Chickamauga..Gen Thomas



Keep trying.


----------



## JustUs4All

Meade?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Meade?



Meade it is!


----------



## Resica

What Confederate brigadier was the son-in-law of Union Major General Edwin Sumner?


----------



## JustUs4All

To the tune of "Oh It's Crying Time Again".

Oh, It's Google time again.  
You've gone and stumped me.

I can feel my brain cells firing in the blind.
I can tell by the way the synapse is failing,
That it won't be long before it's Google time.


----------



## JustUs4All

A. L. Long


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> A. L. Long



It is Brig. Gen. Armistead Long!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Sherman and Augusta:
Some claim that an old flame, lit before the War, caused Sherman to by-pass Augusta on his march to the sea from Atlanta.  Some claim that Lincoln ordered him to keep his fire happy troopers away from the cotton in Augusta that belonged to Lincoln's sister-in-law Mrs. Helm.  There was, however, a Confederate ruse used against Sherman that caused him to by-pass Augusta on his march from Atlanta to the Sea.  What was it?


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> There was, however, a Confederate ruse used against Sherman that caused him to by-pass Augusta on his march from Atlanta to the Sea. What was it?



I really don't recall that one but if I had to hazard a guess, I know the Army of Tennessee was operating hit and run against Sherman so maybe a ruse from them? Johnston and Hood wasn't it?


----------



## JustUs4All

Joe Wheeler was a part of the ruse.


----------



## Milkman

Hey guys,  sorry I havent been able to play much lately but I have read it some and think the game is going well

I wanted to contribute this for any of you interested. it is a link to a new electronic newsletter called the Stainless Banner.  My understanding is that it will concentrate primarily on the ANV.

www.thestainlessbanner.com


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Joe Wheeler was a part of the ruse.



did he pull a Forrest and march troops back and forth in view and make up some bogus cannon for show?

I am currently reading March to the Sea by Scaife or a name like that..tried to find this story but couldn't get any info on it.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was in charge of Ft Mcalister and only gave it up to the Union forces only after getting wounded around 8 times. Had 2 wounds in one arm when a yankee colonel I think demanded the surrender, instead I whacked him in the head with my saber. His men rushed to his aid and shot, slashed and bayoneted me around 6 more times. I survived and was commended by uncle billy.


----------



## JustUs4All

The ruse used by Bragg against Sherman, short answer:

Bragg in a letter to a friend stated that he had ordered Wheeler  to notify him when Sherman's infantry entered Waynesboro; to leave the telegraph instrument intact, but give the office the appearance of having been abandoned precipitately. Upon getting the notification, Bragg Waited a reasonable time for the Federals to take possession of the telegraph instrument, he called for General Wheeler and was answered by some Federals, when he transmitted the following: "General Wheeler hold Waynesboro at all hazards. Longstreet's Corps is arriving. I will take the field in person. Braxton Bragg."

This is supported by an interview of Sherman after the War and by an article outlining the same facts the Scientific American written by a person who claimed to have been a Lieutenant in Sherman's army.

Pretty neat article with bibliography in the Augusta State University library.  I will PM a copy to anyone who wants it.


----------



## westcobbdog

If its not too much trouble I would like to read a copy..

Am I wrong, is this one of the very few effective moves Braxton made? He seemed to be very old school in his thinking, tactics,  very stubborn, easy to rile, very easy to get in the dog house with kinda guy.


----------



## JustUs4All

There were several other general officers in Augusta at the time and the idea may have originated with someone other than Brax.


----------



## RBM

Okay. What was the western-most battle of the Civil War? Incidentally in the western-most State (territory) controlled by the CSA?


----------



## JustUs4All

I will guess Glorieta Pass.


----------



## westcobbdog

something around El Paso?


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:
			
		

> something around El Paso?





			
				JustUs4All said:
			
		

> I will guess Glorieta Pass.



Further west than New Mexico.


----------



## RBM

Well I tried to give enough time. The Battle of Picacho Pass  was near Tuscon, Arizona. More of a skirmish than a battle but there were losses on both sides. Confederates tried to ambush Federals moving in from California but it was an obvious ambush point so the Federals split their cavalry force in half with one going into the pass and the other going around it. The ambush failed and the CS troops withdrew to Tuscon.


----------



## JustUs4All

I was just before Googling it up.


----------



## RBM

I said in my last message to the legislature, "Death would be preferable to reunion." My Capital was the only Southern capital east of the Mississippi still held by Confederate forces when Robert E. Lee surrendered at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia in 1865. On April 1, 1865, as the Confederacy was collapsing, I committed suicide. Who am I?


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> I said in my last message to the legislature, "Death would be preferable to reunion." My Capital was the only Southern capital east of the Mississippi still held by Confederate forces when Robert E. Lee surrendered at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia in 1865. On April 1, 1865, as the Confederacy was collapsing, I committed suicide. Who am I?




His capitol was unoccupied probably due to its geographical location. I think you are referring to Gov. Milton of Florida.


----------



## RBM

Florida Governor John Milton is correct. Next question over to you, Milk.



			
				Milkman said:
			
		

> His capitol was unoccupied probably due to its geographical location.



That and the defeat of the Federal campaign out of Jacksonville at the Battle of Olustee as Tallahassee would have been their next objective.


----------



## Milkman

I was a politician before the war and ended up as a confederate officer. My regiment was at the forefront of activity during a major battle which was a resounding victory for the Confederacy. 
I was killed during this battle. It was rumored afterward that the injury I died from was from intentional friendly fire.

Who am I ?


----------



## RBM

General Albert Sidney Johnston?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was a politician before the war and ended up as a confederate officer. My regiment was at the forefront of activity during a major battle which was a resounding victory for the Confederacy.
> I was killed during this battle. It was rumored afterward that the injury I died from was from intentional friendly fire.
> 
> Who am I ?





RBM said:


> General Albert Sidney Johnston?



Not him...... Johnston was a career military man


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> Not him...... Johnston was a career military man



The reason I asked was that not only was he killed and his wound though to be friendly fire but he was also Secretary of State for the Republic of Texas as a politician.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> The reason I asked was that not only was he killed and his wound though to be friendly fire but he was also Secretary of State for the Republic of Texas as a politician.



Oops, I didnt realize that about AS Johnston. Thanks for pointing that out

But the same scenario played out for at least one other Confederate General who was the commanding officer of one of my ancestors.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I was a politician before the war and ended up as a confederate officer. My regiment was at the forefront of activity during a major battle which was a resounding victory for the Confederacy.
> I was killed during this battle. It was rumored afterward that the injury I died from was from intentional friendly fire.
> 
> Who am I ?



I'll hold off!


----------



## JustUs4All

Me too, only fair since we all had relatives nearby.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I'll hold off!





JustUs4All said:


> Me too, only fair since we all had relatives nearby.



Thanks Gents,  It wouldn't surprise me if our ancestors were friends too. Yall remind me after someone give the answer and I will tell you about a book.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was a politician before the war and ended up as a confederate officer. My regiment was at the forefront of activity during a major battle which was a resounding victory for the Confederacy.
> I was killed during this battle. It was rumored afterward that the injury I died from was from intentional friendly fire.
> 
> Who am I ?



Well...........   If there are no more guesses then this may give it to someone without even googling.

Hint............... It was a cold December day in northern Virginia when I was killed. Later I was buried at Oconee Hills Cemetery in Athens Ga.


----------



## JustUs4All

I hear that he took a squad of men over the wall to clear Federal snipers who were sheltering in a dwelling between the lines.


----------



## RBM

I had to look it up as I am not familiar with all the field commanders especially not from memory. T.R.R. Cobb.

Here is a naval question. What was the first CSN screw steamer ironclad to enter battle when she fought Union warships on the Mississippi on 12 October 1861?


----------



## westcobbdog

albermarle?


----------



## JustUs4All

CSS Manassas.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Thanks Gents,  It wouldn't surprise me if our ancestors were friends too. Yall remind me after someone give the answer and I will tell you about a book.



Tell us about the book.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Tell us about the book.



I may have mentioned it before, just dont remember. (Im sure you can relate) The book I mention is called "Grandpa's War Stories" by E.H. Sutton. He first served in the Ga Militia locally. After that term expired he joined up and was assigned to the 24th Ga.

His book give some personal detail about his experience. He wrote of things like the marches, stealing food, his friends who died, his dislike for TRR Cobb. He was captured at Gettysburg. Much of his book is about his life in two prison camps in Maryland.

It is a short small book of only about 80 small pages. I was able to get it through the local library system. They had to borrow it from Emory University Library.  The copy I borrowed was a photo copy of the original book written in 1907.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> CSS Manassas.



 Next question over to you.

The CSS Manassas rammed the USS Richmond and damaged the Richmond severely below the water line but she sustained damage (mechanical engine, smokestack, and prow) from the impact. She had to retire under heavy fire from the Richmond and USS Preble at the Battle of the Head of Passes.


----------



## JustUs4All

She was an odd looking craft.  While the Federal monitors resembled floating cheese boxes, the Manassas resembled a floating cigar.


----------



## JustUs4All

John S. Mosby and James A. Longstreet both did something afterward that would have been thought impossible during the War.  What was it?


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> She was an odd looking craft. While the Federal monitors resembled floating cheese boxes, the Manassas resembled a floating cigar.



Maybe but she was way ahead of her time. Low profile and sloped armor? How long did it take tank (armored) warfare to realize (relearn) the benefits of low profile and sloped armor? It wasn't pretty but it sure worked.


----------



## JustUs4All

No doubt that the Confederate naval designs were outstanding.  If they had had the industrial might to have made them more reliable it would have been a worse war for the Federal Navy.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> John S. Mosby and James A. Longstreet both did something afterward that would have been thought impossible during the War.  What was it?



They became Republicans and worked for the U.S. Government..


----------



## JustUs4All

Good answer and correct as usual.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> No doubt that the Confederate naval designs were outstanding. If they had had the industrial might to have made them more reliable it would have been a worse war for the Federal Navy.



The Manassas was considered a small ironclad unlike the large CSS Virginia (aka previously USS Merrimack and the first steam powered Confederate ironclad) that was probably the most famous due to its battle (Battle of Hampton Roads) with the Federal ironclad USS Monitor that was essentially a draw (undecided contest) although the Monitor retired to assess the damage to her armored pilothouse from a direct hit. The higher profile of the Virginia was necessary to accommodate her battery of broadside mounted large guns making her larger and more of a target but she still retained the sloped armor.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, I agree.  My comment was directed more at the sparsity of industry in the South that would have enabled her to better equip and maintain them.  By the end of the War the North had Lots of Monitor type ironclads, something like 60 of them.


----------



## Resica

What was the first black regiment mustered in by the Union during the Civil War?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What was the first black regiment mustered in by the Union during the Civil War?



54th Mass  ???


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> 54th Mass  ???



Further southwest from there.


----------



## JustUs4All

1st South Carolina (Federal)


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> 1st South Carolina (Federal)



Well, the info I saw indicated it was further southwest than that.


----------



## JustUs4All

Google said, but did you find something in Lousiana?


----------



## Resica

I saw where the 1st Louisiana mustered in Sept. 1862, They became 73rd Regiment U.S. Colored Troops I believe.


----------



## JustUs4All

There is an interesting article at the web site of "LFW Publications "Lest We Forget African American Military History" 
http://www.lwfaam.net/cwdata/hisusct.htm.
The author does not cite his sources, but makes the following claimes:

1. General David Hunter, Commander of the Department of the South, issued an Emancipation Proclamation freeing all slave in South Carolina, Georgia, and Florida in May 1862. The act was repudiated by the Lincoln administration. Shortly thereafter. General Hunter, without permission began recruiting ex-slaves from the Sea Islands area for formation into the 1st Regiment of South Carolina Volunteers. The regiment attracted much attention and helped prepare the country to accept black troops. However, President Lincoln and the War Department forced the disbandment, with the exception of one company. 

2. In August 1862, General Jim Lane, an abolitionist and who some called and outlaw and renegade, over the opposition of Secretary of War Edwin Stanton, organized a black regiment in Kansas. The 1st Kansas Colored Volunteer Infantry Regiment was made up of ex-slaves from Arkansas, Missouri, and the Indian Territory. The regiment fought its first battle on October 27 and 28 at Island Mound, Missouri before being mustered into federal service. The regiment was mustered in service on January 13, 1863 and in 1864 was redesignated the 79th United States Colored Infantry Regiment (New). 

3. Later in August 1862, General Benjamin Butler reversed his position and decided to recruit free blacks, however, no one asked the recruits whether they had been free men of slaves before the war. Despite War Department specific approval, General Butler quickly mustered into federal service the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Regiments of the Louisiana Native Guards. It was reported that the commanders of the units had offered their services to the Confederacy and was turned down.

4. There were no organized black units at Gettysburg or many of the other major battles so prominent published. In many of those battles there were probably more blacks serving with the Confederates as body servants, teamsters, etc., than with the Union forces.

Interesting stuff, what?  The Louisiana troops could easily have been the first actually mustered into service officially.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> There is an interesting article at the web site of "LFW Publications "Lest We Forget African American Military History"
> http://www.lwfaam.net/cwdata/hisusct.htm.
> The author does not cite his sources, but makes the following claimes:
> 
> 1. General David Hunter, Commander of the Department of the South, issued an Emancipation Proclamation freeing all slave in South Carolina, Georgia, and Florida in May 1862. The act was repudiated by the Lincoln administration. Shortly thereafter. General Hunter, without permission began recruiting ex-slaves from the Sea Islands area for formation into the 1st Regiment of South Carolina Volunteers. The regiment attracted much attention and helped prepare the country to accept black troops. However, President Lincoln and the War Department forced the disbandment, with the exception of one company.
> 
> 2. In August 1862, General Jim Lane, an abolitionist and who some called and outlaw and renegade, over the opposition of Secretary of War Edwin Stanton, organized a black regiment in Kansas. The 1st Kansas Colored Volunteer Infantry Regiment was made up of ex-slaves from Arkansas, Missouri, and the Indian Territory. The regiment fought its first battle on October 27 and 28 at Island Mound, Missouri before being mustered into federal service. The regiment was mustered in service on January 13, 1863 and in 1864 was redesignated the 79th United States Colored Infantry Regiment (New).
> 
> 3. Later in August 1862, General Benjamin Butler reversed his position and decided to recruit free blacks, however, no one asked the recruits whether they had been free men of slaves before the war. Despite War Department specific approval, General Butler quickly mustered into federal service the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Regiments of the Louisiana Native Guards. It was reported that the commanders of the units had offered their services to the Confederacy and was turned down.
> 
> 4. There were no organized black units at Gettysburg or many of the other major battles so prominent published. In many of those battles there were probably more blacks serving with the Confederates as body servants, teamsters, etc., than with the Union forces.
> 
> Interesting stuff, what?  The Louisiana troops could easily have been the first actually mustered into service officially.



Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westcobbdog

wonder how the beast Butler treated and viewed colored men as soldiers? Wish the South would have followed Pat Cleburnes suggestion and armed em' for the Southern cause, way before Lee suggested it. Good read, thanks.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> In many of those battles there were probably more blacks serving with the Confederates as body servants, teamsters, etc., than with the Union forces.



No joke. Drummers, buglers, musicians, cooks, nurses/orderlies, teamsters for artillery, pilots and freight handlers in the CSN. These "support personnel" did fight when necessary and are verified by Confederate pensions. In many instances they stated that they were soldiers and the word "soldier" was crossed out and one of the support personnel names was inserted. These men clearly fought in integrated or biracial units when needed especially when State governments were threatened with a Federal raid. There were not a lot but there were a few free blacks that were privates in front line units and this can be verified by pensions. No all black units though. Organized black Confederate troops did not occur until the closing years of the war and then only limited. Cold Harbor comes to mind for one where blacks were issued rifles (yes I read this about Cold Harbor from annals or chronicles, not from a history book or other media).

Here are a few links

http://www.usgennet.org/usa/mo/county/stlouis/blackcs.htm

http://www.blackconfederatesoldiers.com/

Pretty eye opening. I had forgotten about blacks at Petersburg and I never knew about them as units at 1st Manassas.


----------



## westcobbdog

Forrest declared that any of his slaves that fought or drove a team for the south would be free after the war..25-35 took his offer, then he amended his will to add if he was killed beforehand in battle they should be freed.


----------



## JustUs4All

But, But, But, Wasn't Forrest a racist slave trader who took it upon himself to form the hated Ku Klux after the War in order to keep the former slaves down?


----------



## RBM

Who stated that men in the Confederacy had successfully fought for their own rights with inferior numbers during the Civil War and that the northern historians ignored this view?


----------



## RBM

RBM said:
			
		

> Who stated that men in the Confederacy had successfully fought for their own rights with inferior numbers during the Civil War and that the northern historians ignored this view?



I guess enough time has passed. The answer is Jefferson Davis.

What was the first of the CSN foreign-built commerce raiders that was commissioned? Hint: she was called a cruiser.


----------



## JustUs4All

I know the Alabama was built for the CSA in England, but I don't know that she was the first.


----------



## RBM

Not the Alabama that was a single stacker. This one is a two stacker and she was considered a blockade runner.


----------



## Resica

How about the C.S.S. Sumter?


----------



## RBM

Resica said:
			
		

> How about the C.S.S. Sumter?



Good guess but the Sumter was a single stacker that went down in a gale near the spot the Alabama was sunk. But its not the Sumter.

The answer is the CSS Florida.

Everyone knows the CSS Hunley called a privateer submersible torpedo boat. Can you name the other two? The first boat was tested in 1862. There is virtually no record for the other one (name is questionable) that was presumably scuttled in Louisiana to keep it out of Federal hands. These subs are on record.

If anyone gets even one of these two then the next question is over to you.

After looking over an old newspaper article from Harper's Weekly, an attack by an unnamed Confederate sub was made as early as Nov.2, 1861 but the sub (called a rebel infernal machine by the newspaper) caught in its target's grappling from the jig-boom end of the ship and the sub was captured but the two-man crew escaped to the safety of the Virginia shore. So that makes a fourth sub in the CSN that we have absolutely no name for. So for now, I am calling it the CSN Norfolk sub.

Harper's Weekly article
http://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/Confederate_Submarine.htm

Federal intelligence called the CSS Manassas a "hellish machine." So the name calling of Confederate ships was standard language for the Federals.


----------



## RBM

RBM said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the CSS Hunley called a privateer submersible torpedo boat. Can you name the other two?



CSS Pioneer.

The CSN Bayou St. John or Bayou St. John Confederate submarine. This sub really had no name and was named after the location it was found. Both subs were scuttled in Louisiana.

Who was the C.S. Navy Secretary or Secretary of the Department of the Navy? As Navy Secretary he built the C. S. Navy into something very formidable to achieve the goals it needed to win the war.


----------



## RBM

Now I knew the submarine question was hard but I figured somebody would know the C.S. Navy Secretary.

Former customs inspector, maritime lawyer, and Florida Senator, Stephen Mallory. He also took part with the Army in the Seminole War.







What kind of ship was primarily used for river defense?


----------



## JustUs4All

A Ram?


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> A Ram?



Rams were used on a lot of different ships but there is a specific type of ship that was used primarily for river defense. Hint: it is a type of ironclad. This pretty much gives it away.


----------



## JustUs4All

Let us try an ironclad ship with a casemate to protect the guns.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Let us try an ironclad ship with a casemate to protect the guns.



You are getting warmer. Try a casement to protect the crew. The casement or inner wall had an insulation. The insulation is in the name of the ship.


----------



## Resica

How about a Cottonclad?


----------



## RBM

Resica said:
			
		

> How about a Cottonclad?





Bells and whistles. Next question to you.


----------



## Resica

A Cofederate brigadier said "I shall come out of this fight a live major general or a dead brigadier."  Who was he and what fight was he referring to?


----------



## JustUs4All

I have heard it, but can't remember who or where.  Will give it some time before I cheat it.


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, time's up.  Abner Perrin just before he was killed at the Mule Shoe at Spotsylvania CH.  He was from Edgefield, SC.  I wonder if he had a "Dave the Slave" pot?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> OK, time's up.  Abner Perrin just before he was killed at the Mule Shoe at Spotsylvania CH.  He was from Edgefield, SC.  I wonder if he had a "Dave the Slave" pot?



That's him. Probably a turkey hunter from way back.


----------



## Milkman

OK, Im gonna jump in here with one.   This is a trivia question that I got from a WBTS trivia site.

What was a soldier referring to when he said  "40 dead men" ?


Dont google this one too quickly. If you give it a little thought is will be obvious.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> What was a soldier referring to when he said "40 dead men" ?



Well there are 40 men in a Company but that is as far as my guess can go. So it must be a situation he thought would wipe out his Company.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Well there are 40 men in a Company but that is as far as my guess can go. So it must be a situation he thought would wipe out his Company.



Not the answer I am looking for, but a good guess.

It is my understanding that most companys started out with approximatly 100 men.  But some Confederate companys ended up with only a few.
My great grandfathers entire *regiment* (24th Ga)  surrendered at Appomattox with only 56 men and officers left.


----------



## RBM

Then maybe this is wrong?

http://civilwargazette.wordpress.co...-military-unit-size-for-the-confederate-army/

A WW2 platoon was about 40 men so numbers change over the years even if a company was 100 men in a Civil War company. There were about 150 men in a WW2 company with about three to four platoons.

But you are probably right as this link says the 100 number got cut down severely by the time a company reached the field and after a battle. So maybe after a battle it was down to 40 men.

http://www.angelfire.com/wv/wasec5/formations.html

On one hand is the size a company is "suppose" to have and on the other is the size a company "actually" has.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep.  The full compliment of a WTBS company was 100.  Rarely would you ever find that, especially on the Confederate side.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Yep. The full compliment of a WTBS company was 100. Rarely would you ever find that, especially on the Confederate side.



My dad is a WW2 vet and says that there was a Table Of Equipment and rarely did they ever get the equipment they were "suppose" to have. Same with troop numbers. He also said anything the numbers are suppose to be you can cut that to 50% or by half and be pretty close to actual. The link above also confirms this for the WFSR (War For States Rights).


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> OK, Im gonna jump in here with one.   This is a trivia question that I got from a WBTS trivia site.
> 
> What was a soldier referring to when he said  "40 dead men" ?
> 
> 
> Dont google this one too quickly. If you give it a little thought is will be obvious.



OK,,,,,, back to the subject at hand


----------



## JustUs4All

I've been chewing on it Marv, but the cud just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Milkman

OK............. here is a dead give away hint.   

On the stock of my Remington 700 I carry " 9 dead deer"


----------



## JustUs4All

Cartridges?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Cartridges?



A full cartridge box, which usually held 40 rounds.


----------



## JustUs4All

Sure was an optimistic assessment.  I think I read that it took several hundred pounds of gunpowder and nearly a thousand of lead or iron to kill a man during the War.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:
			
		

> Sure was an optimistic assessment.



Now come on, Jim. You know that Southern boys are better shots than any Federal ever was.

Which side took more battlefield casualties during the WFSR?


----------



## JustUs4All

What the Southern boys would have done with modern equipment.  Can you imagine marching to within sound of a battle with no weapon, hoping to pick one up when you got there?

How about facing an opponent who had a metallic cartridge repeating rifle while you had a muzzle loading cap lock?

What about running out of ammunition and holding a position by throwing rocks at a well armed enemy?

My hat's off to them.  I guess that could be the next question.

Where did all that rock throwing take place?


----------



## Milkman

I think one rock throwing took place at Second Mannasas.
Some Louisana fellows ran out of ammo and went to doing some hand to hand and rock throwing rather than retreat.


----------



## JustUs4All

That's the one.  Defending a railroad cut.


----------



## Milkman

At least one southern fort was built in a really bad location, which contributed in part to its capture.
Such a bad location that the February rains would raise the water of a nearby river enough to allow someone to enter the gates of the fort in a boat.

What fort was this ??  


Up front hint, a Union officer who became famous later during the war was involved in taking this fort.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> At least one southern fort was built in a really bad location, which contributed in part to its capture.
> Such a bad location that the February rains would raise the water of a nearby river enough to allow someone to enter the gates of the fort in a boat.
> 
> What fort was this ??
> 
> 
> Up front hint, a Union officer who became famous later during the war was involved in taking this fort.



I can get half of this one. The Federal officer was US Grant. That I knew but I had to cheat since I did not know the name of the fort (you know how many forts there are in the South?) so I will let someone else guess the fort.


----------



## Resica

I'll say Fort Henry.


----------



## Milkman

Half cigar each to Robert and Gary.

U. S. Grant and Fort Henry it was.  I was just reading about that last night in a recent edition of the Stainless Banner, neat little newsletter.

http://www.thestainlessbanner.com/


----------



## Resica

I flipped a coin. Had Fort Donelson written down and changed my mind. Got lucky.


----------



## Resica

Name the island in the Delaware River near the mouth of the Delaware Bay that served as a prison camp for Confederates during the war, especially Gettysburg prisoners.


----------



## JustUs4All

Point Lookout?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Name the island in the Delaware River near the mouth of the Delaware Bay that served as a prison camp for Confederates during the war, especially Gettysburg prisoners.



I think you are referring to Point Lookout prison. I think there were 2 in that vicinity but that one was the more infamous.

Gary,
I have a short book written by a 24th Ga soldier captured at Gettysburg that spent time in Lookout if you are interested.  Matter of fact Jim has it now and can send it to you next if you want.
MP


----------



## Resica

Gentlemen, It's not Point Lookout Maryland. This one is in  Delaware.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think you are referring to Point Lookout prison. I think there were 2 in that vicinity but that one was the more infamous.
> 
> Gary,
> I have a short book written by a 24th Ga soldier captured at Gettysburg that spent time in Lookout if you are interested.  Matter of fact Jim has it now and can send it to you next if you want.
> MP



Mr. Marvin, 
  I'd love to read it. Thanks


----------



## JustUs4All

Gary, PM an address and I will send it your way next.


----------



## Milkman

E H Sutton, the 24th Ga man who was captured at Gettysburg was first imprisoned for about 3 monts at Fort Delaware and then transferred to Point Lookout.

He commented in his book (written in 1907) that it was a mud island and that a piling driven down 20 ft did not hit solid earth. All types of disease and pestilence were there and men died by the scores.  The bodies were carried over and buried on the Jersey shore.


----------



## Resica

The one I'm thinking of  has a vegetable in it's name.


----------



## JustUs4All

Fort Deleware, the "Pea Patch".


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Fort Deleware, the "Pea Patch".



Pea Patch Island is it. Didn't realize it also went by Fort Delaware.


----------



## JustUs4All

Me either right up until I cheated the answer.


----------



## Resica

I see now. Ft. Delaware is on Pea Patch Island.


----------



## Milkman

This is one we did as a trivia by email within our SCV camp yesterday..............

The Ga resident nephew of a Confederate Brigadier was among those lost on the Titanic 100 years ago today. 

Name the General and the nephew.

I know nobody will know this one so google away


----------



## JustUs4All

I am going to put up the only name of a Titanic fatility I know except Astor and that is Butt or Butts.  I don't know his first name, but the 15th street bridge over the Augusta Canal is named for him.  It is an unusual bridge with lions at each end.  I have admired it since I was a kid.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> I am going to put up the only name of a Titanic fatility I know except Astor and that is Butt or Butts.  I don't know his first name, but the 15th street bridge over the Augusta Canal is named for him.  It is an unusual bridge with lions at each end.  I have admired it since I was a kid.




I will say you get a short stub of a cigar for that ............ However you did get part of the answer....... you are speaking of the nephew.  Who is gonna google the uncle

Major Butt was a noteworthy soldier in his own right.  He served in the Spanish-American War, the Philippines, and as chief military aide to two U.S. Presidents: Theodore Roosevelt and William Howard Taft.  While in the Philippines he helped found the Military Order of the Carabao.  Major Butt had been to Europe on a six week vacation prior to his date with destiny aboard the Titanic.


----------



## Resica

Brig. General William R. Boggs. 


Brig. General Archibald Gracie III had a son on the Titanic. He survived but died before the year was out.


----------



## Milkman

And the remainder of the stogie goes to Gary. !!


----------



## Resica

On July 15th 1864, a  train headed north carrying 833 Confederate prisoners and 125 Union guards collided with a coal train headed south in Shohola Twp.,Pike County Pennsylvania. At least 51 Confederates and 17 Federals were killed in the collision, including several from Georgia . From what prison did they come and what prison were they headed to?


----------



## Resica

Pike County Pa. is in the Pocono Mts. of northeast Pennsylvania.


----------



## Milkman

does twp mean township ?


----------



## Resica

It does, we have townships up here.


----------



## RBM

You might find this article in today's paper of interest.

South's sacrifice honored

I appreciate the SCV for the cemetery service, remembrances, and memorials they do also to my own Confederate kin folk.


----------



## RBM

Since you stated Pennsylvania, I had to naturally think of New York by proximity and the only prison I could think of was Elmira (what some called "Hellmira"). But I could not guess if one of the prisons was Elmira or not, or if it was where the train started or its destination without cheating (looking up Elmira). So someone else can make the guess.


----------



## Resica

I'll tell you this, Elmira was the destination. The train had come from further south.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I'll tell you this, Elmira was the destination. The train had come from further south.



Just a guess, but with this clue I would say they came from the Old Capitol Prison near Washington DC.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Just a guess, but with this clue I would say they came from the Old Capitol Prison near Washington DC.



The prison was in Maryland.


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, I am going to guess Point Lookout again.  If I keep giving that as an answer, sooner or later it has to be the right one.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> OK, I am going to guess Point Lookout again.  If I keep giving that as an answer, sooner or later it has to be the right one.



Yeah, what he said


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> OK, I am going to guess Point Lookout again.  If I keep giving that as an answer, sooner or later it has to be the right one.





Milkman said:


> Yeah, what he said



That's it.


----------



## Milkman

What confederate officer was so obedient to his commanders orders that he rode 14 miles on horseback in a blinding  snowstorm because his commander had sent him a note asking that he come see him when it was convienient.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> What confederate officer was so obedient to his commanders orders that he rode 14 miles on horseback in a blinding  snowstorm because his commander had sent him a note asking that he come see him when it was convienient.



Stonewall?


----------



## JustUs4All

That sounds just like him.

Imagine how the War might have been different in the West if Pope had treated Bragg the same.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Stonewall?





JustUs4All said:


> That sounds just like him.
> 
> Imagine how the War might have been different in the West if Pope had treated Bragg the same.



Indeed it was Jackson and of course his commander was Lee. From what I read Lee reminded him that it was not urgent and he had sent word to come when it was convenient.  Jackson replied something like " Sir your slightest thought is an urgent order  for me" 
Jackson demanded the same from his subordinates as well. He was known to put all officers from entire brigades under arrest for failure to follow orders exactly.


----------



## Milkman

here is a question I plagiarized from another website.   I don't remember ever reading of  this one.

--------------------------------------------------

The war's most striking victory in consideration of lost resources was the Confederate victory at ___________. 
Capt. Richard W. Dowling , defending with 43 men and 6 cannon, held of a Federal force of 15,000 troops.

Fill in the blank with [1] Choctaw Bluff, Miss. [2] Point Clear, Ala. [3] Sabine Pass, Tex. [4] Alexander Ferry, Tenn


----------



## RBM

I think I read something about this when I was looking at Texas battles (the last battle of the WFSR, Palmetto Ranch) but I'm not sure or don't recall so this is a wild guess. #3


----------



## JustUs4All

Sabine Pass.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> I think I read something about this when I was looking at Texas battles (the last battle of the WFSR, Palmetto Ranch) but I'm not sure or don't recall so this is a wild guess. #3



Good guess............ Sabine Pass indeed.   Now its  your turn Robert.


----------



## RBM

Okay. We are going back on the water for this one.

The final Confederate surrender took place on November 6, 1865 in Liverpool, England aboard what ship? This surrender brought about the end of the Confederate Navy. This ship had circumnavigated the globe, the only CSN ship to do so. She was a screw steamer, full rigged, iron-framed, and turned over to British Government. Officially a Wooden Cruiser in the same class of ships as the Alabama, Sumter, and Florida.

Answers to make it easier.

A) CSS Tallahassee B) CSS Shenandoah C) CSS Alexandra D) CSS United States


----------



## RBM

The answer is B) CSS Shenandoah.

What battle took place in Tennessee that ended in a loss for Confederate forces in April of 1862?

This battle saw Confederate forces poorly armed with shotguns, hunting rifles, pistols, flintlock muskets, and a few pikes other than two regiments that had Enfield rifles.


----------



## Milkman

Here is an easy one to help us old timers who cant remember .................... now what was I typing for. 

Oh yeah.   

What battle was fought with many of the elite citizens of a nearby city watching for entertainment ???

These same citizens had to share a road a bridge with the retreating defeated troops during and after the battle.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> What battle was fought with many of the elite citizens of a nearby city watching for entertainment ???
> 
> These same citizens had to share a road a bridge with the retreating defeated troops during and after the battle.



1st Manassas


----------



## Milkman

Yes it was Manassas.....


----------



## RBM

RBM said:
			
		

> What battle took place in Tennessee that ended in a loss for Confederate forces in April of 1862?
> 
> This battle saw Confederate forces poorly armed with shotguns, hunting rifles, pistols, flintlock muskets, and a few pikes other than two regiments that had Enfield rifles.



The battle was named after a nearby church. It also saw the loss of a Confederate General and a Federal Major General. Can you also name the Federal Major General that was killed? This was a major battle.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> The battle was named after a nearby church. It also saw the loss of a Confederate General and a Federal Major General. Can you also name the Federal Major General that was killed? This was a major battle.



You are speaking of the Battle of Shiloh.  The good guys lost Albert Sydney Johnston.  The federals lost General Wallace.  The federals named the battle after a port on the river called Pittsburgh Landing.  
 I haven't searched but we did some questions on this battle in this thread I think. If not it was in an earlier one.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> You are speaking of the Battle of Shiloh. The good guys lost Albert Sydney Johnston. The federals lost General Wallace. The federals named the battle after a port on the river called Pittsburgh Landing.
> I haven't searched but we did some questions on this battle in this thread I think. If not it was in an earlier one.





On both questions. Over to you, Marvin. Ironic that Shiloh means "place of peace" in Hebrew isn't it? There was no peace at Shiloh Church in 1862.


----------



## Milkman

Name a very high ranking Union Cavalry officer who was captured during Sherman's Ga campaign.  

He and Thomas J. Jackson were cadet room-mates at West Point

For an extra cigar where was he captured?


----------



## Resica

George Stoneman. The other side of the river from Macon?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> George Stoneman. The other side of the river from Macon?



Stoneman it was.............. and yes north of Macon.  His command was doomed after being repelled at Macon. His raiders were even repelled at the Oconee/Clarke county line by a group of home guard.  All but one company of the 1200 men who left to make a big circle around Atlanta were lost on this raid.

I attended an event Sunday where the author of "Sherman's Horsemen" spoke.   

Yep another  book to read now.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Stoneman it was.............. and yes north of Macon.  His command was doomed after being repelled at Macon. His raiders were even repelled at the Oconee/Clarke county line by a group of home guard.  All but one company of the 1200 men who left to make a big circle around Atlanta were lost on this raid.
> 
> I attended an event Sunday where the author of "Sherman's Horsemen" spoke.
> 
> Yep another  book to read now.



After I answered "the other side of the river" , I looked and saw that it was 7 miles north of Clinton at Sunshine Church. I wonder if Old Clinton BBQ was there back then.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Stoneman it was.............. and yes north of Macon.  His command was doomed after being repelled at Macon. His raiders were even repelled at the Oconee/Clarke county line by a group of home guard.  All but one company of the 1200 men who left to make a big circle around Atlanta were lost on this raid.
> 
> I attended an event Sunday where the author of "Sherman's Horsemen" spoke.
> 
> Yep another  book to read now.





Resica said:


> After I answered "the other side of the river" , I looked and saw that it was 7 miles north of Clinton at Sunshine Church. I wonder if Old Clinton BBQ was there back then.



I have been to the Sunshine Church and Clinton battle re-enactments they have at Clinton each year.  From what is told,  there was no reason the Federals should have been defeated and captured there.  The author of the book mentioned above stated that General Stoneman was suffering from an acute attack of hemmoroids at this period of time.  That has to be the worst ailment a cavalry solder could have.  
Maybe he was drinking too much laudnum or something and made some bad decisions, who knows. 
 ( by the way, this is my theory of all the blunders made by JB Hood )

In that day Clinton was one of the largest cities in Ga. It never recovered from the war.  It is not even a town now, no stores, business, etc.


----------



## JustUs4All

Clinton died because they would not allow the railroad through town.  A station was built at Gray Station and Clinton eventually dried up.  There is a large cemetery there with many veterans of the  War buried there.  At the War Days event they always have an evening ceremony a the cemetery.

Alvred Iverson beat Stoneman at Sunshine Church because Iverson was from Clinton and knew the country.  Stoneman had hoped to free the prisoners at Macon and Andersonville, but failed to get across the river at Macon.  He was searching further along for a crossing when he learned that Iverson had come out after him.  He turned north, but Iverson had gotten between him and "home" and was dug in.  Stoneman tried to bread through but failed and when pressed from the rear by a second Confederate force, he felt himself surrounded and hit upon the idea of splitting his force in the attempt to save some of it.  Stoneman stayed at Sunshine Church with the delaying force while the others moved toward Athens.  It nearly cost him being hanged because of the damage his troops had caused civilians.

The Federals had burned Sunshine Church to clear their field of fire.  One of the Federal wounded who was treated by the locals after the battle returned after the War to preach at the rebuilt Sunshine Church.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Clinton died because they would not allow the railroad through town.  A station was built at Gray Station and Clinton eventually dried up.  There is a large cemetery there with many veterans of the  War buried there.  At the War Days event they always have an evening ceremony a the cemetery.
> 
> Alvred Iverson beat Stoneman at Sunshine Church because Iverson was from Clinton and knew the country.  Stoneman had hoped to free the prisoners at Macon and Andersonville, but failed to get across the river at Macon.  He was searching further along for a crossing when he learned that Iverson had come out after him.  He turned north, but Iverson had gotten between him and "home" and was dug in.  Stoneman tried to bread through but failed and when pressed from the rear by a second Confederate force, he felt himself surrounded and hit upon the idea of splitting his force in the attempt to save some of it.  Stoneman stayed at Sunshine Church with the delaying force while the others moved toward Athens.  It nearly cost him being hanged because of the damage his troops had caused civilians.
> 
> The Federals had burned Sunshine Church to clear their field of fire.  One of the Federal wounded who was treated by the locals after the battle returned after the War to preach at the rebuilt Sunshine Church.


G

Good stuff Jim............ thanks


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> The author of the book mentioned above stated that General Stoneman was suffering from an acute attack of hemmoroids at this period of time. That has to be the worst ailment a cavalry solder could have.



As bad as hemorrhoids are, acute dysentery (either Amoebic, Protozoan, Bacillary, or Viral) has to run close to even on that score for a cavalry soldier. Bad (contaminated) water or food can do that. In some cases, pathogens can cause permanent damage.


----------



## JustUs4All

Sometimes Different RailRoads in the CSA operated on different gauge track.  This required that passengers and freight be moved from one train to another at certain locations to continue a trip.  

There was also another reason for this inconvenience.  What was it?


----------



## JustUs4All

24 hours is up here is a hint.  The reason was an economic one that benefited the cities where the tracks were located.


----------



## JustUs4All

I found a great site on Confederate Railroads - csa-railroads.com.  Here is the explanation from that site:

They were called Citi Railroad Gaps and they were not accidental -- every one was caused by the city businessmen and politicians wanting to force spending in their city. City ordinances were adopted that prevented the running of trains on the city streets -- and it was not possible to run a railroad into a town and connect to another railroad without crossing streets. Railroads in the same town were encouraged to configure their passenger train schedules so that passengers had to spend the night in town. The distance between stations gave work to cargo handlers at both stations and draymen to haul the goods from station to station {sample, sample, sample}. Of course, this was very inefficient to the through movement of goods and troops, but local demands died hard. Even in Richmond, the connection of some roads was allowed for only emergency movement of locomotives to prevent them being captured.


----------



## Milkman

OK, fellows nap is over.

4 Union Generals were credited with bring the war to a close.  Grant, Sherman, Sheridan, and Thomas.

Where were they last all together during the war?


----------



## RBM

Shiloh?


----------



## westcobbdog

probably somehwere around the base of missionary ridge as Grant told little phil someone would pay or be held accountable if the unauthorized charge up the ridge failed. Blue tidal wave captured 41 gray cannons that day. Sheridan rode one like a pony in glee, Union Gen Harker did the same and burned his buns so bad he couldn't ride a horse for 2 weeks. After that, Grant went east, Sherman took over in the west.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> OK, fellows nap is over.
> 
> 4 Union Generals were credited with bring the war to a close.  Grant, Sherman, Sheridan, and Thomas.
> 
> Where were they last all together during the war?





westcobbdog said:


> probably somehwere around the base of missionary ridge as Grant told little phil someone would pay or be held accountable if the unauthorized charge up the ridge failed. Blue tidal wave captured 41 gray cannons that. Sheridan rode one like a pony n glee, union Gen Harker did the same and burned his buns so bad he couldn't ride a horse for 2 weeks. After that, Grant went east, Sherman took over in the west.



The stogie goes to you sir............. indeed it was Chattanooga Tenn/Ga when these 4 villians last sat down together during wartime.  So glad to hear about one of the enemy leaders burning his butt during this campaign.

As a side note tomorrow is my birthday and my sweetie and I are traveling to the Choo Choo City for a couple of days to re-visit some of the national park sites again. She is a really good woman and indulges me on visiting battlefields and such.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations and Happy Birthday tomorrow.


----------



## westcobbdog

Happy B day to you sir. 

Never been up on that ridge, would like to see it to understand exactly what happened and see how the rout happened. Bragg of course blamed everyone but himself. Whomever placed the cannons didn't consider or unerstand the angle or suddeness of an attack because the cannon wouldn't depress that far down to take the charging Federals out .


----------



## westcobbdog

this could apply to a select group of men, all that wore Gray.

I fought Indians, Mexicans and Yankees over my career.


----------



## JustUs4All

AS Johnston, JE Johnston, Bragg, Ewell, Early, AP Hill, and others.


----------



## JustUs4All

Here is an odd fellow.  He fought the Indians, the Mormons, the Mexicans, the Confederates at Manassas, and the Federals at Chickamauga.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Here is an odd fellow.  He fought the Indians, the Mormons, the Mexicans, the Confederates at Manassas, and the Federals at Chickamauga.



wow. I knew my question was a abit easy but this question has me totally stumped. A few men of notoriety switched sides during the war between the states but I can't come up with a name.


----------



## JustUs4All

He also was one of the very few who joined the Confederate service before he resigned the Federal service, technically putting him at war with himself.


----------



## westcobbdog

I started a mail service from Washington DC to Milledgeville Ga. many years before the war, was Gov. of VA., at wars outbreak  made a Col., then Brig. Gen. I was seen more than once in battle with a tall beaverskin hat and blue umbrella. After the war a politician again and Gov again.


----------



## JustUs4All

Extra Billy Smith


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Extra Billy Smith



didn't want to mention the extra nickname, but you are correct sir.
how about a second clue on your turncoat question?


----------



## JustUs4All

He commanded a division under Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog

I know it wasn't Red Jackson...


----------



## JustUs4All

You are right, it wasn't.


----------



## westcobbdog

As an uncaring and rather ugly yankee cavalryman everyone was amazed that the prettiest girl in Columbia SC fell for him when the yanks moved thru town at wars end. Later this same man was nearly captured in the yard in his night shirt shacking up with this girl. He escaped capture by lying and pointing out to a rebel trooper that the person in question went thata way...


----------



## westcobbdog

another clue would be this yank held a calvaryman's life in rather low regard , regarding them as more of a pawn to use as he wished.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> As an uncaring and rather ugly yankee cavalryman everyone was amazed that the prettiest girl in Columbia SC fell for him when the yanks moved thru town at wars end. Later this same man was nearly captured in the yard in his night shirt shacking up with this girl. He escaped capture by lying and pointing out to a rebel trooper that the person in question went thata way...


Judson Kilpatrick.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Judson Kilpatrick.



Killcalvary it is! Trouble wherever he went!


----------



## westcobbdog

in honor of Resica...this Gen in Gray was from Pa., got it right, married a southern belle, and was largely responsible for keeping everyone in powder.


----------



## JustUs4All

Josiah Gorgas.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen. Gorgas it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was the only state created by the American Civil War.


----------



## Milkman

West Virginny!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

WVGinny it is..getting tougher to come up with questions!


----------



## Milkman

Who was the only woman commissioned as a Confederate officer ?


----------



## JustUs4All

The lady who ran the hospital in Richmond, but I will have to Google up her name.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Who was the only woman commissioned as a Confederate officer ?





JustUs4All said:


> The lady who ran the hospital in Richmond, but I will have to Google up her name.



I will give you permission to google  IF you can tell us what rank she held before looking her up.


----------



## JustUs4All

Captain.


----------



## JustUs4All

Sally Tompkins.


----------



## Milkman

Winner, Winner !!!!

Now you gotta come up with something Jim..


----------



## JustUs4All

At the outset of the battle of Cedar Creek the Federal commander was 15 miles away at Winchester.  There is a grand poem recounting this famous ride and his arrival in time to to turn the tide of the battle.  While he was on his ride our boys were engaged in an activity that might have had much more of an impact on the final outcome of the battle than the arrival of Sheridan.  What was it?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> At the outset of the battle of Cedar Creek the Federal commander was 15 miles away at Winchester.  There is a grand poem recounting this famous ride and his arrival in time to to turn the tide of the battle.  While he was on his ride our boys were engaged in an activity that might have had much more of an impact on the final outcome of the battle than the arrival of Sheridan.  What was it?



I think I remember that our boys captured a lot of supplies perhaps including liquid refreshment in the in initial apparant victory.  However if this were the case I am sure my great grandpa and the other boys of the 24th Ga from the hills of NE Ga didnt partake ....


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, and your turn again.  

After the our initial early morning attack the Federals were driven from their camps in full retreat.  It is said that instead of keeping up the pursuit, many of our boys paused to enjoy whatever the Yanks left behind.  Surely the Columbia County boys of the 10th and 16th GA would have shared whatever they came across with their friends in the 24th.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I think I remember that our boys captured a lot of supplies perhaps including liquid refreshment in the in initial apparant victory.  However if this were the case I am sure my great grandpa and the other boys of the 24th Ga from the hills of NE Ga didnt partake ....





JustUs4All said:


> Yep, and your turn again.
> 
> After the our initial early morning attack the Federals were driven from their camps in full retreat.  It is said that instead of keeping up the pursuit, many of our boys paused to enjoy whatever the Yanks left behind.  Surely the Columbia County boys of the 10th and 16th GA would have shared whatever they came across with their friends in the 24th.



I think that in White Co. Ga where my Great Grandpa was from making white liqour was a more honorable profession than preaching.     If those boys in the 24th found the booze first I doubt those in the 10th and 16th ever saw more than empty bottles.  

Dang it now I gotta come up with something to ask yall dont I


----------



## Milkman

I am reading the book "Killing Lincoln" it is taking me in detail through Lincoln's final month.  So here is something from April of 65.


April 1, 1865.   Which Confederate General was attributed the heavy losses at a major battle in VA.

What name was given this battle ? Hint there is a number in the name.

For a bonus point..... what was that General doing while this battle occured ?


----------



## pstrahin

Milkman said:


> I am reading the book "Killing Lincoln" it is taking me in detail through Lincoln's final month.  So here is something from April of 65.
> 
> 
> April 1, 1865.   Which Confederate General was attributed the heavy losses at a major battle in VA.
> 
> What name was given this battle ? Hint there is a number in the name.
> 
> For a bonus point..... what was he doing while this battle occured ?



Grant forced Lee out of his entrenchments in the "Battle of Five Forks" but I do not know what Linclon was doing at this time.  I will have to study.


----------



## Milkman

pstrahin said:


> Grant forced Lee out of his entrenchments in the "Battle of Five Forks" but I do not know what Linclon was doing at this time.  I will have to study.



Battle of 5 forks is correct!! 

I am looking for the name of the General credited with that loss.
I  also edited my question above to clarify that I am asking what that General was doing at the time of battle.  I can see how you mis-interpereted it as Lincoln the way it was worded.


----------



## pstrahin

Milkman said:


> Battle of 5 forks is correct!!
> 
> I am looking for the name of the General credited with that loss.
> I  also edited my question above to clarify that I am asking what that General was doing at the time of battle.  I can see how you mis-interpereted it as Lincoln the way it was worded.



Sheridan? I think.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I am reading the book "Killing Lincoln" it is taking me in detail through Lincoln's final month.  So here is something from April of 65.
> 
> 
> April 1, 1865.   Which Confederate General was attributed the heavy losses at a major battle in VA.
> 
> What name was given this battle ? Hint there is a number in the name.
> 
> For a bonus point..... what was that General doing while this battle occured ?





pstrahin said:


> Sheridan.  He was at a fish fry, i think?



 ...


----------



## Resica

It was Gen. Pickett. He was at a Shad bake that Thomas Rosser(maybe) was throwing.


----------



## pstrahin

Milkman said:


> ...



Reading comprehension is key.

Was it Pickett?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> It was Gen. Pickett. He was at a Shad bake that Thomas Rosser(maybe) was throwing.




Pickett it were.................. the hot potato is now yours Gary.    Be gentle on us feeble minded with your question


----------



## Resica

I'm thinkin. This may take a bit. Mr. Marvin, I mailed your package on Saturday, should be there in a few days. Thanks again.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I'm thinkin. This may take a bit. Mr. Marvin, I mailed your package on Saturday, should be there in a few days. Thanks again.



That Sutton fellow was pretty smart to survive prison camp the way he did it, huh ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> That Sutton fellow was pretty smart to survive prison camp the way he did it, huh ?



Yea. That was some thinking on his part. Glad he wasn't strung up.


----------



## RBM

Its Gary's turn but while we wait, do you feel up to another naval question?

The CS Navy attempts to procure ironclad cruisers from overseas were frustrated as European nations confiscated ships being built for the Confederacy. What was the only ironclad cruiser completed and successfully delivered, and she arrived in American waters just in time for the end of the war? Hint: a twin-screw steamer, brig rigged, ironclad, sold to Japan after capture by Union and renamed Kōtetsu.

Can you name her sister ship built in France and sold to Prussia Oct 29, 1865 and named SMS Prinz Adalbert?

I know this is a tough one so I will give at least two days maybe a week before posting the answers if they still haven't been answered. Try your reference books first. Google as a last resort.


----------



## Resica

What Ohio native entered the army in the civil war as a lt. colonel and died as commander in chief?


----------



## fishfryer

Redheaded, and named after Shawnee chief? With a proclivity for warring on civilians?


----------



## JustUs4All

Think so.


----------



## Resica

Commander- in- Chief, not General- in- Chief.


----------



## fishfryer

Galena man? Oh wait,you said Ohio,not Illinois.


----------



## fishfryer

I know but,I googled him. Will wait for others.


----------



## Resica

fishfryer said:


> I know but,I googled him. Will wait for others.


----------



## Milkman

I not sure he was from Ohio, but I know Garfield died in office.  So that is my guess.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I not sure he was from Ohio, but I know Garfield died in office.  So that is my guess.



That would be correct sir.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> That would be correct sir.



I am about overloaded with WBTS stuff for the moment. I just got home tonight from 2 days at the Ga Division SCV annual reunion at Bainbridge Ga.   It was fun but a 6 hour ride getting home.


----------



## fishfryer

If I may be permitted,while the winner rests,and gets a question ready. Which Union General supported John C. Breckinridge,and Jefferson Davis for Democratic Presidential candidates before the war? This person was later called "beast",and other non-flattering names.


----------



## RBM

RBM said:
			
		

> What was the only ironclad cruiser completed and successfully delivered, and she arrived in American waters just in time for the end of the war? Hint: a twin-screw steamer, brig rigged, ironclad, sold to Japan after capture by Union and renamed Kōtetsu.
> 
> Can you name her sister ship built in France and sold to Prussia Oct 29, 1865 and named SMS Prinz Adalbert?
> 
> I know this is a tough one so I will give at least two days maybe a week before posting the answers if they still haven't been answered. Try your reference books first. Google as a last resort.



The answer(s) are:

CSS Stonewall

Sister ship is the Cheops.


----------



## westcobbdog

fishfryer said:


> If I may be permitted,while the winner rests,and gets a question ready. Which Union General supported John C. Breckinridge,and Jefferson Davis for Democratic Presidential candidates before the war? This person was later called "beast",and other non-flattering names.



he was a beast..yankee Ben Butler.


----------



## fishfryer

Yessir,he sure was,and some other things that can't/shouldn't be said on this forum. Your turn now.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Its Gary's turn but while we wait, do you feel up to another naval question?
> 
> The CS Navy attempts to procure ironclad cruisers from overseas were frustrated as European nations confiscated ships being built for the Confederacy. What was the only ironclad cruiser completed and successfully delivered, and she arrived in American waters just in time for the end of the war? Hint: a twin-screw steamer, brig rigged, ironclad, sold to Japan after capture by Union and renamed Kōtetsu.
> 
> Can you name her sister ship built in France and sold to Prussia Oct 29, 1865 and named SMS Prinz Adalbert?
> 
> I know this is a tough one so I will give at least two days maybe a week before posting the answers if they still haven't been answered. Try your reference books first. Google as a last resort.



We still have an unanswered question above.


----------



## fishfryer

Sphynx and Cheops,Sphynx became CSS Stonewall,then Kotetsu


----------



## RBM

fishfryer said:
			
		

> Sphynx and Cheops,Sphynx became CSS Stonewall,then Kotetsu



Yep, thanks. But I meant the CSN commissioned name CSS Stonewall. Not its name before it was CSS Stonewall.


----------



## fishfryer

Here's one,has anyone seen documentation for Confederate Marines? Can anyone provide a link for photographs of same?


----------



## RBM

fishfryer said:
			
		

> Here's one,has anyone seen documentation for Confederate Marines? Can anyone provide a link for photographs of same?



http://www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/2001/winter/confederate-marines-in-the-civil-war.html

I tried to find a photo of Colonel-Commandant Beall but there was only a drawing. But here is one Lt. Frances H. Cameron in CSMC uniform modeled after the British Royal Marine uniform below. Most had a grey frock coat with white or blue britches. From my understanding there aren't many original photographs of Confederate Marines. A captain here or lieutenant there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lt._Frances_H._Cameron_-_CSMC_Uniform.jpg


----------



## fishfryer

RBM,wow!,thank you very much.


----------



## westcobbdog

As a young boy I was adopted by my Grandfather who was in the Army. He forbade me to join the military. He died in the 1830's leaving me a fortune of 100 million dollars or more. I soon joined the military or purchased a Lt. commission and fought Mexicans, who shot off my arm. At Civil War I was soon a Union Gen who rallied my men with reins in my teeth and saber in my good arm. At Chantilly I rode into a large body of Rebel infantry, refused to surrender and hugged my horse low and attempted a getaway...took many shots to the back and one bullseye that came in low/middle and exited the head. If he surrendered he would have been exchanged in 6 months or less.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> As a young boy I was adopted by my Grandfather who was in the Army. He forbade me to join the military. He died in the 1830's leaving me a fortune of 100 million dollars or more. I soon joined the military or purchased a Lt. commission and fought Mexicans, who shot off my arm. At Civil War I was soon a Union Gen who rallied my men with reins in my teeth and saber in my good arm. At Chantilly I rode into a large body of Rebel infantry, refused to surrender and hugged my horse low and attempted a getaway...took many shots to the back and one bullseye that came in low/middle and exited the head. If he surrendered he would have been exchanged in 6 months or less.


You are Major General Phillip Kearney.


----------



## westcobbdog

yep Gen. Kearney it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

I personally led my men with sword in hand through some serious fire to route the yanks out of their strong defensive position at Boatswain's Creek in the 7 Days , my boys captured 22 yankee cannons previuosly hub to hub and spitting out death. .


----------



## westcobbdog

I once said the Etowah was the Rubicon of Ga.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I personally led my men with sword in hand through some serious fire to route the yanks out of their strong defensive position at Boatswain's Creek in the 7 Days , my boys captured 22 yankee cannons previuosly hub to hub and spitting out death. .



I am reading a book about these battles now, but havent got to that part yet..... It sure sounds like that old Ga General J.B. Gordon to me.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I once said the Etowah was the Rubicon of Ga.



I have read several books about the rascal who made that statement.  

It was that villian WT Sherman (had to spit to get the taste of that name out of my mouth)


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I am reading a book about these battles now, but havent got to that part yet..... It sure sounds like that old Ga General J.B. Gordon to me.



you are close with 2 of the first 3 correct initials!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Hood made his reputation there.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I have read several books about the rascal who made that statement.
> 
> It was that villian WT Sherman (had to spit to get the taste of that name out of my mouth)



OK, Jim got the answer on the Hood question.  Was I right with Sherman making the statement about the Etowah ?


----------



## westcobbdog

yes sir, Sherman called the Etowah the Rubicon of Ga.

Yes Justus ,JB Hood led his troops personally into a hornets nest and dislodged a strong Federal force from a tough defensive position.


----------



## Milkman

I claim to have fired 120 shots in one day and that I hit a man with almost every shot.......who am I


----------



## westcobbdog

Co Aytch...Sam Watkins of TN. 

I live near that spot. Too many dead yanks became a human abatis that day and kept the good guys position from being over run.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I claim to have fired 120 shots in one day and that I hit a man with almost every shot.......who am I





westcobbdog said:


> Co Aytch...Sam Watkins of TN.
> 
> I live near that spot. Too many dead yanks became a human abatis that day and kept the good guys position from being over run.



Indeed it was Sam Watkins.  In my reading of Company Aytch it seemed to me that Mr. Watkins may have embellished himself a tad in his memories of the war, but it was almost 20 years after the war when he wrote that book.

 Our SCV group is doing a field trip to the Dead Angle next month. A historian is giving a 2 hour walking tour of the Cheatham Hill area.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> I claim to have fired 120 shots in one day and that I hit a man with almost every shot.......who am I



I had to get working early this morning so I missed my chance to say: 

You sir are a braggart and, most probably, a liar to boot.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Indeed it was Sam Watkins.  In my reading of Company Aytch it seemed to me that Mr. Watkins may have embellished himself a tad in his memories of the war, but it was almost 20 years after the war when he wrote that book.
> 
> Our SCV group is doing a field trip to the Dead Angle next month. A historian is giving a 2 hour walking tour of the Cheatham Hill area.





JustUs4All said:


> I had to get working early this morning so I missed my chance to say:
> 
> You sir are a braggart and, most probably, a liar to boot.



Jim it would appear we are in agreement on some of the statements in that book. One I found to be quite amusing was where he stated that he walked right up the General Hood and got his wounded leave after one of the Tennesse battles. I kinda doubt General Hood was in the mode of issuing leaves .


----------



## westcobbdog

But near the end Hood was a train wreck emotionally, so he might have signed Sam's request.

I like Sam's recollection of the yella hammer alabamer flicker flicker flicker story..Bama soldiers turned and ran one battle and had to walk past the other Southern troops afterward and were taunted mercilessly with hundreds of flicker flicker flickers...


----------



## JustUs4All

A great book for it's perspective.  Most were written with a view from the top down, this with a view from the bottom up.  Sam did allow himself quite a bit of poetic license on occasion.


----------



## Milkman

What southern city was under seige during the wbts and had been seiged in an earlier war??


----------



## westcobbdog

Charleston comes to mind..


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Charleston comes to mind..



Not Charleston.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> What southern city was under seige during the wbts and had been seiged in an earlier war??



New Orleans?


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> New Orleans?



No, not New Orleans or Charleston.  

Hint, This city was under siege 81 years before this.


----------



## westcobbdog

Savannah.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Savannah.



No, it wasn't Savannah either, but there was a similarity between the city I am thinking of and Savannah. The Confederate forces abandoned it like they did Savannah.


----------



## RBM

Most Southern cities were sieged during or at the end of the WFSR. The trick is to know which ones were sieged by the British either during the Revolutionary War or the War of 1812. But if it was 81 yrs. before the WFSR, then it is the Revolutionary War. Richmond for example was burned by the British (actually by Benedict Arnold) but not sieged until the WFSR.


----------



## Resica

Yorktown, Va.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Yorktown, Va.



*We have a winner.  Yorktown it is.  !!! * 

 In the spring of 1862 Union forces under General McClellan laid out an elaborate and massive array of artillery east of Yorktown.  They got started on their artillery siege but many of the weapons never got to be used.  General Joseph Johnston pulled his forces out, and moved westward to set up for battle at Williamsburg.

At the 1862 siege there was an elderly slave still living in the Yorktown vicinity that could remember hearing the cannons during the siege of 1781.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> *We have a winner.  Yorktown it is.  !!! *
> 
> In the spring of 1862 Union forces under General McClellan laid out an elaborate and massive array of artillery east of Yorktown.  They got started on their artillery siege but many of the weapons never got to be used.  General Joseph Johnston pulled his forces out, and moved westward to set up for battle at Williamsburg.
> 
> At the 1862 siege there was an elderly slave still living in the Yorktown vicinity that could remember hearing the cannons during the siege of 1781.



Wow. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Milkman

What Union officer received the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions at Missionary Ridge 20 years after the war. His son went on to become the most decorated officer in World War 1.

No googling


----------



## westcobbdog

A McAurthur?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> A McAurthur?



Arthur Macarthur indeed


----------



## Milkman

How did the "Battle of Seven Pines" come to be named that ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> How did the "Battle of Seven Pines" come to be named that ?



Because the crossroads at "Seven Pines" is where the heaviest fighting occurred?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> How did the "Battle of Seven Pines" come to be named that ?





Resica said:


> Because the crossroads at "Seven Pines" is where the heaviest fighting occurred?



Close enough..... I was kinda fishing for why the spot was named that.  From what I read there were 7 very large pines at this crossroads or triangle or whatever it is, and hence the name.


----------



## westcobbdog

I chastized one of my men for dodging bullets and shells right before a sniper took me out.


----------



## JustUs4All

Sounds like Sedgwick at Spottsylvania CH, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance."


----------



## westcobbdog

you are correct, Uncle John.


----------



## JustUs4All

What was the rifle most likely to have made the shot on Sedgewick?


----------



## westcobbdog

whitworth sniper rifle. wish we would have had hundred's more of em'.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep.


----------



## westcobbdog

I assume this Whitworth rifle was English made and ran the blockade?


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, and in .45 cal with a hexagonal bore that fired a hexagonal bullet with a higher rate of spin than was common in the day.  Very accurate for its time, but very expensive also.


----------



## westcobbdog

I foolishly gave the order to attack at Picketts Mill Ga. and got many blue coats slaughtered that day in some wicked terrain as the Rebs raked us with musketry and grape relentlessly for hours.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I foolishly gave the order to attack at Picketts Mill Ga. and got many blue coats slaughtered that day in some wicked terrain as the Rebs raked us with musketry and grape relentlessly for hours.



How about Sherman?


----------



## JustUs4All

Howard or Slocumb, I think. Pat Cleyborne defended.


----------



## westcobbdog

Above Howard, his superior....Gen. Wood it is. Cleburnes men even did a crazed night attack if memory serves and stuck a few more bluecoats.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one from a battle that never happened:

I gave this General explicit orders to attack at Cassville Ga on the ground of my choosing with a plan I put together after being accused of too much retreating..this General pulled back from his strong position after a force of enemy cavalry appeared off his flank. Thinkng it was Schofields army instead of the small force it actually was. This back stabber directly disobeyed my orders that day and cost me a chance to smash Schofields smaller army.


----------



## westcobbdog

Johnson / Hood is the answer.


----------



## Milkman

The Confederacy would have been much better off if Hood had served with the Union IMO.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hood did some good things but did get many men slaughtered with his unauthorized attack at Kolb Farm against superior dug in numbers with a ton of artillery ,too. He simply was not qualified to lead an army, just a portion but with explicit orders.

At 5'5" 120 lbs wet I was a fierce General officer.


----------



## JustUs4All

AP Hill was not much larger than that.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Hood did some good things but did get many men slaughtered with his unauthorized attack at Kolb Farm against superior dug in numbers with a ton of artillery ,too. He simply was not qualified to lead an army, just a portion but with explicit orders.
> 
> At 5'5" 120 lbs wet I was a fierce General officer.



My guess is Beuregard


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> AP Hill was not much larger than that.



2 good guesses but think Ga. with this General.


DH Hill from Va looked like a smaller man,too.


----------



## RBM

Wheeler.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Hood did some good things but did get many men slaughtered with his unauthorized attack at Kolb Farm against superior dug in numbers with a ton of artillery ,too. He simply was not qualified to lead an army, just a portion but with explicit orders.
> 
> At 5'5" 120 lbs wet I was a fierce General officer.



Sheridan was a little fellow.


----------



## westcobbdog

RBM said:


> Wheeler.



Little Joe it is.


----------



## RBM

I was a Major General. I led the last charge of the Confederate Cavalry on April 9, 1865 at Farmville, Virginia.

Okay. Here is another hint: After the WFSR I was the 40th Governor of Virginia and, won the medal of honor and was military governor of Havana during the Spanish-American War.

If I say much more it will give it away.


----------



## RBM

Is it that hard? I thought this would be a breeze.

Final hint: My uncle's nickname is Marble Man.


----------



## RBM

The answer is Fitzhugh Lee.

I was a Lieutenant General and I commanded 2nd Corps, ANV. My nickname is "Old Bald Head." Was given discretionary orders at Gettysburg but did not find it "practicable" to continue the opening assault of the engagement.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> The answer is Fitzhugh Lee.
> 
> I was a Lieutenant General and I commanded 2nd Corps, ANV. My nickname is "Old Bald Head." Was given discretionary orders at Gettysburg but did not find it "practicable" to continue the opening assault of the engagement.



You are General Richard Ewell


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:
			
		

> You are General Richard Ewell



 Ewell it is. Over to you, Marvin.


----------



## Milkman

I was a Confederate commander during the Peninsula campaign and 7 days battles.  I had a nickname due to the tactics used to make it appear that I had many more troops in the field than I really did.

Who am I and what was my nickname?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> I was a Confederate commander during the Peninsula campaign and 7 days battles.  I had a nickname due to the tactics used to make it appear that I had many more troops in the field than I really did.
> 
> Who am I and what was my nickname?



His middle name was Eggleston..


----------



## JustUs4All

You were most probably "Prince John" Magruder.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> You were most probably "Prince John" Magruder.



Magruder it was...................... I just finished reading a book about the 7 days battles. If what I read was accurate the entire 7 days was a total fiasco for the Confederates as well as Union.  Since the Union retreated I suppose they called it a Confederate victory.


What you got for us now Jim ?


----------



## JustUs4All

The Confederate Regiments that were raised in Georgia that went to Richmond as a unit for training generally went by what means?
   a. Foot
   b. Rail
   c. Boat
   d. A combination of all three


----------



## Milkman

Rail


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes sir, Mostly.  The boys from Columbia Co. who joined with Co. F, 10th GA, marched from Thomson to Augusta camping one night along the way.  The boys who joined Co. K, 16th GA took the train in Augusta to Charleston then to Wilmington via Florence.  At Wilmington they took a "ship" across the Cape Fear River.  I suspect they took a steamer along the river SE down the west fork and then NE up the east fork.  They could have gone 4 miles or so like that.  That area coincides with where the present day railroad goes through, but on bridges.   I believe both units left the train in Petersburg and marched on to the Fair Grounds NE of Richmond were the training camps were located.


----------



## RBM

Current history.

Confederate camp's split is civil


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one..name at least 2 of the Yank leaders captured and where it happened as Sherman to break the stalemate ordered multiple Calvary raids throughout Ga during his campaign here.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one..name at least 2 of the Yank leaders captured and where it happened as Sherman to break the stalemate ordered multiple Calvary raids throughout Ga during his campaign here.



I will name one, if memory serves he was the highest ranking Union officer captured during the war.

Major General George Stoneman, captured east of Macon in the area of what is known a Gray, Ga today.  Clinton Ga was a town in that day that doesnt exist today.


----------



## westcobbdog

one down, with a few other choices.


----------



## king killer delete

Does the GA National  Grd still have Confederate Battel Streamer on unit colors


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one..name at least 2 of the Yank leaders captured and where it happened as Sherman to break the stalemate ordered multiple Calvary raids throughout Ga during his campaign here.





Milkman said:


> I will name one, if memory serves he was the highest ranking Union officer captured during the war.
> 
> Major General George Stoneman, captured east of Macon in the area of what is known a Gray, Ga today.  Clinton Ga was a town in that day that doesnt exist today.





westcobbdog said:


> one down, with a few other choices.



Oooooh,  Oooooh, ..... I thought of another one, but I can only remember his last name, He was probably either a Colonel or Brigader Gen.  His name is Capron, he was captured near present day Winder Ga in what is called the Battle of Kings Tanyard and/or Battle of Jug Tavern.  This was another part of the botched Stoneman Raid.


----------



## westcobbdog

McCook was another name i was looking for.


----------



## JustUs4All

There was a whole gaggle of them McCook fellows.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> There was a whole gaggle of them McCook fellows.



I think another fighting McCook was at Pidgeon Hill and lost his life if memory serves. The yanks decided to attack in a narrow battering ram Napoleonic or Khan like manuever where massed infantry attacked in a narrow front and got slaughtered.


----------



## westcobbdog

as Lincoln was touring a fort around the outer defenses of Washington DC one of Jubal Early's snipers shot a soldier a few feet away as Lincoln stood in plain view on the parapet...he was wearing a stovepipe hat and stood 2-3 feet over the top of the wall..suddenly this man yelled at Abe "get down you d**n fool" and nothing ever happened to him. This man went on to become a well respected Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> as Lincoln was touring a fort around the outer defenses of Washington DC one of Jubal Early's snipers shot a soldier a few feet away as Lincoln stood in plain view on the parapet...he was wearing a stovepipe hat and stood 2-3 feet over the top of the wall..suddenly this man yelled at Abe "get down you d**n fool" and nothing ever happened to him. This man went on to become a well respected Supreme Court Justice.



How about Oliver Wendel Holmes?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> How about Oliver Wendel Holmes?



thats right. You are on deck.


----------



## westcobbdog

here's another Yank..

Considered to be a big bull of a man, this General was confronted by his subordinate and basically after listening to him spout off popped him upside the head with gloves and dismissed his arguement. Within 5 minutes this man was dead of a gun shot to the heart. What General shot him and got away with it?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> here's another Yank..
> 
> Considered to be a big bull of a man, this General was confronted by his subordinate and basically after listening to him spout off popped him upside the head with gloves and dismissed his arguement. Within 5 minutes this man was dead of a gun shot to the heart. What General shot him and got away with it?



Sounds a lot like our beloved Nathan Bedford Forrest there.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Sounds a lot like our beloved Nathan Bedford Forrest there.



close to that story but these are two Yankees.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> close to that story but these are two Yankees.




Oh,  Those people


----------



## westcobbdog

Union Gen Jeff C Davis was the same man that ordered the bridge pulled sranding many 100's of slaves at that creek in SE GA., where many drowned trying to swim to freedom. Davis basically murdered General Nelson returning 5 minutes after the two had a heated dispute.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Union Gen Jeff C Davis was the same man that ordered the bridge pulled sranding many 100's of slaves at that creek in SE GA., where many drowned trying to swim to freedom. Davis basically murdered General Nelson returning 5 minutes after the two had a heated dispute.



I was fixin to answer it.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I was fixin to answer it.



ok Resica here's one fer ya,

I was imprisoned by the authorities a least 2 times, unjustly arrested 6 or 7 times and reported to the Gov't around 30 times for my suspicious activities. I could handle a gun or ride a mare at top speed,too.

Reb spy Belle Boyd is the answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Ga. town of 2,000 inhabitants were given twenty minutes to get out of their homes before the town was burned to the ground. This was a full 60 days after the fall of Atlanta in the autumn of 64'. The thriving town's citizens (non combatants) were driven into a cold November rain.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> ok Resica here's one fer ya,
> 
> I was imprisoned by the authorities a least 2 times, unjustly arrested 6 or 7 times and reported to the Gov't around 30 times for my suspicious activities. I could handle a gun or ride a mare at top speed,too.
> 
> 
> Belle Boyd is the answer.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was an old friend of Jeff Davis or I would have been bucked a few grades for allowing over 100 of my cannons to get captured in TN to start the Atlanta Campaign.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was an old friend of Jeff Davis or I would have been bucked a few grades for allowing over 100 of my cannons to get captured in TN to start the Atlanta Campaign.



I think you are General Braxton Bragg


----------



## westcobbdog

stubborn Bragg it is.


----------



## Milkman

This WBTS era fort was built in a very bad location. It was at such a low elevation that the enemy was able to enter part of the land based fort with a boat.

What fort am I ??


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> This WBTS era fort was built in a very bad location. It was at such a low elevation that the enemy was able to enter part of the land based fort with a boat.
> 
> What fort am I ??



You are Fort Henry.


----------



## Resica

What was the largest cavalry battle fought in the Shenandoah Valley and what year was it fought?


----------



## westcobbdog

Brandy Station, 63'.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Brandy Station, 63'.



Brandy Station is east of the Blue Ridge  sir. Keep trying.


----------



## Resica

JustUs, care to give it a try?


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't have a clue.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I don't have a clue.



Your funny! I can tell you guys the commanders were Alfred Torbert and Thomas Rosser and about 10,000 troopers were involved.


----------



## Resica

Going once.


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, give me a minute with Google.


----------



## JustUs4All

Tom's Brook, '64 chasing Sheridan when Torbert turned to face Rosser who was perusing.  Custer got on Torbert's flank and the races were on.  By '64 the Yanks had much better horses and repeating rifles plus their cavalry skills were much improved.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Tom's Brook, '64 chasing Sheridan when Torbert turned to face Rosser who was perusing.  Custer got on Torbert's flank and the races were on.  By '64 the Yanks had much better horses and repeating rifles plus their cavalry skills were much improved.



Yes Sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sherman sent me on a raid into GA where I got whipped and captured.


----------



## westcobbdog

My battery was skirmishing with the Rebs Washington artillery posted on Pine Mt. west of Kennesaw Mt,

When I fired on a group of Generals, killing Lt Gen Polk. A few weeks later a Reb sniper killed me with his Whitworth scoped rifle near Cheatham Hill. I was a Captain.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> My battery was skirmishing with the Rebs Washington artillery posted on Pine Mt. west of Kennesaw Mt,
> 
> When I fired on a group of Generals, killing Lt Gen Polk. A few weeks later a Reb sniper killed me with his Whitworth scoped rifle near Cheatham Hill. I was a Captain.



Gosh John you ask some tough ones bud, and I aint gonna google it unless I have to 

But from memory.... I believe the battery that fired the shot that made that one in a million direct hit on Bishop Polk was an Iowa battery but darned if I can remember the name of it or the Captain.  Maybe this will help someone else remember it.

Also as another bit of trivia, there is a monument placed up on the mountain (on private property) where Polk fell.  The local SCV has a service there every June near the anniversary of Polks death. There are 3 earthen lunets  still quite visible at that location.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> Sherman sent me on a raid into GA where I got whipped and captured.



Stoneman, captured at Sunshine Church.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Stoneman, captured at Sunshine Church.



I  heard a few weeks ago that much of the land where the battle of Sunshine Church occured was now a hunting lease.  They still find artifacts, bullets, etc. even today.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Gosh John you ask some tough ones bud, and I aint gonna google it unless I have to
> 
> But from memory.... I believe the battery that fired the shot that made that one in a million direct hit on Bishop Polk was an Iowa battery but darned if I can remember the name of it or the Captain.  Maybe this will help someone else remember it.
> 
> Also as another bit of trivia, there is a monument placed up on the mountain (on private property) where Polk fell.  The local SCV has a service there every June near the anniversary of Polks death. There are 3 earthen lunets  still quite visible at that location.



Captain Peter Simonson is the yank. Lived by the shell and died by it, too.

I live near Pine Mt, that is a cool monument. Just finished a cool book by Phil Secrist about the Atlanta campaign. Dr Secrist found an unexploded Hotchkiss shell at that site in 1955. So be careful!


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Stoneman, captured at Sunshine Church.



Correct, sir.

Another yank led another raid and got lit up somewhere around Newnan Ga.

This made Sherman realize cavalry and heavy lifting do not go together.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Correct, sir.
> 
> Another yank led another raid and got lit up somewhere around Newnan Ga.
> 
> This made Sherman realize cavalry and heavy lifting do not go together.



Jubal Early could have told him that!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Jubal Early could have told him that!



General Bedford Forest being the closest exception.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> General Bedford Forest being the closest exception.



I believe there were several exceptions, Jube was a cantankerous fellow.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Correct, sir.
> 
> Another yank led another raid and got lit up somewhere around Newnan Ga.
> 
> This made Sherman realize cavalry and heavy lifting do not go together.




Im thinking you are referring to the Union Dog McCook who was admonished by General Joe Wheelers fine cavalry in that vicinity.

McCook was another like Sherman who was not popular with the locals


----------



## westcobbdog

Little Joe Wheeler was a small man who was evidently a very good cavalry General.He whipped the opposing yanks more often than not.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Little Joe Wheeler was a small man who was evidently a very good cavalry General.He whipped the opposing yanks more often than not.



Wheeler also was "recruited" into the Union Army at the rank of General in the 1890s and went to Cuba. 
 Some reports say he would refer to the enemy there as the "Darn" Yankees.    

Gary Busey played General Wheeler in the movie Rough Riders. It is a pretty good film if you havent seen it.


----------



## Milkman

This thread is approaching 1000 posts and will have to be locked.  If we want to keep it going we need to start another soon.  

*How about it readers and contributors.......Do yall want another ???*


----------



## Milkman

I was the popular Colonel of a Georgia regiment. 

In early 1863 I was appointed to replace my Brigades General due to his unfortuate death a few weeks earlier.

Who am I ????


----------



## westcobbdog

Hint plz, which theater of war?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was the popular Colonel of a Georgia regiment.
> 
> In early 1863 I was appointed to replace my Brigades General due to his unfortuate death a few weeks earlier.
> 
> Who am I ????





westcobbdog said:


> Hint plz, which theater of war?



Naw, I aint a gonna give it to yall.  Yall are too good. 
 The General I replaced was reported as not well liked by some of his troops. He had even admonished them for stopping at a stream to fill canteens.  That General also died at a battle which both sides call by the name of the town.


----------



## Resica

How about Brigadier General William T. Wofford?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was the popular Colonel of a Georgia regiment.
> 
> In early 1863 I was appointed to replace my Brigades General due to his unfortuate death a few weeks earlier.
> 
> Who am I ????





Milkman said:


> Naw, I aint a gonna give it to yall.  Yall are too good.
> The General I replaced was reported as not well liked by some of his troops. He had even admonished them for stopping at a stream to fill canteens.  That General also died at a battle which both sides call by the name of the town.





Resica said:


> How about Brigadier General William T. Wofford?



Right you are Gary,  but then you know which brigade/regiment I like to research and read on too since we both had ancestors in that one.

I am gonna lock this one and start another now.


----------

